# New Year Rockers (UK & Other)



## Lullaby2010

Hi all, I'm due on 16th January 2010 and am looking for text/msn/facebook/bnb buddies due on or around the same time. 

This is my first child, and I also have a dsd who is 7. I am 29, my H2B is 32 and we live in Essex, UK.

We are planning a waterbirth, and may use hypnobirthing methods, too. We're very excited about rocking our little one in our arms in the new year!



*Current New Year Rockers:*

_2nd January_
*Sazzle123* - 24th April 2009 - Predicting a boy - 20w Scan on August 9th - Expecting a *SURPRISE!* - *ISAAC LEE born Monday 28th December 2009 !!*

_3rd January_
*Emma 1989* - BFP ? -Predicting a boy - 20w scan on August 20th - Expecting a *BOY!* - *FINLEY WILLIAM born Saturday 9th January 2010 !!*

_5th January_
*Margie* - BFP 1st May 2009 - No prediction yet - 20w Scan on August 20th - Expecting a *SURPRISE!* - *FERRYN JEAN born Sunday 17th January 2010 !!*

_16th January_
*Flowertot* - BFP 7th May 2009 - Predicting a boy - 20w Scan on August 26th - Expecting a *BOY!* - *LEO DANIEL born Monday 18th January 2010 !!*
*Lullaby2010* - BFP 14th May 2009 - Predicting a Boy - 20w Scan on September 3rd - Expecting a *GIRL!* - *RUBY ANNE WARD born Monday 21st December 2009 !!*

_20th January_
*Huds26* - BFP ? - Prediction ? - 20w Scan on September 10th - Expecting a *GIRL!* - *EBONY ROSE born Thursday 14th January 2010 !!*

_22nd January_
*Becyboo__x* - BFP 22nd May 2009 - Predicting a girl - 20w Scan on September 4th - Expecting a *BOY!*


----------



## Margie

Hey there Lullaby2010 - I am due on 5th Jan 2010... only a few days before you  And would love to buddy-up!

I live in North London with my hubby and cat. This is also my first baby.

Have no idea what I'm doing for the birth yet... I guess we'll see closer to the time.


----------



## flowertot

Hi Lullaby2010 would love to be a bnb and facebook buddy. 

i'm 26 and my DH is 28. we have a DD who is 2 in september so this is my 2nd pregnancy. 

I'm also predicting a boy!! 

as for the birth we don't really know what we are going to do yet. 

My facebook name is - michelle jones- bouzaglo.

how have you girls found your pregnancies so far? how many cycles did it take you to concieve etc? 

i conceived this pregnancy on my 5th cycle of trying but had a m/c in january followed by chemical pregnancies in march and april.

this time has beenvery different than last time. last time the first tri was a breeze. hardly any sickness at all. this time i've been really ill with sickness and dizzy spells. thankfully they are starting to ease now but the last few weeks have been nasty! 

can't wait to get my proper bump:happydance: have a tiny one already (only people who know me can notice it)


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thankyou for responding, have sent private messages to you both with my details and updated the list in post 1.

Flowertot, I'm sorry to hear of your loss and subsequent chemical pregnancies, I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for a happy and healthy pregnancy xx

In response to your question, my pregnancy has been pretty straight forward so far with my second craving just kicking in now. So rather than just lots of Ribena with ice cubes, I am now also enjoying cod and chips drowning in vinegar with baked beans and salad creme! lol I haven't had any sickness, but I do have blue veins everywhere, my bbs, tummy, arms, legs, even my feet haven't escaped them! lol

Glad to hear your pregnancy sickness and dizzy spells are easing up xx

:hugs: to you both, I look forward to getting to know you over the next few months and beyond! :D


----------



## flowertot

lol i'm drinking loads of Robinson's summer fruit. 

i got my :bfp: on 7th May at 9 dpo and my 20 week scan is on 26th August.

is anybody finding it hard to fit into their normal trousers now? when i was having my first i didn't have to wear maternity stuff until i was at least 20/22 weeks. i think that its true that things happen quicker 2nd time round. i'm starting to show a little bit, my boobs are bigger. i just didn't expect it so fast!

it will be lovely to chat to ladies who are due around the same time to compare notes x


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thanks Flowertot, 1st post updated xx

I have just started to wear maternity stuff, but I have a problem.... tum is too big for my usual jeans now, but too small to hold the band up on maternity ones! :( Tried using a seperate band, but it had the same effect! lolso for the first time EVER I've just bought a couple skirts and dresses lol !!!


----------



## flowertot

i have the same problem. i've got maternity stuff from last time which i have tried on but are still too big. i've got 1 pair of normal jeans left that i can just about fit into and even with those i leave the button open when i'm at home. its the in-between stage!

i've been a bit worried today because i've got a pain in my groin when i walk. i think its from picking up DD too much. going to have to stop apart from when i really have to like when shes getting in the bath etc.


----------



## Lullaby2010

flowertot said:


> i've been a bit worried today because i've got a pain in my groin when i walk. i think its from picking up DD too much. going to have to stop apart from when i really have to like when shes getting in the bath etc.

Aw honey, I hope you feel better soon!

I found my first stretch marks today :) just to the left and slightly below my belly button lol


----------



## flowertot

oh no. all these creams that you can buy don't help at all i don't think. if you are going to get them you get them! they're not nice to have but a small price to pay i guess.


----------



## Lullaby2010

To be honest I was kinda looking forward to my stretch marks lol :D Waited a long time for them ha ha ha!!

I have my friend staying with me for a few days at the moment. Arrived today with her 3m old little girl, who is sooooo cute!! I've already got stuck in with changing nappies, feeding bottles, winding, soothing and settling etc. Can't wait till my little one is in my arms!! :D


----------



## flowertot

Aww how lovely to have a cute little baby staying with you and great practice for you. how are you finding it? 

i'm very excited at the moment because i've started to feel the little flutters of pudding moving in my belly. i felt DD at 17 weeks so i was expecting it to be a little bit earlier this time.


----------



## Lullaby2010

They've gone home now but I've had a great time with them both here! :D

My friend even let me do all the feeds, changes etc to get a real feel for it. I was worried about the sleepless nights etc due to little one teething at the moment, but to be honest I think I did really well! :D 

The lack of sleep caught up with me after they'd gone but I think that was more down to going into town for a few hours with OH and his brother. Did a lot of walking! lol 

I enjoyed every moment of my hands on experience, and OH kept getting a silly grin on his face every time he watched me feeding her or soothing her to sleep. He said he really likes seeing me with a baby in my arms, he said being a mum is going to really suit me, and that he was impressed with how well I coped with being thrown in at the deep end :D :D :D

Another plus side to this weekend has been that my friend (who's partner left her shortly after their baby was born) seems to have fallen for my OH's brother and the feelings appear to be mutual :D They were inseperable most of the time lol I'm so pleased cos they both deserve so much happiness!!

Wow Flowertot, I'm so glad to hear you're feeling your little one, that's great!! :happydance:

Margie, thanks for your message I have updated the first post, added you to my phonebook, and sent a friend request on facebook x


----------



## Lullaby2010

I just used my hi bebe doppler and this time found the heartbeat straight away! (last time it took me an hour! lol) Bubs is ticking along nicely at 146bpm :happydance:


----------



## Margie

Hey Ladies!

I'm such a numpty - it took me ages to find this group again :blush:

:wave: Flowertot

Anyway, just thought I'd pop in and say hi.


----------



## flowertot

Hey Margie. how are you getting on? 

glad you had such a nice time when your friend stayed with you Lullaby. so love is in the air for your friend and OH's brother, how lovely. it can't be easy for her copibng with a baby on her own. i don't think i would be able to cope. 

i went for the tripple test this morning. i wasn't going to bother having it done but i decided id rather know what risk group i fall into even though if its high risk i won't be taking it further. 

have a lovely evening ladies.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hello Margie, Good to see you back :)
Hello Flowertot, Good luck for the triple test x

I found a nifty little website at hrrp://www.makemebabies.com which allows you to upload a pic of you and a pic of your partner and it will give you an idea of what your baby might look like lol it's really good!! :D


----------



## Margie

Lullaby2010 said:


> Hello Margie, Good to see you back :)
> Hello Flowertot, Good luck for the triple test x
> 
> I found a nifty little website at hrrp://www.makemebabies.com which allows you to upload a pic of you and a pic of your partner and it will give you an idea of what your baby might look like lol it's really good!! :D

Helloo!

Website sounds cool - might give it a go tomorrow for a laugh. Right now I'm off to bed as I know I'll be a real grump tomorrow if I stay up any longer.

Chat soon
xm


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hope you had a good sleep Flowertot :)

I finally found out why we're meant to lay on our left side while pregnant. The following sentence was on a page at WelcomeBabyHome.com it says:

*Make it a habit to lie down on your left side to prevent blood from pooling in your lower limbs; lying down on your back slows down blood flow from the vena cava to your heart and should not be a position you use now until the end of your pregnancy. *

Let me know if there is anything you want to know, I love doing a bit of research lol xx


----------



## Lullaby2010

Found a game you might like lol
https://www.babyyum.com


----------



## flowertot

hey girls. 

i heard that you should sleep on your left side but didn't know why. thanks.
i feel most comfortable on my right side so i will have to swap.

i'm taking the leap from regular clothes to maternity clothes now as nothing fits me. 

i'm getting so excited about my next scan even though its ages away.

Who is going to find out what they are having? i know i am. 

thanks for the game lullaby. think i will have a go later.


----------



## Margie

Hey there,

Thanks for the sleeping on the left tip Lullaby2010 - I have been sleeping on both sides, I usually sleep on my tummy but thats no longer an option :sleep: lol. Anyway, have been getting lots of veins on my legs since pregnant so gonna try anything that helps the circulation!

I'm wearing half maternity and half normal clothes - I don't know why but I feel like a fraud in my maternity stuff :shrug: That sounds even sillier now that I have put it in writing!

Yes - I am so so excited for my next scan too. We're not going to find out the sex, are you??? 

I've been trying to hold off buying anything and getting too carried away on e-bay before the 20 week scan... but I am raring to go *credit card in hand*. Have you girls bought anything yet? I think the thing that scares me the most in the pram - they all seem so complicated EEeek.

Anyway, off to try the baby photo thing... Chat soon
xm


----------



## Lullaby2010

I keep trying to sleep on my left but I often wake up on my right lol.

As for maternity wear, I'm not exactly a small lass, but yeah the belly is definitely growing. I've been wearing maternity wear for a while now which has suddenly got too small as I forgot to allow for the growth of boobage lol so now I am having to buy some more in a bigger size and I need new bras too!! 

I can't wait for the next scan!! I'm so excited!!!! :D Just wanna see my little one again and make sure everything is okay....... and see if they're a girl or a boy!!!

The doppler has come out every day this week and has been picking up a steady heart beat of 146 :)

We have bought a few baby clothes, grows, vests, bibs etc. But won't be buying anything else till after the next scan. This is the cot we've chosen: https://www.just4baby.co.uk/acatalog/Teddy_Dream_Country_Pine_Cot_Bed.html

and here's the travel system we want: https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Travel-and-Pushchairs/Travel-Systems-and-Pushchairs/Travel-systems/Graco-Sterling-Travel-System-in-Manhatten(0034723)

I also want to get one of these: https://www.sleepywrap.com/index.php?page=learn-more

:D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## flowertot

your cot and pram look lovely lullaby. i remember being really excited buying all that stuff when i was having dd. DH won't let me buy a new pram because he says there is nothing wrong with the one we've got. he's right but it would be nice to have a new one. 

i'm still feeling the odd flutter of little pud but not every day. when he/she gets bigger i'm sure i will be feeling it all the time.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thanks Flowertot :)

I think I might have felt something a few times but I'm not so sure now. lol. 

DSD has been rubbing and cuddling my tummy today and talking to her little brother/sister. She's been telling him/her that she can't wait to meet them and that she promises to be the bestest big sister in the world!! More bester than anyone else!!!! lol She's so sweet! She asked to listen to the heartbeat as well. Bubs was asleep so we got a reading of 139.

Her little face has been lighting up all day! :D


----------



## flowertot

hey. 

your dsd sounds like such a lovely little girl. 

so what makes you think you are having a boy? the doppler reading is one sign but what other things make you think you're having a boy? 

with me its the fact that i have my last pregnancy to compare to really. its so different. i've been so sick this time and i've gone really fussy with food and last time i ate everything in sight lol. i might be totally wrong of course so we will see!

i'm also a little bit sad today. one of my friend's from another grough i'm with (knocked up naughties) has lost her little bean at 6.5weeks. i feel so sad for her because i know what its like.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear about your friend xx

I think it might be a boy because I've had dozens of dreams that I'm having a boy, from being at the ultrasound and being shown his bits, to breast feeding him, from dressing him to bathing him, and taking him to the shops with me. I've not had a single girl dream at all. 

Also I've done the ring trick, needle and thread test, and pendulum swing, and they all came out with boy. 

When I was pregnant last year (unfortunately mc at 6w last august) I kept dreaming it was a girl and that she was too small.

Last time dsd told me there was a little girl inside my tummy just before I took the test (I wasn't even that sure I was preg and hadn't said anything to her about it). This time she's been saying that I'm going to give her a little brother just after christmas. She was saying this for weeks on end before we finally told her that we are indeed having a baby a few weeks after christmas!!

As there's so many signs saying boy, it'll probably turn out to be a girl now lol, but if it is, I bet she'll be a sure-fire tomboy at that!! lol


----------



## flowertot

wow thats amazing. sounds like your dsd is gifted. 

have you done the chinese gender thing? mine says i'm having a girl but i still think boy. 

it was right last time when i had dd and it has also been right for three of my friends but its 50/50 afterall lol. 

oh and i have no idea how to get the "new year rockers" pic. i've tried to click on the pic but doesn't work.


----------



## Lullaby2010

My chinese gender thing said girl as well lol

The pic is located at https://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af255/lullaby2010_photos/?action=view&current=NEWYEARROCKERS2010SIG.jpg you need to use the bb image code which is on the page xx


----------



## sazzle123

hi, can i join in? im due on 2nd Jan. its my first baby and i have a stepson aged 9. have been with hubby for 8 years and married one year and 3 months! TTC for 12 months and had one miscarriage along the way but we are finally here! Would some buddies who are due around the same time x


----------



## Lullaby2010

sazzle123 said:


> hi, can i join in? im due on 2nd Jan. its my first baby and i have a stepson aged 9. have been with hubby for 8 years and married one year and 3 months! TTC for 12 months and had one miscarriage along the way but we are finally here! Would some buddies who are due around the same time x

Hello Sazzle, welcome to the circle! :flower: 

Sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

Congratulations on your impending new arrival, how are you finding your pregnancy so far? 

I woke up this morning to find my 2 little stretchmarks have been joined overnight by at least a dozen more very large and obvious ones! lol At this rate I'll have a tummy that resembles the material on a deckchair by the time little one arrives! ha haha

Do you have any predictions as to whether you're expecting a girl or a boy? When is your next scan? Also lastly. please can you tell me your bfp date? Thanks xx

I'll update the 1st post with your details :D


----------



## sazzle123

hi lullaby, im finding the pregnancy physically easy - no sickness, very little tiredness etc.. but emotionally im very up and down. 

i have some stretchmarks on my tummy which look like they have got bigger, im using the cocoa butter oil which seems to moisturise much better than the cream .

i have a feeling im carrying a boy - i dont know why , might be completely wrong! i have my 20 week scan on sunday but we are not going to find out.. i like surprises!

not sure what a bfp date is? my due date is 2nd jan. 

what is the chinese gender thing? x


----------



## flowertot

Hi girls. 

welcome Sazzle. google "chinese gender predictor" and it asked you for your age and the date of conception (i think) and it predicts your baby's gender. its just a bit of fun but i've been doing all sorts of test and reading all the old wives tales and i'm convinced i'm having a boy even though all the tests etc say i'm having a girl lol. 

lullaby - what are you using on your stretchmarks? a friend of mine is suffering with them too and is using bio oil. i didn't have any with my first pregnancy and none this time as of yet but there's still time lol so i'm using cocoa butter like sazzle, mainly because i love the smell!

well i'm not feeling too good today. feel so weak and tired and i keep getting a feeling like my heart is beating too fast and that i'm going to have a panic attack or something even though i wouldn't know what one feels like.


----------



## flowertot

just did another test and it says

26% boy
73% girl !!

lol i'm sure there is 1% missing somewhere!


----------



## sazzle123

it is fun doing these tests - i tried a couple last night - the old wives tale test which came out 60% girl and the swinging wedding ring one which also seemed to say girl . hmmm.. but i had a feeling it was a boy..

i like the smell of the cocoa butter - especially the oil which is different to the cream.

whereabouts in cheshire are you from flowertot? im going to chester 2day wedding dress and pram shopping with my mum and sis. my sis lives in capenhurst. x


----------



## flowertot

sazzle123 said:


> it is fun doing these tests - i tried a couple last night - the old wives tale test which came out 60% girl and the swinging wedding ring one which also seemed to say girl . hmmm.. but i had a feeling it was a boy..
> 
> i like the smell of the cocoa butter - especially the oil which is different to the cream.
> 
> whereabouts in cheshire are you from flowertot? im going to chester 2day wedding dress and pram shopping with my mum and sis. my sis lives in capenhurst. x

i also did another test today which said 82% boy! 

i'm from Warrington.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hi Sazzle, the bfp is your Big Fat Positive - the day you found out you were pregnant :D

Flowertot, I was using bio oil but it's well and truly failed cos now I've got them everywhere!!!! So I've stopped bothering lol 

My bump has suddenly gotten HUGE too! So have my bbs! They were already like canteloupes, now I have a pair of watermelons stuck to my chest and the midwife says they might get bigger yet! At this rate I'm gonna have pumpkins under my chin!!!! No good for me, but H2B will have a big smile on his face! lol, not that he ent grinning already!!!! Ha ha ha

What are these percentage tests you're doing? Please post some links and I'll give them a go xx


----------



## flowertot

i'm rubbish with technology :blush: and i don't know how to post links and other things that most people find easy! all i do is put "gender prediction tests" into google and see what comes up. there are loads that come up. sorry can't help more :blush:

as for bb's i'm so chuffed that mine are growing again. i was only a Bcup before i had dd and after B'feeding they shrunk to an Acup! they have gone back to B/C cup now. i loved having big boobs when i was b'feeding (they were D/E cup). if they shrink really small again after b'feeding i'm seriously considering having a boob job! it doesn't happen to everyone though. some women say they go back to normal and others say they stay slightly bigger than they were pre-pregnancy. I bet if mine were huge though like you're saying i'd want them to be smaller. bet you get terrible backache.


----------



## Margie

Hey Ladies,

YAY - new member: Hi sazzle123 :wave:

I have been using cocoa butter stretchmark cream and lotion... it soaks in straight away which I'm guessing is a good sign. Think I'll try Bio-oil next though - have heard really good things about it. Is your skin everywhere else really dry at the moment too, I'm going through body lotion like there is no tomorrow - my favourite is the bodyshop raspberry body butter that I got on special, it smells soooooo good.

As for bbs... I'm still waiting from mine to grow. I'm determined to develop some cleavage during this pregnancy!!! :rofl:

Taken the day off work today because I have sinusitus. Felt so silly ringing up work as normally would just have decongestants and get on with it, but not being able to take medication makes it a whole different story. I feel like my head is in a vice being squished and that it will pop like a grape any minute :cry: Burst into tears on the phone to my poor boss, the poor guy was trying to comfort me but I bet he couldn't wait to get off the phone :rofl:

Off to do some gender predictions :happydance:
Catch you later
xm


----------



## Lullaby2010

https://www.childbirth.org/cgi-bin/boyorgirl.pl This one gave me a 69% chance of having a boy! 

https://www.babygenderpredictiontest.com/?page=query.show&queryId=Mjk1Nzcz&pyd=n&pwd=m3731i This one said 82% girl!

https://www.select-baby-gender.com/free-baby-gender-predictor.aspx According to this one there was zero chance of having a boy at all this year so it must be a girl! lol



I still sy it's a boy though! :D


----------



## flowertot

oh on margie hope you get better soon.

Who else is still really tired? though energy was meant to come back in 2nd tri....still waiting lol


----------



## Lullaby2010

I'm still exhausted but am suffering insomnia!! lol

H2B has been taking me out for 4/5 hr walks each day to wear me out more in the hopes it will make me sleep, but no luck with it yet!!

How are you feeling Margie? Hope it gets better soon hon! :hugs:


----------



## sazzle123

hi margie  sorry to hear you are not feeling too good :-(

i'm extremely chuffed about my bbs - ive always been very flat-chested but 2moro im going shopping for some C cup bras because i cant find in any of usual any more! yey!!!

i cant rem my exact bfp date but it was approx. 24th April. x


----------



## flowertot

hey girls. 

i had a midwife appointment this morning. everything seems to be ok. pudding's hb was 142bpm which according to midwife can indicate that i'm having a girl! up to now i've been so sure i'm having a boy. i just don't know now!! 

apparently 140 and above means girl and below this means boy. 

not always true though because my friend's little boy is due in 4 weeks and his was 150bpm at the 16 week appointment. 

the suspense is killing me, i want to know now!! :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## Emma1980

Hey guys can i join you too? I'm due on the 3rd Jan according to my last scan (though i still havent changed my ticker from my own dates!) Im already in the christmas buddies thread but figured this due date is the new year so should join here too!

I think i'm having a boy too, every dream has said this and everyone who has ever commented says its a boy also!

I've had a pretty painless pregnancy, so real symptoms, sore boobs and excess peeing but thats about it! I had a slight bleed at 14 weeks but all was okay!

I have my 20wk scan on August 20th and i am hoping to find out the sex then, i am not good at secrets!!


----------



## flowertot

Welcome to the group Emma1980. 

glad everything seems to be going well with your pregnancy. 

you have your scan 6 days before me. seems most of us are predicting boys. wonder if any of us will be right. 

is this your first Pregnancy or do you have other children?


----------



## Margie

Hi Emma1980 - welcome :wave: I have my 20 week scan on the same day as you! I can't wait... going to try and resist the temptation to find out the sex though.

Thanks for all your get well wishes - feeling loads better, especially after a weekend out of London in Worcester doing nothing much apart from sitting about and eating. Oh and getting loads of advice from my friend who announced yesterday that she is pregnant with her second 

Now getting geared up for the week ahead - hope it's a good one for everyone.

xm


----------



## Margie

flowertot said:


> hey girls.
> 
> i had a midwife appointment this morning. everything seems to be ok. pudding's hb was 142bpm which according to midwife can indicate that i'm having a girl! up to now i've been so sure i'm having a boy. i just don't know now!!
> 
> apparently 140 and above means girl and below this means boy.
> 
> not always true though because my friend's little boy is due in 4 weeks and his was 150bpm at the 16 week appointment.
> 
> the suspense is killing me, i want to know now!! :hissy: :hissy:

Ooooh I didn't know that about the heartbeat. They didn't calculate mine when I went, just listened to see if it was there... Might borrow my friends doppler and see if I can work it out myself :happydance:


----------



## Emma1980

Thanks for the welcomes!

This is my first baby, will be doing it alone as FOB buggered off when i was about 13 weeks, ass... lol

Think im starting with SPD, getting more painful each day but i have an appt with the doc on thursday, hopefully its not!!


----------



## flowertot

glad you're feeling better margie.

sorry to hear about the trouble you've had emma. you know we are all here to give each other lots of support. i hope its not spd when you go the docs, and if it is i hope it stays mild for you! 

i could feel little pud moving loads last night when i was on the computer. it felt quite strong. not felt anything since though. can't wait until i can feel it all the time.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Welcome Emma1980, thank you for joining the circle! :D Sorry to hear about fob you deserve to be treated much better than that! I hope you don't have spd, and if you do have it I hope it doesn't get too bad for you! :hugs: (I've updated the 1st post with your details x)

Margie, glad to hear that you are feeling much better now! And congratulations to your friend, also! :D

Flowertot, I can finally say I'm definitely feeling movement! No doubts now that it was what I was feeling and is now a little stronger! Feels so good and reassuring!


----------



## Emma1980

Awww how nice that you're all feeling movements now, i felt them intermittently from about 15 weeks, now if i have a sweet drink and lie down i can always feel wriggles, but not felt any kicks yet, so waiting for that one, cant wait!

Glad you're feeling better Margie!


----------



## flowertot

evening ladies. 

something strange happened today. i was shopping in town with my DD (whose almost 2) when she started palying up very badly. lying on the floor, kicking her legs, screaming etc. i tried to calm her down but nothing worked and she wouldn't get up. i'd made the mistake of leaving the pram in the car because i'm trying to get her used to mostly walking. anyway i wouldn't normally let it bother me but people were staring and i ended up carrying her all the way back to the car kicking and screaming (which i shouln't be doing). anyway by the time i got to the car i was in tears! i've just been thinking how will i cope with this plus a newborn and thinking why didn't we wait a couple more years before having another. i'm just having a bad day i guess and all will be well tomorrow! 

sorry to moan girls x


----------



## flowertot

where is everybody?? 

well feel loads better today anyway. 

Hope everything is ok Lullaby :hugs:


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thanks Flowertot x

For those of you who don't know yet I've got epilepsy and have had some seizures this week which resulted in baby's heart rate becoming irratic and alternating between 91 - 183bpm and everything in between! I've had a scan and bubs seems to be absolutely fine, measuring spot on for dates, still moving around etc. Though had been tucked away behind the cord so I couldn't feel him/her moving around at all!

My cravings seem to have gone away at the moment, although I'm still into drinking lots of milk, and my stretch marks are huge!!!!! All at the front too, bump is definitely gonna be a neat one when it finishes forming! lol

Anyway I'm fine now apart from still getting very tired and napping at odd times. Also found out my friend's brother died last night, but don't know how yet. Such a sudden thing, not expected at all. He was only 42 and leaves behind a lovelyy wife and 3 gorgeous kids! :(


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,

Lullaby glad all is okay - that sounds like a really scary experience. Also sorry to hear about your friends brother. Tragedies like that are always a reminder to live everyday to the full and appreciate those around you. Hope your friends is coping as best she can. :hugs:

Flowertot - glad you are feeling better. Don't worry about having two little ones - I'm sure your DD will be so excited about having a new little brother/sister that she will forget all about throwing trantrums. Even though it was a horrible experience - you made it through... and you will every time too :flower:

Hope all goes well at the doctors today Emma and that it's not spd, let us know how it goes.

Well I have some exciting news! Felt movement for the first time on Tuesday evening whne we were doing the relaxation thing in the yoga class I've joined :happydance: It was definite fluttering... now I know what everyone else has been talking about. And I felt it loads of times yesterday too as I was working from home and just sitting still most of the time :yipee: Guess I should enjoy it now before it turns into karate kicks to the bladder :dohh:

Hope you all have a good day :wave:
xm


----------



## Margie

btw - has anyone tried to set up the 'keep track of your buddy thread' thing. I tried to do it but it didn't seem to work. I'm such a numbskull when it comes to technology.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hi Margie, I did my thread tracker thing too and it doesn't seem to work for me, either, so I've saved the thread as a bookmark :) Congrats on feeling your little one moving about! It's such a great feeling isn't it? :D

Good luck Emma, do let us know how it goes my dear xx

Flowertot, as Margie says your little girl will be so caught up in being a big sister that the tantrums will soon pass, and she'll be back to giggles and smiles before you know it :hugs: in the meantime your reactions are influenced by these wonderful (all be they pain in the ass) pregnancy hormones, delightful things that they are making us cry, feel emotional, and insecure etc. Once they've lifted you'll feel ready to take on the world! xx


----------



## Emma1980

where it says thread tools at the top, click that then subscribe to thread... click which subscribtion you want, you can have it notify you by email or select "no email notification" then it can track in your "user cp" i just have it tracking in my user cp, i click that (top left of screen) as soon as i come on BnB and see which of my fave threads have had recent posts... HTH

im at the docs in an hour or so, so will check back in and let you know how it goes!


----------



## Emma1980

Well, back from the docs, he said it could be the beginnings of SPD, but for now hes just given me a 4 weeks sicknote (which im not going to use cos i cant afford too!) and some paracetamol, im to go back if it stops me doing any more!


----------



## flowertot

Hi girls.

glad you and LO are ok Lullaby. My brother has terrible epilepsy brought on by a car accident when he was a teen. i hope you are able to keep the seizures at bay from now on and i would love some info on the run you do to raise funds for epilepsy research.

Margie - YAY! :happydance: so pleased you can feel movement. fantastic isn't it?

Emma - hope the SPD doesn't get worse for you. it's a shame you can't take some sick leave. make sure you rest. 


thanks for the kind words ladies regarding dd. she's such a good girl most of the time. she goes to bed without any trouble, she eats really well and has lovely manners (considering shes not even 2 yet she says, "drink please mummy" and "thank you very much mummy") its just that when she does have tantrums its like shes possesed or something! i'm sure she will come out of it soon like you all say.


----------



## Margie

Emma1980 said:


> Well, back from the docs, he said it could be the beginnings of SPD, but for now hes just given me a 4 weeks sicknote (which im not going to use cos i cant afford too!) and some paracetamol, im to go back if it stops me doing any more!

Hey Emma, sorry to hear this but at least it doesn't sound too serious at the moment. Pity you can't take the time off (although 4 weeks at home could drive anyone loopy - and of course it's not always practical £££ wise). Try and take it easy as much as you can :hugs: 

Going to try the subscribe thingy now :winkwink:

YAY it worked - now I can quickly pop in and check what's going on :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

i'm feeling LO move everyday day now :happydance: 

18 weeks tomorrow! it seems to be flying by at the moment.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Fantastic Flowertot! :D

What cravings is everyone getting?

At the moment I seem to be hell bent on drinking all the semi skimmed milk I can lay my hands on, and have developed a very high preference for grilled bacon, lettuce and pickled onion sandwiches..... with salad creme! But it has to be the big multi grain freshly baked bread that you cut yourself, and I cut it into big doorsteps! lol :thumbup:

Haven't had bacon for years but have had it every day for the last week or so! And yesterday I had it for breakfast and supper! lol Think I'd eat it all day every day if OH would let me! :dohh:

I also ate half the jar of pickled onions at about 2am this morning :blush:


Also.......

Despite the overwhelming feeling that we're having a boy I did say to my friend the other day that I can't wait to hold my little girl in my arms when she's born and just look at how gorgeous she is! 

1st time I've ever mentioned the baby as if he/she could be a girl....

So now I'm not sure!!!

lol Happy either way though, after all - I'm still gonna be a mummy!!!! :happydance: and I'm still gonna have a beaut of a babe!!! :baby:


----------



## Emma1980

I dont really have cravings as such, or maybe i do, lol.... i just get this urge to eat something and im not happy til i get it, but its only normal stuff, pizza and donuts was the latest, not together of course!!

I also think i'm having a boy, i've dreamt what he looks like and his name and he was 2ish in the dreams and walking around the bar i work in lol... I would be happy with a girl tho, i dont really care! I think its a boy but i would love it to be a girl!


----------



## flowertot

wow lullaby you have very similar cravings to me! i drink at least 1-2 pints of semi- skimmed everyday and i've been having bacon sandwiches for breakfast almost everyday. i've also had a craving for gammon. i think its basically salty stuff but i'm also craving jam donoughts and chocolate. its confusing because salty stuff is meant to mean boy and sugary stuff is mean to mean girl! 

i put my bump pic and cravings onto the other thread i'm on and they have all said girl up to now!


----------



## Margie

I've mainly been craving sweet stuff... I'm normally a savoury kinda girl.

I can finish a punnet of raspberries in one go and have also been craving fruity sour laces - the really cheap and nasty ones that you get from the supermarkets... Mmmmmm.

I know what you mean Emma about when you think Ooooh I fancy a pizza... and then can't stop thinking about it until you have one. We had pizza from pizzahut last night with all the toppings doubled :blush: it was amazing (and I have the left overs for lunch today :happydance:).


----------



## Margie

flowertot said:


> wow lullaby you have very similar cravings to me! i drink at least 1-2 pints of semi- skimmed everyday and i've been having bacon sandwiches for breakfast almost everyday. i've also had a craving for gammon. i think its basically salty stuff but i'm also craving jam donoughts and chocolate. its confusing because salty stuff is meant to mean boy and sugary stuff is mean to mean girl!
> 
> i put my bump pic and cravings onto the other thread i'm on and they have all said girl up to now!

Oooh bump pics - yay! Does anyone have one to put up? I tried to take one yesterday but was wearing a baggy top so it didn't come out too well - will try take another one later.


----------



## flowertot

1 - 11 weeks
2 - 16 weeks
3 - 18 weeks

feel like i'm getting huge really quick. i didn't show at all with dd until about 24 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0745.jpg
File size: 88.8 KB
Views: 3









Photo0835.jpg
File size: 91.3 KB
Views: 3









Photo0856.jpg
File size: 84.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Margie

Cool pics flowertot - your 18 week bump is brilliant! It's so neat


----------



## flowertot

1 week tomorrow until scan!! i'm so excited and scared. bet the next week is going to drag : (


----------



## Emma1980

great bump flowertot! mine just looks like flab! hehe

Scan on thursday, wooooooopp!


----------



## Margie

Emma1980 said:


> great bump flowertot! mine just looks like flab! hehe
> 
> Scan on thursday, wooooooopp!

My scan is tomorrow too WOOT :happydance:

But like flowertot said time is dragging it's feet and it seems like a million years away. Concentrating on work is going to be very hard today :dohh:


----------



## flowertot

good luck girls for tommorow!

can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Good luck for your scans girls! So lucky! I've got to wait till 3rd September for mine!!! :( 

Great photos Flowertot, wish my bump was that tidy! I look HUGE!!!!!


----------



## Margie

Good luck for today Emma!

I am so excited - role on 3:45 :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

hi girls. 

i've gone a little bit mad today. i've been cleaning almost none stop since 8am. decided to clear out all of dd clothes from her chest of drawers. its amazing how much stuff she had in there which doesn't fit her anymore. i've now got bags and bags of girls clothes from 0 months to 2 years. i'm all set if i have a girl, nothing to do at all! if its a boy we've got to stock up on clothes and re-decorate the nursery. don't need to buy pram, car seat, moses basket ect. even though i was tempted to buy pink and girly stuff for dd we were sensible and opted for unisex stuff because we knew we'd want to have another baby and it saves buying it all again. i'm so glad we did that now even if we do have a girl.

what are you girls doing. if you're expecting your first and are finding out the sex will you be opting for obviously girly, obviously boyish or somewhere in-between??

can't wait to hear back from Margie and Emma.


----------



## Margie

flowertot - I know what you mean about cleaning... once you get started it's easy to become obsessed! Hmmmm - I just haven't got started :blush:, although my list of things I want to do is growing enormous.

We're hopefully not finding out the sex of sprout - so will go for neutral colours for pram and nursery (I want really bright colours!). But once baby is here I don't think I will be able to resist going for pink or blue stuff... 

1 hour until I leave work YAY!


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hope your scans went well today ladies!! 

We're planning to keep mostly unisex. I have an aversion to the pink for a girl, blue for a boy stereotyping. I prefer lilac, peach, yellow, mint green, red, aubergine, etc. The odd bit of pink or blue is okay, but I've seen too many of my friends deck their kids out head to toe pink/blue every day of their kids' lives it just puts me off it. I want my kids to be individual and not be influenced by the way society preceives them as in she's a girl so she has to play with dolls, and he's a boy so he has to play with cars and fire engines etc. I was quite lucky growing up as my parents fostered a lot of kids so I was surrounded by items for boys and girls from various cultures, and it's stuck with me to diversify etc. I can honestly say that everything I liked growing up was because I truly liked it and not because I was conditioned to. Hope that makes sense lol Jees I ramble alot! xx


----------



## Emma1980

Ive officially changed my ticker, tho i may change it back yet, today she said im about 21+5 but they will still stick to the 12 week date, which i dont agree with but eh, theyre the bosss right? lol

my scan pic was shit again, URGH! im sure its cos im so fat, but she says its not everything they could measure was fine, but baby refused to turn over, she had me in all sorts of positions but there was no moving him! so i have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan so she can get a look at the spine and kidneys... she said she promises to try for better pics next time but this time he was positioned right behind my belly button and that always made a bad picture!

oh and its a boy!! I had so many names for girls, now im just stuck!


----------



## hudz26

hiya girls, i am also due in jan on 20th :) this will b baby number 3 4 me and i can't wait :) my scan is on 10th sept nearly there now lol
i would love to chat with you all and facebook you :)
xxxx


----------



## flowertot

Congratulations on your little boy Emma xx


----------



## flowertot

Hi Hudz26, welcome to the group. will you be finding out what sex you're having or do you like suprises??


----------



## hudz26

flowertot said:


> Hi Hudz26, welcome to the group. will you be finding out what sex you're having or do you like suprises??

hey, i will be finding out lol i am way too nosey not to xx

how about you will you be finding out? xx


----------



## Lullaby2010

Congrats on your baby boy Emma! I've updated the 1st post xx

Anyone heard from Margie or Sazzle???

Welcome Hudz, I've added you to the first post. Please could you tell me your bfp date and whether or not you have any predictions as to if you think you're having a girl or a boy? xx I'll send you a private message with my facebook link xx


----------



## flowertot

hudz26 said:


> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hudz26, welcome to the group. will you be finding out what sex you're having or do you like suprises??
> 
> hey, i will be finding out lol i am way too nosey not to xx
> 
> how about you will you be finding out? xxClick to expand...

yes i'm finding out. my scan is in 5 days :happydance:

i have a feeling its a boy but everyone else (including my midwife) is saying girl and i think i'm carrying quite high which apparently means girl. i keep saying he, i can't help it! not long till we know now though.


----------



## Margie

Evening ladies!

Congratulations on your little man Emma! 

:wave: Welcome hudz26

Well the scan was brilliant :happydance: Everything was where it was supposed to be and the right size... looks like I may be due on new years day Eeek - but I'm keeping 5th Jan.

LO was wiggling about and gave us a wave. The little feet where tucked up in the placenta... taking after me with cold toes already. We got a really sweet view of a foot up against the screen.

The sonographer was lovely, she explained all the things she was looking at and why. And she gave us 4 pictures and only charged for one. I can't believe we won't be getting another peek of sprout before the grand finale... kinda wish there was another scan still to go.

Anyway, while we were on cloud nine we decided to pop in a babiesRus and look at prams - it was terrifying :rofl: Hubby was practically in shock... although I think he liked all the buttons and levers hee hee. Has anyone got any recommendations? Do's and don'ts? Flowertot / hudz26 what's your experience... Is it worth going for a travel system? I'm not so sure about the carrycot - but am thinking of just using it instead of a moses basket. 

Anyway - this is in danger of becoming the longest post ever! Hope you all have wonderful weekends
xm


----------



## flowertot

so glad your scan went well Margie. wow imagine if LO is born on new years eve/day. are you still on team yellow then? you have more will power than me!

as for prams, i've got the silvercross 3d pram system. it has a carrycot type insert which lays LO completly flat and this was an important factor for me. its not good for LO development if they are squashed up. it does come with a car seat which fits onto the pram but i never used it like that, i just transfered dd from the car seat to the pram so she wasn't squashed up for too long. 
when LO is ready you just remove the carrycot insert and use it as a pushchair. its got 4 reclining positions. (i sound like i'm selling my pram lol i'm just very happy with the one we picked :blush: )
when i took dd to her 6 week check up the doc commented on the pram saying it was a good chioce for baby's back. 
mine is 2 years old now and has been well used but its still in very good condition. i'm just going to give it a good clean and it will be a good as new for pud. oh and the added bonus is that i've checked if its compatable for a pram board and it is :happydance: just in case dd gets tired when walking. 

i don't know if the pram or the fact that i lay dd flat all the time in the early weeks has anything to do with it but dd had a nice strong back as a baby. she could sit unsupported at 5 months old and could easily stand holding onto something from about 6 months old. 

well i've finished with my hard sell now :rofl: :rofl: hope you girls have a lovely weekend. 

p.s i cant stop eating Galaxy Minstrels, yet another thing that points to me having a girl (apparently)


----------



## Margie

Hello!

Thanks flowertot - think we may brave Mothercare today to go and have another look. Will look out for the Silvercross 3D!

Yup, we are still team yellow! :thumbup: Sonographer kept saying to DH 'that's the cord!' - just so he didn't get the wrond idea :rofl:

On a less happy note - my car is dead! We were thinking about getting a new one but decided to stick out with our little Clio for a bit longer - and then 2 major things went wrong in one week (I thought the wheel was going to come off when I was driving home from work the other night). It's just not worth getting it repaired, especially since they can't even find one of the problems... sometimes it won't start. Starting is quite important really ha ha! So we're on a car hunt too now. Although I think I'm more nervous about buying a pram!!! :rofl:

Hope you all have a lovely sunny weekend!
xm


----------



## hudz26

thanks for the congrats and the same to you ladies :) my BFP was 30th may and predictions say im having a girl which is also what my symptoms are saying, my OH and best friend think its a boy tho ??? i will defo be finding out at my scan tho :)

well done margie for been on team yellow i would love to be on team yellow but i am way too nosey not to find out he he he 

congrats on your blue bump Emma :)

speak soon xx


----------



## Emma1980

I'm carrying high and its a boy, so i dont think much of that theory, infact i recall lots of people saying "ooooh its definitely a boy you're carrying so high!" hmmm! lol

glad your scan went well Margie, congrats on staying true to the yellows! i couldnt wait, it was the first thing i asked when i walked in the room, now i can start buying things yay!

i've been looking at the babystyle lux prams, i love em!


----------



## flowertot

i've heard that its carrying low for boy and high for a girl. i think my bump is much more rounded this time but it still looks quite high (same as when i had dd). 

i'm going mad, i need to know! only 4 days now :happydance:

oh i heard from my mum that a distant family member gave birth to her first child a couple of days ago. she was in labour for almost 24 hours before an emergency c-section. her new baby boy weighed in at over 11 pounds! yikes not suprised she needed a c-section. it was her first too and i heard that more often than not they get bigger each time. 

it makes you wonder what size clothes to buy. if she stocked up on newborn stuff it was probably way too small! 

hudz - did your LO's get bigger, smaller etc??

my dd was 7lb 11oz. hope this one doesn't get too much bigger than that as i've only got quite a small frame. ouch!

hope you girls are having a lovely weekend. its been gorgeous today.


----------



## hudz26

11lb...ouch!!!! my first (girl) was 9lb 8.5 oz and 5 days early and born by emergency c-section after 6 days of labour, my second (boy) was 9lb 6oz and four days late again born by emergency c-section after almost 24hrs of labour so i know bump is going to be big :( i am stocking up on 0-3 things lol
i am going for a normal birth again, fingers crossed i get it this time..... lol x


----------



## Lullaby2010

11lbs!!! My eyes are already watering! lol


----------



## sazzle123

hi guys, sorry ive not been in touch for a while - ive been a bit of a hermit the last few months staying in mostly and just watching tv and going on the internet. i decided to get out a bit more and start doing things again - so ive had a busy week catching up with friends, been to the cinema, started painting the nursery etc... hope you are all well! 

i am also carrying high - but my husband thinks he saw something on the scan which I assume means he saw its winky!!! but if trained midwives can get it wrong then im sure he can too so i still think it could go either way! 

i have a very nice neat hard bump but seem to be piling all the preg weight onto my bum, hips and legs instead ! oh well i have to expect a bit of weight gain - bit more 'cushion for the pushin' in the old labour eh?! 


11lbs sounds huge - my sisters baby was 4lb 4! she was induced 20 days b4 her due date tho. I bought my first new born baby outfit this week - its dead cute , 5 piece set with scratch mittens, hat etc... from tescos £9. How exciting!! Its 0-3 months, hope I dont have a big bubba because ive got my heart set on that being his going home outfit!

X


----------



## flowertot

wow 9lb 8.5oz makes my eyes water too! 

when i went for my last midwife appointment when i was having dd the midwife predicted she would be around 7lb so she wasn't too far off. i hope they can give a good guess this time too.


----------



## flowertot

got my triple test results back. 

based on the bloods they took the risk is 1:3500. i've seen posts from other girls saying they had 1:10,000 and another said 1:29,000.

i guess my result is still really good i just though it woudl be better. id never take it further anyway though.

its very quiet on here.......hope you all had a lovely weekend x


----------



## Emma1980

I think those are still pretty fantastic odds flowertot!


----------



## flowertot

i've got my scan in the morning :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## hudz26

good luck for your scan tomorrow huni :) xx


----------



## Margie

Good luck with the scan tomorrow flowertot :happydance: let us know how it goes and what team you are on!

Sazzle123 :wave: nice to hear from you again - hope you are keeping well. I also seem to go thorugh hermit phases sometimes, and it always feels pretty good coming out of them... I also have a phobia of speaking on the phone, it's so silly but I hardly ever phone my friends or family but when I do I usually really enjoy it.

I had a bit of a scare today - I don't think it's anything serious but I had a bit of bleeding this morning. Probably from walking to the station at top speed with my ridiculously big and heavy handbag. It seems to have slowed down and is just spotting now, doc said to rest up. I'm pretty sure everything is fine but just got a bit of a fright - everything has been going so smoothly and suddenly I was thinking all these terrible thoughts, it hasn't been the best day :cry:


----------



## Margie

PS. flowertot I think I had the same odds as you. I think they're pretty good.


----------



## flowertot

sorry to hear about the bleeding Margie. Is the doctor going to follow it up with a scan or anything?

its probably a sign that you need to slow down. oh and clear out your handbag. i'm sure there are things in there that don't need to be there. thats what mine is like anyway!

i hope it doesn't happen again :hugs:


----------



## Margie

flowertot said:


> sorry to hear about the bleeding Margie. Is the doctor going to follow it up with a scan or anything?
> 
> its probably a sign that you need to slow down. oh and clear out your handbag. i'm sure there are things in there that don't need to be there. thats what mine is like anyway!
> 
> i hope it doesn't happen again :hugs:


Thanks flowertot! Things seem to have calmed down a bit and I'm really going to try and slow down. Doc didn't seem particularly worried so no follow up planned, although I'll go in and see him if it carries on just to be sure.

Good luck with the scan! What time are you going in?


----------



## Margie

Just noticed that al our tickers are at the halfway mark :D


----------



## Margie

Finally - here's my bump pic at 20 weeks...

https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy43/nmforbes123/20weeks.jpg


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hi all, sorry I haven't been on for a few days. I went into hospital on Sunday lunch time due to going into status epilepticus (continuous seizures without coming round). I had 14 bad seizures in 16 hours and may have to change medications next week to avoid it happening again. Baby is fine though, still moving around and heartrate is fine. I had more seizures yesterday and last night I vomited a lot. Feel quite rough today but not as run down. Starting to think it might have been a build up to a tummy bug as my epilepsy reacts badly whenever I get ill. Body still hurts all over but the headaches I get with each fit have now subsided at last! I have massive purple bruise on my wrist where they used the wrong cannula. It's in my notes that I can only have the blue ones as any others rupture my veins. So they decided to use the green one and it ruptured so now I have leaked blood under my skin about half the size of a credit card! Why don't they LISTEN???? My partner and my mother tried to tell them as well but the nurse apparently just said she has over 20yrs experience and knows what she's doing. Well she obviously don't or she'd comply with my notes, after all they are there for a reason!!!! 

Anyway, main things are I'm home and baby is fine. Seeing my Epileptologist next Tuesday and got baby scan 2 days later!!! Oh I can't wait!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Margie

Hey Lullaby, that sounds really scary :hugs: Glad you are home again and feeling better and that bubs is fine. You have your scan to look forward to now :happydance:

Take it easy and hope you feel back to your normal self again soon

xm


----------



## Emma1980

Geez you two, really going thru it arent you! Margie i hope it was just a warning to chill out some!!

hope your appt goes well lullaby, glad baby is well!


----------



## flowertot

morning ladies. 

sorry to hear you've been having a rough time Lullaby. so glad you and LO are ok. 

well i've just got back from my scan and everything is perfect as far as they can tell. 

we are expecting a little BOY. we are sooooooooo chuffed. DH was sulking because he was sure it was a girl and i was right! 

got to start buying some boys clothes now. i'm giving dd's clothes to my best friend who is about to have a girl.


----------



## Margie

Congratulations on team blue flowertot!

So your predictions were right! And now you have an excellent excuse to go shopping :yipee:


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thanks all, congratulations on team blue Flowertot!


----------



## flowertot

hi girls hope you are all ok?? 

i've bought some stuff for my little boy today. A really cute hat and some socks. the first of many items :yipee:

it was strange buying for a boy. my eyes kept wondering to the girls stuff just because i'm so used to buying them. i'm really looking forward to decorating the nursery now but i have no idea where to start with colours. we're not starting it just yet though because we are in the middle of doing dd's new room. i'm quite nervous about her transfering from a cot to a bed. will probably have a few rough nights at first so thats why i want to get her moved in there as soon as possible to settle in. 

hope you have been feeling better Lullaby :hugs:

have a lovely weekend ladies


----------



## Margie

Hey everyone - hope you're all well. How are you feeling Lullaby?

Just having a lazy day at home as DH is out watching rugby and I didn't fancy it. It's so great just lounging about... treated myself to a giant cupcake from the market this morning with bright green icing... it was delicious :blush:

Hope you're all having a great weekend
xm


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hi Girls,

Feeling a bit better thanks, but having issues with dsd now. She's suddenly gotten really clingy with her mom, who keeps messing us around with access. Should have had her since yesterday afternoon. Instead, she's been here half an hour so far cos her mom decided that our plans which were set days ago, weren't as important as her desire to keep her at home doing nothing. Now she's here, all she wants to do is phone her mom and ask her to come round for a bit! Uusally she can't wait to be away from her because she ignores her and doesn't let her do anything. I've heard from a friend that her mom told her we don't want to see her as much now we've got a baby on the way. But dsd won't open up and talk with us like she usually does..... what can we do to sort this out???


----------



## Lullaby2010

Great, we let her talk to her mom on the phone like she wanted to and rather than coming round for a bit, her mom's talked her into going home instead so we won't be having her at all this weekend!!!!! What is going on????????

We normally have dsd for 2 and a half days a week and get on really well doing activities and having fun together, this weekend we've had her less than an hour!!!!


----------



## flowertot

sorry you've been having a rough time Lullaby. i really don't know what to say. do you think its dsd's mother putting thoughts into her head like (she won't be as important anymore) or (you won't love her anymore) etc. which is total rubbish but i've heard of people doing this before. 

i'm not really helping but i really don't know how to :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lullaby2010

It could well be, we've been told by 2 people now, that this has happened. Just so unusual for dsd to suddenly clam up. Usually if there is aything on her mind she comes straight out and asks. She knows we never hide anything from her and we've always been honest with her about everything.

Just hoping that if we continue to show her our support and love and that we're there for her that eventually she'll tell us what's wrong so we can talk about it and reassure her. 

Really don't know what else to do.

On the plus side. Today is my first day in the past week where I haven't had any seizures! Yay!!!! Roll on Tuesday when get meds sorted out!!


----------



## Margie

Sorry to hear about this Lullaby - it's probably the last thing you need at the moment especially when you were looking forward to spending time with dsd this weekend. 

I have no experience in this area - but can you talk to her mom about it? Or speak to her directly and tell her how much you will need her when the baby is here?

Hope it all works out for you :hugs: and YAY for no seizures :happydance: Tuesday is nearly here!


----------



## flowertot

hi girls. 

lullaby - how did it go today? your scan isn't far away now either. so exciting. 

how is everybody else??

i've got a midwife appointment on friday so i'm looking forward to hearing pud's heartbeat again. my bump is getting bigger and bigger and when i've eaten a big meal it looks huge! no strechmarks yet...... but now i've said that i will find one tomorrow!


----------



## Lullaby2010

Found out today that I have Hemolysin which is caused by a simple form of Enteroaggregative E. coli (EAEC) and is responsible for the sudden reappearance of my seizures. It is essentially just a water infection which has affected my red blood cells (which has made my aneamia worse and as such caused prolonged post ictal states) and also affected my white blood cells (which in turn kept the seizures going). That's why I've had so many seizures lately. I can't have the medication I need for it though as you can't take it in pregnancy, so I have another week or two of seizures to put up with before it settles back down again. So glad it wasn't more serious, and also that it will come to an end again soon. I'd been starting to get quite worried!!

Got my scan in 35hrs time.... I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!! :happydance: So excited to be seeing little one again!! :D


----------



## Margie

Hey everyone,

Glad the figured what the problem was Lullaby - it must be such a relief, just a pity that it can't be treated now. You must be soooo excited about your scan :happydance: Let us know how it goes!


----------



## flowertot

Sounds quite scary to me Lullaby but as long as you know what it is now and that it's not going to last thats the main thing. glad you're ok. your scan is so close now :yipee:

hi margie, hope you are ok. its gone very quiet on here hasn't it?


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thanks ladies, it really is a relief, I'd been so worried!!

Scan tomorrow!! :D I still think it's a little boy in there, will be completely shocked but just as delighted if it's a girl though lol

Less than 12 hours till I see my little one!! :happydance:

How is everyone else doing??? xx


----------



## Lullaby2010

We're having a *GIRL* !!!! 
Little tinker was playing with her toes and moving around a lot so no pics this time, but got to go back for another scan on the 11th so hope to get pics then! :D


----------



## flowertot

Awwwww congratulations on your little girl Lullaby. have you gotten over the shock yet lol.


----------



## Lullaby2010

It's hard getting used to saying she/her instead of he/him lol But I'm still just as excited and can't wait to meet her! :D


----------



## Margie

CONGRATULATIONS ON TEAM PINK LULLABY :happydance: That's so cute that she was playing with her toes :D

How did your midwife appt go flowertot?

Have had a killer week at work this week - and working again tomorrow morning :cry: but making up for it by going out for lunch (twice) today :blush: Meeting my friend and her little ones at 11am and then have another friends birthday at 3pm :D

Going to collect a parcel of baby goodies my mom has sent from SA tomorrow afternoon - can't wait. Then going home for a holiday in three weeks time :yipee: Planning to spend most of it swimming (very fitting since I feel about the size of a whale) - just need to find a swimming costume that fits now hee hee.

Hope you are all well and have a wonderful weekend
xm


----------



## flowertot

enjoy your 2 lunches Margie. if you can't have 2 lunches when you're pregnant when can you :rofl:

midwife appopintment went well. my bp is fine, urine test was fine, baby growing well with heart rate of 148bpm. i'm not going again now until i'm 26 weeks........ages away.


----------



## Margie

Glad your appointment went well flowertot.

The lunches were great. Had a little hold of my friends little one, she's 10 weeks. It went quite well, I think she was comfy leaning on my bump... and she had a little smile (and most importantly didn't scream) :cloud9:


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thanks Margie, glad your lunches went well.
Pleased to hear your midwife appointment was good Flowertot.

We've got to the bottom of what was wrong with dsd. Her mum had told her that she wouldn't get as much attention from us after the baby was born and that she probably wouldn't see us as much. She finally told us yesterday when she was here. We've managed to reassure her and she stayed overnight for the first time in 3 weeks. She even shared the bed with us because she was so upset about it all and so relieved that she's still going to be loved and wanted just as much as always. Today she was right back to her usual happy self and even placed lego all over my bump so that she could play with Ruby lol. Ruby was kicking a lot and the lego kept falling off, so dsd rubbed her hands all over my bump and sang Ruby a song she'd made up about rainbows and butterflies lol So good to see her smiling again :D

Furious with OH's ex though for causing so many problems and upsetting her daughter like that. Still, sorted out now.

Got another scan on Friday due to Ruby's gymnastics on Tuesday which stopped the sonographer from seeing everything clearly. Not sure this one will be much better as now she is moving all the time. I'm convinced she just doesn't sleep at all! lol But YAY! I get to see her again!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Margie

So glad your dsd is back to her usual self Lullaby :happydance: but what an awful thing for her mom to say to her :growlmad: I mean, why would anyone want to make their own child sad??? Even if she thought you would be seeing dsd less (that's obviously not the case), she should have kept it to herself... or spoken to you about it. Anyway, glad it's all sorted now and she can get excited about having a new sister to play with and look after!

Cool that you get to have another scan. I've heard that walking can send the LO to sleep as it rocks them in the womb. You could try doing a circuit of the hospital before your scan to try and send Ruby to sleep. I love the name Ruby btw.

Has anyone else decided on names yet? DH and I find it so difficult to take it seriously and keep coming up with really stupid names like Tractor or Ichabod!

Have had trouble sleeping lately, am so tired in the afternoons but then wake up in the middle of the night worrying about one thing or another and can't get back to sleep. Is this just me?


----------



## flowertot

glad you got everything sorted with dsd lullaby. Ruby is such a beautiful name too. 

Margie - i'm also having trouble sleeping at the moment. i'm just so restless and tossing and turning all night. 

oh my BF had her little girl this morning. 13 hour induced labour and emergency forceps delivery. Matilda is so tiny, 6lb 2oz. she had to be induced due to pre-eclampsia. 

i'm doing great at the moment, just really tired oh and i'm nursing a huge bruise on my leg because the wind blew my front gate shut on it. have been limping around. it was quite painful. ouch! just glad it got my leg and not my bump.


----------



## flowertot

anyone else feeling strong braxton hicks already?


----------



## Margie

flowertot said:


> anyone else feeling strong braxton hicks already?

What does it feel like?


----------



## hudz26

hi girls hope you and your LO'S are ok :)

well i had my scan today and LO is fine :happydance: and we are on team :pink: yay!!
just have to agree on a name for her now lol
xx


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thanks Margie and Flowertot, and congrats to your friend Flowertot! :D

I haven't had any braxton hicks yet, although I did have an almighty kicking frenzy inside me a couple days ago when a fire engine went past with its horns blaring! lol Don't think Ruby liked that at all! 

Also, I think I might have the beginnings of colostrum, although at the moment I just keep waking up to find a tiny amount of dampness and a small hard lump of yellowy white stuff about half a mm big on my right nipple. Left nipple just keeps feeling a little damp. So not sure if it is or not yet, but have bought some boobie-pads just in case! lol

Congrats on your pink bump Hudz!!! :D 

I've got another scan today as Ruby was moving around so much at the last one they couldn't see everything lol. I have to go to a different hospital this time, and they don't usually give photos at this one as they are only an Early Pregnancy Unit, but they were the only ones available in the time frame I had to have the scan re-done! However, I phoned them up and I BEGGED and BEGGED and guess what??? They're going to give me some photos of Ruby if she keeps still long enough!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lullaby2010

Well, there were turns, kicks, somersaults, etc but we finally got there and we're definitely having a girly! Everything got seen this time, scan went on for almost an hour cos she kept trying to get away from the scan probe lol. 

Sonographer said she's never seen a girl that's this active before! lol but was able to show me three lines so yep, she's a little pink one! :D

Pic was bad cos where she kept moving she looks like she has 2 tops of her head, 2 noses, 2 pairs of lips, and 2 chins!
 



Attached Files:







039.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sazzle123

hello guys, sorry i havent been in touch for a while, i have read through a few of your posts to try and catch up ..! 

congrats on your pink scans lullaby and hudz! im still not finding out but its took a bit of willpower! 

sorry to hear that people have been putting ideas in your dsds head lullaby.. i experienced similar problems when we got married - i had my suspisions that people were scaremongering my stepson about the wedding day and how things would change after but I never knew for sure. i was expecting similar problems with the baby on the way but so far so good - in fact he's been really excited which means a lot to me!

what do braxton hicks feel like??


hope you are all well. flowertot and margie ive been waking up in the night a lot too - i normally sleep like a log.. otherwise im fine just feeling a bit big and heavy. cant fit in hardly any of my clothes any more! i love my bump tho!

margie - ive given up on names for a while but the ones we like most are Isaac for a boy and Lucy / Lola or Poppy for a girl.. i think Ruby is a lovely name too lullaby, good choice. x


----------



## sazzle123

just read back a bit more, sorry to hear about your seizures lullaby.. is it under control now? sounds a bit of a nightmare for you .. hope you're on the mend!

also sorry to hear about your scare margie - i had some bleeding too, bright red and the midwife sent me in for a scan , it was at about 17 weeks but all was fine and ive had no problems since. was very stressed at the time it happened so i do think it may have been a sign to slow down and chill.. 

hope you have all got nice weekends planned. x


----------



## Margie

Hellooooo,

Congrats on your pink bump Hudz!

Lullaby - glad your second scan was a success! An hour - wow - hope they gave you a loo break lol.

Hey Sazzle :wave: happy to hear from you again. Lola / Leila are also on our list of girls names. I think we will probably pick out a few of each and wait until Sprout arrives to choose. 

Well I had a bit of an adventure lastnight - DH was DJing on a boat party, it will be the last time he DJs for a while coz he wants to take a break when Sprout arrives (and all his music equipment is going into storage to make space for the nursery). So I decided to go along, although I wasn't sure it was such a great idea. I had a wonderful time! Danced loads - think I may have stretched my bump a little lol... although by the end of the evening I was just swaying side to side. Ladies let me jump the loo queue which was brilliant. And all our friends made a bit fuss of my bump, although once people had had a few drinks they all wanted to touch it... it even got a kiss :rofl: DH had a brilliant time too - so good all round. And the best thing of all - no hangover today :D

Hope you're all having a great weekend!


----------



## sazzle123

hi margie, that sounds like a great night! i think just becoz we are preggers doesnt mean we have to hide away indoors at the weekends! i also had a fab day yesterday my friend came up from cornwall with free tickets for alton towers so we all went there for the day - i could only go on the ghost train but it was really sunny and i still had a lovely time.. then we had a text out of the blue off a friend selling cheap tickets for coldplay at manchester last night - so we went there too! it was mint - one of the best concerts ive been to! so nice to get out and do stuff, and like you say margie - no hangover today and can rem every min of it too! we stood at the back where there was lots of space so no people pushing past my bump and we had a better view there anyway! I think bubs liked it coz he was kicking away to 'fix you'! we also thought of a new girls name on the way there - Saskia or Sassy for short, its a bit unusual but we like! 

you mentioned girls names margie - are you on team pink or yellow?? x


----------



## Margie

That sounds like fun Sazzle - I love theme parks and Coldplay. I think bubs liked one of the house DJs best on the boat as there was some jiving going on inside then... then Sprout kicked back and chilled for the rest of the evening.

We're team yellow... possible boys names so far are Joshua and Joel... I have a things for the J's - I think the second name will be James, that was my Dads name. I like Saskia too - it is unusual but not in a weird way, it's very pretty :D


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thanks all xx

Wow, looks like everyone's been having fun!! :D

I've had a great weekend with H2B, DSD, and LOTS of family round, some of whom stayed over on Saturday night.

My seizures appear to be reducing again, so hopefully they will be gone again over the next few days. Haven't had any today, so we're definitely headed in the right direction!! :D

Not sure what Ruby kicked last night but it knocked the breath out of me!! Though it was too soon for that??? Anyone else had that yet?? xx


----------



## flowertot

hiya girls glad you're all ok and that you've had fun at the weekend. 

Braxton hicks feel like your bump goes really, really tight and you can sometimes see the shape of your uterus. it last for 30 seconds or so (at the moment) and feels a little uncomfortable. i know that its braxton hicks because i remember them well from last time but i didn't notice them so early and nowhere near as strong until i was much further along.
i'm getting them everyday but i'm not worried or anything i just know they will continue to get stronger the further along i get, which all helps towards labour. my first labour was only 5 hours so all being well this one will be over in a couple of hours :rofl:


----------



## sazzle123

well i havent noticed braxton hicks yet but i might notice it now that i know about it - and i havent had any huge kicks either - once bubs seemed to kick something like my stomach and that felt weird! 

im a bit more tired than normal this week - prob due to the big day i had on saturday but im getting lots of sleep to make up for it. everyone at work has colds and i keep expecting to catch one - they say pregnant womens immune systems are lower but i think all the healthy living and healthy food is helping me fight it off ... have a good day all x


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,

Glad all is going well again with you Lullaby. Haven't had any Braxton Hicks either - they sound weird - I'm very curious now. Only thing that my LO seems to have in kicking reach is my BLADDER!!! 

Had my additional scan yesterday and everything seems fine - Sprout was break dancing all day in celebration. Now I just need to get a letter from my GP saying I'm allowed to fly and I'll be off on holiday next week YAY :happydance:

Avoid the coughers sazzle! But I agree - I think I'm healthier than ever now I'm pregnant... eaten a whole punnet of raspberries already today YUM!

Chat soon
xm


----------



## sazzle123

That's great Margie where are you going on holiday?


----------



## Margie

I'm going to South Africa to see my Mom and family. We'll be spending a few days by the coast YAY. Then my in laws are also coming up to Johannesburg are going to stay with my Mom's friends so they will be closeby. They're great though so I don't mind. Can't wait to just chill out :D Will feel bad about leaving DH behind though :cry: Ah well, at least that will give me a good reason to want to come back.


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies. 

hope you have a lovely time going back home Margie. 

well i'm still getting braxton hicks everyday. i don't even have to look down anymore i can just tell when i'm having them because i feel a very very slight cramp when my bump goes tight. think i might call midwifev and mention it just to be safe but i'm pretty sure its normal. 

i'm feeling lots of kicks at the momemt and although some of them can be felt through my belly, most of them are vertical kicks. i'm slightly worried sometimes because it feels like a foot is going to pop out if you know what i mean :blush: is this normal?


----------



## Margie

flowertot said:


> i'm feeling lots of kicks at the momemt and although some of them can be felt through my belly, most of them are vertical kicks. i'm slightly worried sometimes because it feels like a foot is going to pop out if you know what i mean :blush: is this normal?

This made me laugh! I know what you mean. DH felt movement for the first time this week - he was really shocked at how strong it was, I think he was expecting a little tickle. Most of my movement seems really low down too. :shrug:

Think LO sleeping pattern may have changed too :sleep:. Never really felt movement during the day before, it was always when I got into bed or just when I woke up. Now it is constant during the day. I quite like it - like a little reminder ('I'm in here') when I'm busy at work.


----------



## sazzle123

that will be lovely for you to see your family, and get some sunshine b4 the nights really draw in 

the movements i feel vary from day to day, today it was very quiet until I had tea but ive had a lot of pokes since then low down.

im feeling very excited now im nearing the 3rd trimester. I also love the autumn - its a season for change so it seems very appropriate for me at the mo. im looking forward to cosy nights in front of the fire with hubby and bump. soon it will be time for pumpkins and fireworks and all those fun things! cant wait x


----------



## flowertot

after saying how low puddings kicks were, i felt quite a high one today, about an inch above my belly button and i saw it too :happydance:

can't agree with you about the autumn Sazzle sorry. i hate it when the weather starts to get cold but i do love winter clothes, especially wooly hats, if that makes sense :rofl:


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hope you have a great time Margie, it sounds lovely!!

I don't really have much to report back on, except Ruby being a real little wriggler. I'm sure she doesn't sleep! lol

Glad to see everyone seems to be doing well xx


----------



## Margie

Mmmmm I quite like the autumn too... I like wrapping up warm in scarves and hats. But don't like getting up in the cold :-( But hot drinks in the cold are good... so good and bad.

Quite glad I'll be really big in the cold weather rather than the hot - now that I have a built in hot water bottle :rofl:


----------



## sazzle123

hi girls, im up early as normal, looking 4ward to spending a day around home. 

went for lunch yesterday with a few friends and my sis and their babies. one is only a few weeks old! dead cute and nice to spend a bit of time around them. then i spent the evening with a few friends last night - still strange being the only one not drinking but (never thought I would say this) I am actually starting to enjoy being sober!

have you had the all clear from the doctor to fly Margie? when do you go? 

how's the nursery situation for you all? mines come to a standstill until we finish the lounge but i've already painted a pale buttercream on the walls. im having a teddy bear theme. my mother-in-law has painted me some teddy bear pictures and i have some curtains, cot quilt and bumper etc. with teddy bears on them... anyone else doing a lot of nesting? x


----------



## Margie

Hi Girls,

I'll be getting a note from the GP to say I'm okay to fly - I think you only need it after 28 weeks, but I'd rather have it for my own peace of mind just in case they start asking questions. Especially since I just burst into tears about everything nowadays.

Well, our nursery is non-existent at the moment. It's still the spare room and is really FULL of stuff - non of it baby related. The plan is to get stuck in when I get back from SA - and while I'm away DH can play with all his music equipment as much as he wants. Think we will be painting the room white - possibly with one lime green wall, but not sure yet. Might see what bedding we get first.

You've certainly been busy sazzle - all sounds good though. Did you have a cuddle of one of the LOs when you went for lunch?

Off for a swim now (or maybe just another cup of tea lol)


----------



## Lullaby2010

I haven't started the nursery either, but am planning a safari theme with giraffes and elephants, Tigers etc. 

Also I'm 30 years old today!! Have had a great time so far. Yesterday we had friends round for ploughman's lunch and last night we had family round for an indoor barbecue. Today I was taken out for a shopping spree, and this afternoon my footie team (Man U) went top of the league!! Totally worn out now and in definite need of a nap!! lol
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sazzle123

White with a lime green wall sounds lovely Margie - plenty of time to sort the nursery out yet anyway. I had a good cutch with my little neice so that was good.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 2 U Lullaby!! The big 30 too - i'll be catching you up next year. Sounds like you have had a fab weekend. Safari theme for he nursery sounds great too. x


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thanks Sazzle x

I ended up calling the hospital a little while ago cos getting a lot of pressure and it's started to affect my walking now. 

On duty midwife said I'm okay for now but have to go in to get checked out tomorrow as it sounds like Ruby has engaged herself deeply already and I might end up in premature labour sometime in the next few weeks. She said not to worry cos there's things they can do to stop the labour if it does start early, but that the likelihood is that Ruby will stay engaged now until she is born. 

I'm wondering if it's anything to do with all the seizures I've had lately? She said that some people with epilepsy have their babies early.... nobody told me that before!!!


----------



## sazzle123

oh dear that's a shame, have you been back in to see the midwives 2day? is it very uncomfortable? must be a bit frustrating if its affecting your walking too.


----------



## Lullaby2010

All is okay-ish. It's not oncoming prem labour after all. Got examined today and I have Diastasis Symphysis Pubis, the gap is 27.5mm instead of the maximum normal gap of just 9mm. No wonder it was getting so painful!! Have been referred for physiotherapy and told to rest as much as possible. On co-codamol at the moment x


----------



## Margie

Hey Lullaby - glad it wasn't premature labour, although Diastasis Symphysis Pubis doesn't sound like much fun either. Hope the physio can work some magic and get you up and about again.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY for Saturday :juggle: It sounds like you had a great day... I'm very curious about your indoor bbq. Well you are all spring chickens compared to me :rofl:

I was also thinking of an animal theme - will be on the lookout for a nice bright mobile on holiday.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thanks Margie. It absolutely kills! I got next to no sleep last night cos it hurts when I turn in bed and even when I'm laying still little Ruby is kicking up a storm in there getting so active now. She seems to have got a bit of a pattern going now. Threr's the odd bit of slow movement in the day, but come 9pm it's like she'd got a disco going on that lasts till about 4am and then she settles down again. lol Definitely a night owl just like her daddy!! I got bags under my eyes today that look like suitcases!!

Indoor barbecue is basically barbecue food cooked in the oven, play music, and relax with conversation etc in the lounge. We used to do barbecues at our old house, but living in a flat now we don't have a garden. 

We've decided to swap rooms with dsd so that she and Ruby will share the bigger room and we will have the small room. DSD is hardly here so her room goes to waste 5-6 days a week, so we decided it would make sense to swap round and that way there's enough room for both girls to have all their bits and pieces. DSD said she likes safari animals as well and wants Ruby to have the safari theme in the whole room and she'll just have her fairies on the door! lol bless her, every time she sees me it's Ruby getting the cuddles and kisses first!! She's getting really excited now and she loves touching my belly and feeling Ruby move about in there lol.

Off to see the epileptologist in a few minutes. Just a follow up appointment to check how everything is. But my word I coulda slept all day if I hadn't had to get up for this! 

Think I'll have a nice long nap when I get home!!

Chat later xx


----------



## sazzle123

That sounds like a good plan swopping rooms, we are lucky we have 3 bedrooms - my stepson has the big one and the baby will have the small one - its ideal for a nursery anyway. 
Im excited 2day because I have a check-up and I haven't seen a midwide for about 8 weeks (not including the 20 week scan). Im a tiny bit concerned that ive been losing weight and my bump seems to be getting smaller not bigger! but I guess its water and air as well that makes it bigger some days. bubs is still kicking loads so im not worried  but will mention it 2day.

ive also got to hand in my maternity leave form at work 2day and still havn't decided when I want to leave, can anyone give me any tips??? Im due 2nd Jan, I was thinking about finishing on 4th December. Does anyone think this is a bit early? x


----------



## emalou90

Can i join? :)


----------



## sazzle123

hi emalou, im a late joiner too and i have been made very welcome, im sure you will be too! lovely to meet you. what is your due date? how are you finding the pregnancy? is this your first baby? x


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thanks Sazzle, all went well x. I think 4th December is fine hon x.

Hello and welcome Emalou, how are you? Please take a quick look at the first post and let us know your stats so I can update the ppage to include you x.


I have a new craving girls.... well.... TWO actually!! lol Fizzy Orange Drink (can't get enough of fanta, tango, orangeade etc and I usually hate the stuff!!!), and Pork & Leek Sausages!! lol

The bedroom switch has gone well and we've almost finished all the decorating already! DSD will see it all on Saturday and she's told us on the phone that she's very excited and looking forward to seeing it and to be sharing a room with her new sister next year!! :D


----------



## sazzle123

that's great that your DSD is so excited, how old is she? does she have other brothers or sisters at her mums? my stepson has a two year old sister and 4 year old brother so he has much more experience around babies than me! So it's nothing new for him but he still seems very excited - he's been helping pick names and he talks about bubs a lot and talks to my bump too so that's lovely. He's 9 so there will be quite a gap!

My latest cravings have been 'topic' chocolate bars, branflakes with milk and cereals bars.. cakes are still top of my list but im trying to cut down! x


----------



## sazzle123

by the way the antenatal check-up I had yesterday was a bit of an anti-climax - the midwife was fully booked so I had to see a doctor and all she did was take my blood pressure and feel my bump. I was only in there 5 mins! Im happy that all is well tho x


----------



## flowertot

hey girls. 

Welcome Emalou. 

glad you have everything sorted with swapping rooms lullaby. its lovely that dsd is so excited. i'm glad she spoke about her feelings a few weeks ago and got it out in the open. now you can all look forward to Ruby's birth together. 

sorry your appointment wasn't what you were expecting sazzle. 

everything good with me. i'm getting some really strong kicks which is great. 

is anybody brave enough to put bump pics on??


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone :wave: and welcome Emmalou, greetings from SA!

Just been doing a bit of a catch up of the posts on my Moms tiny little netbook - my fingers are too chubby to type properly :rofl:.

Lullaby - you are so organised! Glad DSD is really getting involved and that all the worries from a few weeks back are a thing of the past. Put some pics up - I love the idea of a safari theme.

Sazzle, sorry your appointment didn't go as well as you hoped. Did you get to ask the doctor your questions?

Well my first day here was certainly not dull - my Mums friend fell over and broke her wrist so we spent the day taking her to hospital and then going back to her house to get her dog. It was her right wrist so she won't be able to do much when she gets home, so we decided to tidy up her house too. Then had three of my sisters over for supper. It was really cool coz they are all really excited about Sprout. Today was much more chilled. I have been a very naughty girl though eating koeksusters that my sister brought me... it's basically a batter / pastry kind of thing that is deep fried and then soaked in sugar syryp. Probably the most unhealthy thing on earth but SOOOOOOOO good :D 

Will try and get a bump pic this week... possibly on the beach if I'm feeling extra-brave. Hope everyone has a good weekend
xm


----------



## flowertot

viable today :happydance:


----------



## Lullaby2010

I'm viable too!! 

Will sort out bump pic soon. Safari theme not sorted yet but will post pics as soon as it's all ready :)

DSD will be 7 and a half when Ruby's born. She fell asleep cuddling up to my bump last night after telling Ruby a night time story lol


----------



## flowertot

Aww Lullaby that is so sweet. 

glad you are having a nice time in SA.

i'm really tired tonight as usual so think i'm just going to go to bed.


----------



## Margie

Well the weather down here at the coast is miserable :cry: but went for a really good walk along the beach today. Dragged my sister around the shops looking at all the baby stuff and got some bits and pieces so not a total loss... although my nephew wasn't exactly thrilled, poor little dude. Hope everyone else is well xm


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies.

hope you all had a really nice weekend. i've been on a cleaning spree again. sometimes i really can't be bothered and other times i go really crazy. i even cleaned out the kettle, toaster, micowave, fridge, oven etc. 

i'm going to be helping my mum out a lot with cleaning and stuff for the next few months too. she has fallen over and badly broken her knee. she has to have a cast for at least three months and the doctor said it could take as long as 12 months for her to recoverer properly. she is the main carer for my disabled brother too so she is stressed about who will be looking after him. i've told her i will do what i can and my nana will help too. 

back to pregnancy - i'm picking up my iron tablets tomorrow so hopefully i won't feel so exausted 24 hours a day. i've been comparing my bump to pics of my last pregnancy and my bump now looks the same as it did when i was about 30 weeks last time. scary! 

how long are you staying in SA Margie?


----------



## Margie

Hi Everyone,

So sorry to hear about you Mum's fall flowertot :hugs: My mom fell over and broke her hip last year and it gave me such a fright because in my mind she was invincible. She has recovered really well though, and I'm sure your mom will too. She is lucky to have you around to help out.

Looking forward to your pics Lullaby. 

xm

I'm in SA for another week and the weather is still freakishly cold, but it is still lovely and relaxing. We have been eating the most amazing and exotic fruits, so I'm quite please with myself as I usually eat lots of junk food when I come... like chocolates and chips that I can't get in the UK. Although there is still one week to go ha ha.


----------



## Emma1980

hey ladies, just popping in to say i am still around, been offline for a while as had to move into a new house, bigger and safer etc

how are you all doing? seems we have a good mixture on the front page, 2 girls, 2 boys and 2 surprises!


----------



## Margie

Hey Emma :wave: 

Nice to hear from you again :D That's so exciting that you have moved into a new house. How's the unpacking going? 

Hope you and your bump are keeping well
xm


----------



## flowertot

hi Emma. hope you are settling well into your new home


----------



## sazzle123

Hi all. Hope you are anjoying your holiday Margie. Both my nan and my mother-in-law broke their hips last year, my nan is 86 but my MIL is only in her late 50s so that came as a shock and it was very difficult for her to adjust to not being able to get about and do things around the house, but she's on the mend slowly. Sorry to hearabout your mums leg Flowertot, sounds like you will be busy helping her and your brother.

Nice to hear from you Emma - I see you are having a boy, have you picked a name? Is this your first baby?

Well I dont have much to report, just decorating the lounge, im hoping it will be finished in a few weeks,we can get back to organising the nursery. xx


----------



## Margie

Hi All,

Certainly sounds like everyone is busy decorating and generally nesting. I can't wait to get started on the nursery when I get home. I'm glad I have something to look forward to because leaving my family behind is always hard and I'm sure my hormones are going to make it even more difficult this trip :cry: The weather here is still awful (hence time spent in front of the computer rather than on the beach), although we have decided we'll go out for a walk along the beachfront later and then fish & chips :D So not all bad.

Also nice to chill out and have nothing to do - my sister is trying to teach me how to crotchet :rofl:

Hope all is well with you all
xm


----------



## Emma1980

Yeah, i'm settling in fine, unpacking was a mission, but i was determined to get it done straight away so i didnt have boxes everywhere for months, i just have one box left which is full of old photographs an stuff that i am yet to sort!

Hi Sazzle, yes this is my first, not really picked a name yet, got several floating about in my head, i guess i'm gonna see what he looks like first.

Shopping today so i better go get ready, nursery stuff to be bought!


----------



## flowertot

Well ladies here is my bump pic. DH took it for me last night. i'm so shocked by how big my bump is. can't believe it will probably get much bigger :haha:

i'm finding it quite difficult to lift DD now. my bump is getting bigger and so is she!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo1026.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lullaby2010

Great bump flowertot! :D

Sorry I've been not been on much lately. Been working very hard on my support group website for Epilepsy. 

Glad to see everyone seems to be doing well. 

Still no photos yet I'm afraid but have started buying the safari themed items for Ruby and DSD's room. 

H2b has been fantastic and has been getting me to teach him to cook so he can prepare meals in the days after we come home from the hospital with our little one. He learned how to make lasagne tonight, it was delish!! :D Big thumbs up to him!!


----------



## Emma1980

nice plan lullaby!

I'm going for a safari theme too i think, though i havent started anything yet, i suck.


----------



## flowertot

morning ladies. 

i have no idea how i'm going to decorate the nursery yet. at first i was thinking blue and beige but then i thought it might be a bit boring so now i have no idea. 

looks like a few of you will be moving into third tri in a couple of days. how exciting!


----------



## sazzle123

i bet you have had enough on your plate with moving house emma, plenty of time yet anyway  

love the bump pic flowertot, im gonna try to take one later and post it on here later 2nite. i cant believe how much my bump gets in the way already! really struggle to put my shoes and socks on! and i cant reach my keyboard at work very well anymore! it aches a bit too by the evening at the top. anyone else get that??

i think i must be moving into the 3rd tri because im 27 weeks 2moro, im REALLY excited about that! the last month went so quick. 

im hopefully going shopping on sunday for some new clothes too, its about time because im really scraping the barrel of what will fit. im after some comfy flat boots, something similar to uggs (but cheaper!), a new coat and some maternity jeans and trousers, and some tops...! i guess thats a whole new wardrobe then. ill be searching for the bargains because im on a very tight budget! 

hope you are all well x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hey :]

Thought id join in as i dont seem to talk to many people due near my due date or anything :( 

wel im BeCy .. im 17 will be 18 in december .. OH is 16 will be 17 in january 
i live nottingham and im 24 weeks pregnant expecting a little boy :]

my due dates 22nd january 10 

hope your all well :] xx


----------



## sazzle123

Hi Becy, nice to meet you! i went to uni in nottingham its a really nice city. what are you going to call your little boy? we have decided on Poppy Ella for a girl and Isaac Lee for a boy but it could change over the next months! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

:]

My sister goes to uni in notts :] shes in second year now 
and i havent got a clue! dont even get me started with names :haha: im too fussy with them people suggest them to me and i dont like any :| i like un common names and different i have a few in mind but i know ill only change my mind lol and there lovely names :] xx


----------



## flowertot

Hi Becy, welcome to the group. lovely bump pic by the way. 

my bump has been so sore. whenever pudding pushes outwards it doesn't feel nice at all. so different from when i had dd, that didn't hurt at all. 

i feel so huge and uncomfortable already. sorry girls just feeling sorry for myself today.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hey :]

i feel the same its nice to know hes in there with the kicks but then when i get alot of pressure it really hurts :( and then he dont move from poistion hes in which is uncomfy! 
i have a new bump pic ill have to change my avator thanx for reminding me :haha:
xx


----------



## sazzle123

i know what you mean guys, some times i feel very big and heavy, i struggle to get in and out of the car and on and off the sofa!! x


----------



## Lullaby2010

Welcome Becyboo, good to see you xx

I feel massive now and top of my bump hurts by time I go to bed now.

Seizures on the up again too (including bad one tonight that saw me sleep almost 2hrs after!!) which is aggrevating dsp even more!! Ouchies!!

Felt great earlier but feel like rubbish now!!

Will give proper update tomorrow xx


----------



## Lullaby2010

I slept on and off most of the day yesterday and then slept all night and all this morning too!! Didn't wake up till lunch time!! whoops! lol

Feeling better today though, apart from having a darn cold on the way!!

I have a friend coming to stay tomorrow for the night, and she's bringing some pampering stuff with her, lol, she said I need a good pampering session so she's gonna give me facial, a manicure, foot massage etc. Bless her, she's so lovely!! I'm really looking forward to it!! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hope you have a good time all sounds really nice i could do with a spa weekend or something lol! iv been all flued up last couple weeks and i think morning sickness has begun for me :cry: tend to wake up in the morning now and i feel really crap and drained and today my belly has been killing me being really tight and then just having the sick feeling :( lets hope this doesnt carry on from now til jan or ill be bed bound lol 
xx


----------



## flowertot

hi girls.

hope you have a lovely time with your friend lullaby.

my bump it hurting too girls. went for a walk to the park with dd this morning and by the time i got back i could hardly move. its scary to think that the baby is only about 1/4 of the weight it will eventually be.


----------



## Margie

Hi Girls

Welcome Becy :wave:

Glad you are feeling a bit better Lullaby - I sure could do with someone to do my feet for me. Putting my trainers on in my plane seat this morning was quite an experience!

How was your shopping trip Emma? Did you get lots of goodies? We are going to a NCT nearly new sale on Saturday and are hoping to get some of the essentials.

My bump has started to stick out forward more and I get a really weird feeling at the bottom of it... like it's going to pop open :rofl: All the skin is starting to get quite tight now too and I'm rubbing lotion on like crazy.

Well I'm back in London again, my flight arrived this morning. My hormones were dreadful yesterday and I spent most of the afternoon in tears :cry: about leaving my Mom. It was so great to see my family though - I have 4 older sisters all with their own families so it was quite a crowd, I haven't laughed so much in ages. My bump got loads of attention, rubs and even songs lol. We were also given so much stuff for the baby, my sister is sending it over for me because it didn't all fit in my suitcase. Got a couple of blankets that people had made and a teddy made by my MIL - can't believe people went to the effort of it... again got very emotional!

Hope you are all keeping well 
xm


----------



## flowertot

welcome back Margie, glad you had such a lovely time with your family. i can understand why you are emotional. 

i've just got my new car and can't wait to go for a drive in it. i think little pudding is excited too because he's jumping around in my tummy.


----------



## sazzle123

hi all, hope you are all well especially lullaby and beccyboo, as you were suffering a bit earlier in the week. im a bit tired out - its my husbands birthday 2day and we have had lots of party food and cake! its been a very nice evening and we will be celebrating all weekend. glad you enjoyed your holiday margie, were you born in south africa and moved 2 the uk or did your family move out there? what sort of car have you got flowertot? sorry me big nosey parker!! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im better i think anyway :) feel loads better today im just flued up still but as for feeling sick and achy its gone i think finegrs crossed :) i thought i had a bug that wouldnt of been good!! And celebrating sounds good hope youve enjoyed your self tonight and you do at the weekend :D
xx


----------



## flowertot

hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend Sazzle. i've got a ford focus 1.8 turbo diesel. its so much nicer to drive than my very very old car which was a clapped out 13 year old ford escort. my new car feels a lot safer too and lots of room for DD's and pudding's car seats and nice big boot for the pram. i'm a very happy bunny.

glad you are feeling a little better becy x


----------



## sazzle123

sounds lovely, cant go wrong with a ford focus! nice to have something a bit more comfortable too ready for when the baby arrives. x


----------



## flowertot

hope you are all enjoying the weekend ladies.

i'm counting down to third tri now. even though the pregnancy seems to be flying by at the same time i feel like i've been in second tri forever!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Same flowertot!
but i have another like 2 weeks yet :( 
x


----------



## Margie

Hi Girls,

Hope you ae still enjoying the celebrations Sazzle... I feel like eating cake now after reading your post lol. I was born in South Africa and came to the UK in 1999 to work and travel for a couple of years. I met my DH here (weirdly also South African) There is just so much to see and do on this side of the world, and we both love our jobs... before I knew it 10 years had flown by and I was married and pregnant :rofl: We still plan to go back one day.

Becy, glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. Hope you are getting lots of chill time to yourself to relax and recuperate.

Getting a new car is so exciting flowertot :yipee: Fords seem to go on forever! And with a big boot you will be styling. What colour is it?

We went to a local NCT nearly new sale yesterday and it was brilliant :thumbup:. We got loads of clothes, a blanket and moon shaped cushion thing and some brand new tots bots nappies all for a total bargain. I couldn't believe how much stuff some people had. If you have one in your area I would really recommend it (if you don't mind using second had stuff, most of it was practically new anyway).

Let me stop rambling and go and do something useful - chat later
xm


----------



## Lullaby2010

Seizure wise I seem to be getting a bit better again which I'm glad about!! However dsp is playing up so much I'm even needing help to get out of my seat and to turn over in bed!! It hurts sooooo much!! My whole pelvis is doing this awful crunching thing and you can hear it make a huge clunky noise when I change position. DSD heard it from the other room earlier!! It was so bad last night I was in tears. Painkillers don't seem to be doing anything. The only thing I have found so far that gives any kind of relief is a nice long soak in the bath in warm water. H2B has been lovely, he's been doing all the housework, cooking, giving me massages to help ease it etc. I feel guilty that he's doing so much especially as he works full time too. But he says he's happy to help as he knows I need it and that usually I do everything for him so he's glad to have a chance to do things for me. He even woke me up with a rose this morning :D


----------



## Margie

Your H2B sounds wonderful Lullaby. Don't feel guilty, I'm sure you would do the same for him and I'm sure he just wantes to do as much as possible to make you comfortable.

I also had a nice long soak in the bath this evening with bubbles and candles - feeling super relaxed and think I'm going to flop into bed nice and early :sleep:

Hope you all had a fab weekend
xm


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thanks Margie, he really is a complete diamond!! He reminded me before he went to work tonight that I did everything for him a few months back when he'd done his back in, despite being a wreck with exhaustion myself and he said it's nice to return the favour as he felt useless then and knows how I'm feeling. He pointed out that I usually do practically everything on a daily basis, so giving me a helping hand and doing things for me feels good to him cos he's looking after me for a change :D Bless him, he's such an angel xx


----------



## sazzle123

sorry to hear you have been in pain lullaby, dont feel bad about resting - you cant help it , it sounds terrible. housework etc.. can wait - thats what partners, friends and family are for - helping each other out at tough times.. how lovely to give you a rose, very sweet 

well im so glad its monday, i went out into town on sat night to celebrate hubby's bday and enjoyed it but felt like a total lemon by 11 because everyone was so sozzled, so i went home to bed, only to be woken by them all returning at 4am and i couldnt get back to sleep because little bubba was having a party too!

so i was too tired to do anything except sit on the sofa and browse baby stuff on ebay yesterday!! i have a midwife appointment in 20 mins looking 4ward to that, going to make sure i get my MATB1 certificate and my HIP application form this time!! x


----------



## Margie

Has anyone else been getting numb hands?? :shrug:

At first it was only when I woke up but it is starting to happen to me more often now in my right hand... like when I'm driving or typing. I've had a look on the internet and it's a thing called Carpel Tunnel Syndrome that can happen during pregnancy. It is so weird - but at least it's not painfull. Have an appointment tomorrow at the GP so I'll see what they suggest as at the moment I'm not sure if I should be shaking it down or holding it up :rofl:


----------



## sazzle123

no i haven't but it happened to a girl i work with when she was pregnant, she does a lot of work on the computer, the occupational health nurse arranged for her to have a mouse pad with a wrist rest and they tried to re-organise her work so she didnt have to do so many 'clicks' on the mouse. i dont know about the shaking down or holding up im afraid x


----------



## Lullaby2010

I get that too, usually wake up with it in two fingers and side of hand rather than whole hand though. I shake mine and it goes away after a few seconds. 

Guess what?? H2b bought me a wheat bottle that you heat up in the microwave and use similar to a hot water bottle. I used it on my back form early this morning when he got home from work at 6am (he bought it before he started his shift). And OMG it's brilliant!! The relief to my pelvis is amazing!! As long as I don't let it cool down too much and I keep it right on my lower back, the heat works it's way through and voila!! I even had a nap earlier and was actually able to turn over without screaming in agony from the crunch of my pelvis!! 

He still won't let me do anything though lol, he said he wants to see how it goes for a few days and then he'll help me get started on doing a few things but that I'm not to overdo it cos he likes looking after me, bless him, he's so wonderful!!


----------



## sazzle123

thats great lullaby! must be so nice to get some relieve at last, what a good present!

i have been thinking a bit about breast feeding vs. bottle feeding lately and i think i would like to bottle feed from the start, but a lot of articles and books i read imply that you are a bad mum if you dont breast feed.. has anyone else been thinking about bottle feeding?! x


----------



## Lullaby2010

sazzle123 said:


> thats great lullaby! must be so nice to get some relieve at last, what a good present!
> 
> i have been thinking a bit about breast feeding vs. bottle feeding lately and i think i would like to bottle feed from the start, but a lot of articles and books i read imply that you are a bad mum if you dont breast feed.. has anyone else been thinking about bottle feeding?! x

I saw an extract on tv about antenatal classes and although I'm keen to breastfeed, I was horrified to see that one of the classes devoted the WHOLE class to why you SHOULD breastfeed!! Complete with dolls to show positioning holds etc. 

I personally would have felt uncomfortable with that appraoch as I'm fully aware that there are many people out there who don't want to breast feed and I don't think they should be made to feel bad about it. 

With Ruby I do plan to breastfeed, but I won't mentally beat myself up about it if it doesn't work out and already have a pot of formula just in case. 

As long as our little ones are healthy and well looked after, that's all that matters hon, you've got my support!! xx


************

On another note, how wonderful does my pelvis feel today!!!????? I used the wheat bottle all night!! lol and not a single crunch or crack when I got up!! :happydance: 

H2B is taking me out for dinner tonight as I feel so much better!! :D Sooo looking forward to it as we haven't been able to go out and do much lately because of the seizures ( which now seem to have completely gone again!! :thumbup: ) and then the dsp.... I'm looking forward to getting dressed up for a change!! Ha ha ha, will defo get my bump pic taken tonight and put it on here tomoz!! :winkwink:


----------



## Lullaby2010

Okay got a few mins I'm posting my bump pic now lol 26w 3d Ruby-Bump!!

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs262.snc1/8926_1184531506467_1623655177_454524_194575_n.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

Love your bump lullaby! :D
x


----------



## Margie

Lullaby - great news about the wheat-hotwater bottle thingy! What a brilliant present.
And also a lovely bump! Hope you had a wonderful night out with lots of tasty treats :D

You are right about shaking out the numb hands - that's what the GP said to do too. Hope it doesn't get any worse... washing my hair with numb hands yesterday morning was really weird. Gonna give them a really good shake tomorrow.

Sazzle, you need to do what's right for you - and if that's bottle feeding then go for it! Don't feel like a bad Mum - it really annoys me when the baby business preaches and lays on the guilt. Just as a matter of interest can I ask why you are choosing formula? I am hoping to breastfeed mainly because I can't be bothered with sterilising bottles and having to cart around formula, of course there is also the fact that it's free lol. But like Lullaby said, if it doesn't work out for me I'm not going to beat myself up about it. :shrug:

After a really hectic day at work I was really looking forward to my yoga tonight - but when I got there it was all locked up. Then burst into tears when Mike got home... and now I'm doing washing :cry: Think a nice soak in the bath and an early night might be in order :sleep:


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies.

Lullaby - glad you have found something to ease the pain. lovely bump pic and i hope you enjoyed your meal out. 

Margie - i suffered badly with Carpel Tunnel Syndrome in my last pregnancy. it started off with numbness but progressed to me not being able to open jars or anything because it was so painful. i went to the doctors about it but there is not a lot you can do really apart from simple hand exersices to ease it. My mum also had it when she was pregnant with myself and my brothers but hers didn't go away afterwards and she had to have an operation on it. hopefully it will stay mild for you. i'm just waiting to see if i get it again. 

Sazzle - i plan to breastfeed, same as i did with dd but its personal choice. i hate the fact that mothers are made to feel bad for not doing it though. 

Hi becyboo hope you're ok.

i had a bit of a fall yesterday down some steps. i landed on my bottom and dd landed on my bump because i was carrying her. i hurt my foot more than anything but i was still worried so rang the hospital. the nurse said i should go in to get checked over but then after speaking to the doctor she came back to me and told me to stay at home as long as i was feeling LO move, which i was. i'm still a little bit worried though and i'm not seeing trhe midwife again for another 2 weeks.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hi :]
im alright just a lil stressed over money and then what i need to buy and what not oh its a big mess and then my mums weddings in months time so i gota get a maternity dress lol and everything just piles up i need more money lol! and then things at home seem to just get worse as i live with my dad still and hes struggling with everything which is proper stressing me out like bills,food and keeping roof over our head :( but only thing i can do is see if i can get on housing list and then ill be on my self in a council house which im scared about but i think OH would move with me if i had to but hes only 16 so its hard. Over then all that crap im fine lol are you alright flowertot?? sorry to hear about your fall :| i hope everything is ok and your foot gets better! xx


----------



## flowertot

i'm ok, just hope my little pudding is ok. i think he is quite well padded in there.

money can be the cause of much stress i know the feeling. i don't work, i'm a stay at home mum so i look after dd and soon ds. i did have a part time bar job but i've given it up now because it was getting a bit much for me with the late night and standing up for so long. we only have DH's wage and he's self employed and goes through busy periods and very quiet ones. its tough sometimes but we wanted children and are prepared to struggle rather than put it off and it end up being too late for us. 

make sure you look into what tax credits etc you are entitled to because i'm sure this would be a big help.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hope you feel better soon Flowertot, I've had quite a few falls with seizures etc and Ruby's fine so I'm confident your little precious will be too. I hope your foot gets better soon x

Becyboo, I hope things get sorted out for you soon hon x

The meal was lovely, food was amazing, service friendly, conversation flowed easily and was vibrant. Had a brilliant time :D

Now home and completely shattered lol Got wheat bottle back on the go withing minutes of getting in ha ha ha Oh I needed it!! :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

My mum or dads going to have to help me work all these tax credit and other things out cause it totally confuses me and i dont want to miss out on something or do it wrong .. hopefully things will get sorted im going to have to move out and try get a council flat,house if i can cause im desperate right now and i cant live with my dad forever need something to just start me off for abit i think.. but yeah i chose to keep the baby wasnt planned or anything but i knew everything would be hard but its what i wanted ill have to deal with it id do anythinf for my little boy so its all that matters :) 

x


----------



## Lullaby2010

You should also qualify for Gateway To Homechoice which is the new way to get accomodation through your local councils etc. Having a baby on the way you'll qualify for a 2bed place. 

We're on the list waiting for a bungalow to come up in our area x.


----------



## Becyboo__x

What do you do like to get infortmation about it or to like get forms etc to apply? iv got housing forms but i dont know if there the same or not i got them from 'ashfield homes' i wanted a 2 bed so i had a room for me and then babys room obviously, tbh anything would help me i just dont know how to get about information about them etc.


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,

Hope your foot is feeling better flowertot. I'm sure your pudding is fine and wiggling about. If you're still unsure could you pop into your GP for them to check the heartbeat?

Becy - sorry to hear you are stressing out and money and accomodation. Can't remember if I have mentioned it on hear before but have a look to see if the NCT runs any 'Nearly New' sales in your area. They are brilliant and you can get most of the stuff you need for a fraction of the price it would cost new. Best of luck getting everything sorted - keep us updated on how it's going!

btw Docotor gave me a prescription for Gaviscon yesterday when I went for my 28 week check up :happydance: Every penny saved helps I guess.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lullaby.. i went on the website and there not in my area it says like ..
Which Council do you wish to deal with your application:* and then a list and none are councils around me.

maybe its the same as going on housing list which forms iv got but i dont think they will get me anything as i live at home with my dad in 3 bedroomed bungalow and baby could have my sisters old room cause shes gone uni but it was the problem about not being able to live at home as dads in debt and everything.. i dont know i might just fill these forms out and send them off and see what happens.

And thanks margie i hope things get better :] but aswel my money hasnt gone into my bank from last thursday! and i think someones taking money out my account so im angry and everything as i live off money that goes in. I went for my 25wk appointment today bubs wouldnt let midwife check heartbeat he keeps kicking the doppler off :haha: ! but im measuring up on scale and everythings ok got bloods 28wk :cry: NOOO lol then sorting my antenatal classes either go hospital for them or oneOnone dont know which yet lol. x


----------



## Margie

Becy - you should definitely fill the forms in and send them off - you might be pleasantly suprised.

Spoke to HR at work today about my maternity leave and will hopefully have 39 weeks off (about 9 months) YAY :happydance: Now just have to wait until they calculate what I'll get paid... might need to reduce it by a month if it's not enough. But have my fingers crossed that it will be okay, I would really love to have the whole summer with Sprout :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv heard all sorts of stories about how long it could take but to be honest even if its a year then at least itll be a year and bubs will be 1 year so itll be something to just push me forward and to have my indepndance til i start my apprentship and can actually save up for something else. Thanks i will get them filled out tomorrow i think and sent off see what happens :D 

Awww that sounds amazing i cant wait for summer to come its not even christmas yet and im thinking about that :haha: seems strange that well have our lil bundles in the summer hehe .. xx


----------



## Lullaby2010

Sorry Becy, didn't realise it was just our area, I thought it was country wide :(

The other thing you could do is ask your dad to help out by writing a letter giving you 30days notice to move out. Your local council are then obliged to rehome you before that time is up, as you would then be classed as high priorety. Just a thought hon x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah thats an idea but they can put me in a hostel and i dont fancy that as iv heard there horrible and i dont want to be in one when im pregnant if you get me.. its all awkard ill fill these housing forms out and see what they say back :)

Thanks anyway Lullaby :D! x


----------



## Lullaby2010

I'm not sure, but don't think they are allowed to put you in a hostel while pregnant... 

Either way, hope all goes well for you hon x


----------



## Margie

Hey All,

I think Sprout has found a new way to lie... I can feel movement all the time now and it's really cool :thumbup: Before it was only every now and again.

Anyone else feeling completely knackered? It felt like the middle of the night this morning when I got up :cry: Think I'll have a nice big cup of tea and some biscuits on my break to give me a bit of a boost :blush:

We are having friends over for dinner tomorrow and one of them is lactose intolerant - am having a bit of a stress about what to make. Thinking probably spag bog... have no idea about dessert though. Any ideas?


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think they can put you in a hostel or something like it for a certain amount of time but there aint no chance ill be doing that i can stay at home still and thats where id want to be really but as everyone knows from what i said before just want my independance and not like depend on my dad :(

And Margie i tend to sleep and wake up early morning and then fal back to sleep :haha: then i wake up and its like 1 in afternoon :| oh dear and this always happens must be something about that time :haha: 
Hope you have a good time tomorrow i havent got a clue what you could do for desert iv just looked on internet and it just says like the dairyfree stuff lol i can only think of fruit with something.. or jelly :haha: silly suggestion :blush: i hope someone else can come up with something or you find something :D xx


----------



## Margie

:rofl: I was thinking fruit in jelly too... Might just skip pudding altogether. Will try and fill them up on snacks and bread when they arrive lol.


----------



## Becyboo__x

:haha: wel thats the only thing i can think of as cant have anything with milk in unles its that special kind of milk, cant have cream or cheese .. i was thinking cheesecake but thats totally off the decision lol if you cant think of anything just skip it should be ok :) 

Btw you know in January garnets in 3rd tri you havent got your bump colour up next to your due date did you want me to get sharan to put it on for you or if you want to find it to do it? xx


----------



## Margie

Becyboo__x said:


> :haha: wel thats the only thing i can think of as cant have anything with milk in unles its that special kind of milk, cant have cream or cheese .. i was thinking cheesecake but thats totally off the decision lol if you cant think of anything just skip it should be ok :)
> 
> Btw you know in January garnets in 3rd tri you havent got your bump colour up next to your due date did you want me to get sharan to put it on for you or if you want to find it to do it? xx

Thanks - I'll go have a look now :thumbup:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its okay :D!


Flowertot aswell when you go over i think its 2 days time you need a colour if you didnt already know :) just wanted to remind people as some people havent seen the new thread in there yet :] xx


----------



## Lullaby2010

Here's some desert ideas for you hon:
https://dairyfreecooking.about.com/od/custardspuddings/Custards_Mousses_Puddings.htm


----------



## Margie

Lullaby2010 said:


> Here's some desert ideas for you hon:
> https://dairyfreecooking.about.com/od/custardspuddings/Custards_Mousses_Puddings.htm

Thanks Lullaby :flower:

Going to save that website. I ended up getting strawberries and some diary free icecream (which I then left in the car for 2 hours :blush: so I really hope it didn't melt and go funny). Everyone likes strawberries, right??

YAY for Friday :happydance: We are going to the Babyshow at Earls Court tomorrow to try and get a car seat and carrycot for our pram. What's everyone else up to this weekend?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Margie said:


> Lullaby2010 said:
> 
> 
> Here's some desert ideas for you hon:
> https://dairyfreecooking.about.com/od/custardspuddings/Custards_Mousses_Puddings.htm
> 
> Thanks Lullaby :flower:
> 
> Going to save that website. I ended up getting strawberries and some diary free icecream (which I then left in the car for 2 hours :blush: so I really hope it didn't melt and go funny). Everyone likes strawberries, right??
> 
> YAY for Friday :happydance: We are going to the Babyshow at Earls Court tomorrow to try and get a car seat and carrycot for our pram. What's everyone else up to this weekend?Click to expand...



Wel i hope they do :D if not then there stuck with just :icecream: :haha: i didnt used to like strawberries used to think you couldnt eat the seed things on the outside :blush: :haha: but now im older i love them :) 

Hope you have fun today i keep hearing about that babyshow thing but its not near me or anything so i cant go :( but id only go and spend all my money anyway teehee! im not doing anything this weekend again :( how boring was ment to be going my friends 18th but i have nothing to wear! and my money is late in the bank so iv been told between sat and mon it will go in :growlmad: grr! xx


----------



## sazzle123

hi guys, sorry ive not been in touch for a while, i've been very busy revising on top of decorating and housework, there just aren't enough hours in the day!

thanks for your responses on the breast feeding issue - to answer your question margie the reason i was thinking of bottle feeding is mainly due to my complete ignorance on the subject! i wrongly thought that breast feeders were in the minority (partly because the few mums i know in my area bottle feed) i thought that milk was milk whereever it came from! and that the main difference was the cost!! the more i read the more i realise that there is a LOT more to it and there are many benefits for the baby - so i think i will give breast feeding a go but keep an open mind if it doesnt work out for me then it wont worry me.

well im having a nice quiet evening revising and eating mini doughnuts!! bumps getting bigger and i like the fact that even strangers now notice - people are so nice to pregnant women!

the baby show sounds great, would love 2 go but sadly there is nothing like that in my area. i still havent got a cot or buggy but there's plenty of time yet. x


----------



## Becyboo__x

MmmMmm mini doughnuts sound yummy!! youve made me hungry now :haha: 
Im the same about feeding wise sazzle .. i just thought from the start i was going to bottle feed never even thought about breast feeding but maybe because i heard too many stories about saggy boobies and all the bad stuff lol but iv been told thats not true anyway.. and im now going to try breast feeding but if it dont work like you said it wont worry me :) i dont think ill end up properley deciding till i try it and find out for my self x


----------



## sazzle123

exactly - you dont know until you try! but i read that breast feeding actually releases a 'love' chemical in the brain and helps with bonding between mum and baby, and that the milk contains many more vitamins, anitibodies etc.. than formula milk so ill defo give it a go. 

sorry to hear you have had money and housing worries beccy, that must be stressful on top of expecting a baby, sorry i cant offer any advice but i have some friends who live in council houses ill ask them for some tips on getting to the front of the queue and let you know. the thought of moving house is a bit scary but dont worry - it will be fab having your own place whether it takes a few months or much longer - you and bubs will love it when you get there! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

The only thing people have told me about the housing forms is to lie on them.. by saying im homeless or going to be homeless but i cant say that really cause my dad would never kick me out specially pregnant but if i say that anyway and my dad writes a letter confirming it they could put me in a hostel :| .. and tbh i dont want to live on my own pregnant anything could happen to me or go wrong i was thinking if anything id get something when babys here cause thats the whole point cause theres not enough room where i live now. And aswell if i can get something then my OH will come over like everyday to make sure im ok and hell stop as much as hes aloud to, hed get rehoused with me but i think his family would like it or owt just cause hell be 17 when babys here so hes stil young if you get me.. 

I dont know everything seems to be getting worse at the minute i feel lowzy with it all my dad just seems to be getting worse with debt that my mum left him in and he cant pay for anything bills,morgage,food and now the washer has broke and he can afford a new one obviously so dont know what to even do i cant help him with anything cause any money i get has to be saved for bubs as in the essensial stuff and pay off pushchair. If i could i would go live with my mum but she lives in an appartment with my step dad and i have a room there but i can only stay 2 weeks as only 2 people can live there permently :wacko: its landlords rules or whatever. Feel so lost and down cause i cant help my dad and he tells me not to worry but im bound to arent i :cry: 

Thanks sazzle sorry to blab on aswell 
x


----------



## sazzle123

sorry to hear this mate, that sounds like a good plan waiting til the baby is born. i do really feel for you. try to keep positive and be strong for yourself and the baby, you will find a way to make it work, it might just take a bit of time but hang in there xxx


----------



## flowertot

third tri today :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yay :happydance:

remember to go on january garnets 3rd tri thread and say your colour bump hunny :)
xx


----------



## flowertot

Becyboo__x said:


> Yay :happydance:
> 
> remember to go on january garnets 3rd tri thread and say your colour bump hunny :)
> xx

oh yeah i forgot about that. i will go now x


----------



## Becyboo__x

:D i pop on it every now and again and i was looking at who i talked to or see in threads alot who didnt have there colour up and i reconised yours and didnt have one :)
x


----------



## Lullaby2010

I have a housefull at the moment. DSD's cousins stayed for a sleepover so I've been up since 5am with 4 kids running amock lol Loving it though!!


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone :wave:

Well we ordered our nursery furniture yesterday Eeeek. It wasn't the plan but we saw an offer we couldn't refuse at the babyshow and fell in love with a set. It's white! Always thought we would go for wood - but we both just fell in love and it was 'the one'. We were going to paint the walls white... do you think white walls and white furniture will be too sterile and cold? Was looking at Homebase today and there seems to be lots of different whites??? So I guess we could choose a warm one lol.

We were planning to clear out our spare room and put all OHs music equipment in storage - until we saw how much it costs!!! :dohh: Now we are thinking of just popping it in the loft (only it's not really our loft since the access is from the communal area and we aren't supposed to go up there - but I know our neighbour has a key and she has loads of stuff stored up there). Just can't really justify paying over £100 a month to store our stuff somewhere when there is space right above us for free!

Having our friends over on friday was great - we worked out it's been over 2 years since the last time we saw them! Everyone ate so much that we didn't even have pudding - so the whole stress over it was for nothing... might still try the icecream though :blush:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Margie- Glad you found your furniture! :D heehee and white is really nice im getting all white stuff but thats cause other stuff in house is creams and whites .. i love dark wood but it just would look silly in the room :( .. ill be onest it depends it might look too white but have you thought about stencils or patterns you could put on the wall? to make it look abit different then just white? just an idea or.. put some pictures up on the wall to make it look less plain white.

Glad the night went well :) i knew that would happen aswell everyone would eat lots of main course or something and not have space for pud! well you could still try it i guess cant let it go to waste :D! xx


----------



## Emma1980

Maybe you can start looking at a bit of colour now you have white furniture? i think white would be a lil too much to be honest!

i love dark wood too becy, though i think i'm going with the crowds and goin for the heksvik range in ikea, its just so nice and reasonably priced too!


----------



## Becyboo__x

:blush: thats funny cause me too.. lol its defo worth it in ikea iv just got to work out what i actually want now from there i know cot and changing table im lucky to already have a wardrobe and some draws that my sister gave me :D x


----------



## Margie

Sazzle - you are certainly one busy lady... what are you studying?

Becy - did you do your forms yet. I agree with you, I don't think that lying on them is a good idea. You might get yourself in a pickle and if they find out it could damage your credability.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Lullaby2010

I had a major nesting thing going on last night. Done my place from top to bottom and didn't go to bed till just after 7am lol Had 5 hrs sleep and got up and did some more!! Still up to my elbows in it now ha haha. Taking a break though then getting back to it.


----------



## Margie

:rofl: Lullaby - you sound like a woman possessed!

I discovered a new favourite thing on Friday... Window and Glass cleaner. I never knew you could use it on so many other things like tiles, taps etc. It's fab! And it was on special at the supermarket yesterday so I got another 2 bottles :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Margie said:


> Sazzle - you are certainly one busy lady... what are you studying?
> 
> Becy - did you do your forms yet. I agree with you, I don't think that lying on them is a good idea. You might get yourself in a pickle and if they find out it could damage your credability.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


Iv filled some of it in but now i dont know weather to put OH's name on 'who wants to be rehoused with you' cause tbh i dont know if he is going to want to or not :haha: .. i might just leave him off it but if i do that hell only be over all the time anyway.. but were not married,engaged or anything just boyfriend/girlfriend .. so i duno lool .. and no im not lieing on them might egt away with it but im not looking for trouble lool x


----------



## sazzle123

im studying for a chartered purchasing qualification margie, i got a degree in manufacturing nearly 10 years ago but im still earning shite money even tho ive been a manager for 5 years and my husbands on a low wage too. the baby coming has given me the kick up the arse i needed - so im studying for my CIPs now and on maternity leave. then i want to go back to work full-time at 6 months and i either want a pay rise or im moving on because we cant live on what we are earning at present. i realise im lucky to have a job in the middle of a recession but im just dissapointed because I know i could be doing so much better.

who knows maybe i'll love being at home with the baby so much that i wont want to go back! but that is my plan at the moment anyway.

i think the white will look cool margie, you could bring the colour in with the bedding, curtains etc... i think im going to go for a white / cream furniture, my walls are buttercream and the carpet is very light beige, so mine will be very light too, with little brown bear bedding. 

ive got my first antenatal class in one hour!!! cant wait. will let you know how it goes.

hope you are all well

margie you r welcome to come round here with your window cleaner ! my cats have left smudges all over them and they look at state!! cant wait to start maternity leave so i will have time for all these little jobs.

sounds like you had a lovely weekend lullaby with all the cousins over. i love being around kids at the moment, it reminds we what's to come! hope you are feeling well at the moment and not in too much pain 

xxx


----------



## Margie

Wow Sazzle! Good for you! Good luck with it all - are you doing it via correspondence? I tried that once before but didn't have the self discipline and flunked out lol. I also have a steadily growing list of jobs to do for when I go on maternity leave (esp now that I'm armed with my glass cleaner!). Let us know how the antenatal class goes - I start mine next week. Are you doing the NHS or NCT ones?

Becy have you spoken to your OH about moving in with you? Would you want him too? 

Have you had a rest yet Lullaby? Your house must be sparkling from top to bottom.

Hope you are all wrapped up nice and warm today
xm


----------



## Becyboo__x

ITS BLOODY FREEZING! :cold: :( !! lool got up and feelt like going back to bed!

And im not sure i wouldnt want to live on my own.. id get lonely i am now :haha: cause i live with my dad and he works mon-fri all day so im stuck with jeremy kyle and computer all day fun! .. but i dont think he would live with me just cause hes stil young and everything i wouldnt know how to bring it up to him cause hes not one them lads i can sit down and have a proper adult convosation with which dont sound good lool x


----------



## Lullaby2010

Physio put me on crutches today :( (and gave me a huge list of do's and don'ts

Also yesterday the consultant told me if I have even just ONE more seizure within the next 6 weeks he will insist on booking me in for a C-Section which is scaring hell out of me as I doubt I'll be able to go that long without another seizure at the moment. I was so looking forward to having a natural water birth. :cry:

Also my anemia is worse than ever and I have to have Iron injections and increase my Ferrous Sulphate dose.

On the up side: I'm going on holiday with H2B and DSD plus other family members from Monday until Friday. We're going to Butlins in Bogner Regis lol, I've never been before, so I'm looking forward to it :)

Also my mum took me to buy some stuff for Ruby yesterday. There's a load of photos on my facebook page at https://www.Facebook.com/TaniaJayeWard if you wanna looksie :D


----------



## sazzle123

hi lullaby, they've upped my iron dosage but im only on tablets so you must have it bad, as if u havent got enough to deal with already!
tried your link to facebook it not working and i cant find you on a search - ill pm you my name, maybe you could search for me instead and send a friend request ? 
butlins is fun, never been to the bognor regis one tho. x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sazzle! your bumpy colour needs putting up on janiary garents 3rd tri :D! i just saw yours hasnt been updated just letting you know :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/199518-official-january-garnets-3rd-tri-due-dates-bump-colours.html


----------



## flowertot

Evening ladies. 

sorry you are having a bit of a rough time Lullaby. sounds like a holiday is just what you need. i hope you have a great time. 

nothing to report from me just waiting for my midwife appointment. i'm starting to worry about the swine flu jab. i don't really want to have it but "what if" i got it bad and something happened to me and my daughter didn't have a mummy. its so hard to decide.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thanks ladies, unfortunately I did have a seizure this evening already, so it looks like I will be having a c-section after all! :cry:

Sazzle, I've sent you an add request x


----------



## Margie

Lullaby2010 said:


> Thanks ladies, unfortunately I did have a seizure this evening already, so it looks like I will be having a c-section after all! :cry:
> 
> Sazzle, I've sent you an add request x

Aww Lullaby so sorry to hear this :hugs: I'm sure the c-section will be fine - you might even get to choose Ruby's birthday. Sorry you won't get to give birth the way you wanted to though :hugs: A nice relaxing holiday is just what you need... time to relax and get your thoughts together. Hope you have a lovely time.

I'm also not sure about the swine flu vaccine flowertot - haven't been offered it yet. I have had flu vaccines at work - usually every second year. I've never really found they made much difference - although I haven't had proper flu for ages. What is everyone else doing?:shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im still unsure what to do theres like disadvantages and advantages of it im completely confuzzled what to even think to do orginally i wasnt going to have it but now i dont know x


----------



## sazzle123

thanks lullaby - ive updated my bump colour now, havent been on that thread for a long time but i will do now because its fun seeing who is due around the same time. its going to be an exciting few weeks end of dec / jan!!

the antenatal class was good yesterday, just learnt a bit about early signs of labour , nice to see a few other pregnant women, my bump was the smallest!! BOO. but i think most were due a couple of weeks before me x


----------



## Margie

Just had a look at your piccies on FB Lullaby... so cool! Your nursery is going to be awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thanks Margie :) We're going to get it all ready when we get back from our hol and I'll post up some more pics then xx


----------



## Margie

Bump pic at last... taken a couple of weeks ago :D

https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy43/nmforbes123/IMG_4836.jpg


----------



## sazzle123

bumps looking good margie!! ive got a photo too. how the hell do i put it on??!!! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I use photobucket to put mine up but im not sure how else to usually you can right click on your pic and go on properties and theres a URL and you put that into the insert image icon x


----------



## sazzle123

hi becyboo, well ive put one on the thumbnail and another one on my profile if anyone wants 2 look! that was fun. ive had a big growth spurt this weekend. hope u all had a good weekend! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I just had a peak on your profile your bump is coming on really good! i wish mine would grow youve got a really nice shape to your bump aswell :D! xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I just had a peak on your profile your bump is coming on really good! i wish mine would grow youve got a really nice shape to your bump aswell :D! xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Opps posted twice :dohh:


----------



## flowertot

lovely bump pics ladies. think we are all growing nicely :thumbup:

though id join in. this is my 28 week bump. sorry its a bit of a close up but i took it myself :haha:

my midwife told me my bump is measuring exactly 28 cm too which is great.
 



Attached Files:







Photo1084.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Margie

Oooh - nice bumps everyone :D


----------



## Margie

How is everyone doing? I feel like I'm really starting to slow down now... I'm heavy and slow and can't seem to even get comfortable :hissy: All the girls at work have started to imitate my waaddle :rofl:

The CTS in my right hand is also making me very clumsy as I now have no feeling in it apart from my pinky (very useful!)...and an achey wrist. Not sure if I'll make it all the way to Christmas working :cry:

Sorry - but needed a little moan. Feeling very sorry for myself at the moment.


----------



## sazzle123

Hi Margie, im not too bad, i have some days when i really struggle to get comfy - i find it helps to move around a lot and to sit upright on a hard backed chair rather than the sofa. x


----------



## flowertot

you girls are over the 30 week mark now :happydance: hope the next 10 weeks fly by.


----------



## Becyboo__x

My recent bumpy piccy thought id share aswell :)

https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC04983.jpg


----------



## Margie

Nice bump Becy :D


----------



## flowertot

lovely bump becy xx


----------



## Margie

We had our first antenatal class last night - and it was a really cool group of people :happydance: We didn't really learn much, more just chatted... ooh and there was tea and cake :D :rofl: 

I'm going to put in my official application for maternity leave later today - going to see the lady in payroll to find out how long I can afford to take off. Really hoping I'll be able to take 9 months (fingers crossed).

Hope you are all well
xm


----------



## sazzle123

i had my second antenatal class on tuesday margie, it was very good. mine are mostly learning and not much chatting, shame because i really want to get to know some other mums to be, but there are 3 more sessions to go so there is time yet. the midwife who takes them is great, really lovely and funny, but we have a diff lady for the next 3 weeks. 

well ive got a fancy dress party to go to 2moro, i have my 'bumpkin' costume ready!! i made it out of a baby pumpkin costume which I cut up and put ribbons on to tie round my bump, it looks very silly but funny!! ill take some pics to show you all.

anyone else got any plans for the weekend? x


----------



## sazzle123

oh and we had tea and biscits too margie!! a morning off work with and tea and biscuits - happy days !! xx


----------



## Margie

Sazzle - please post some pics of your costume, it sounds fab! :D

We are going out for dinner tomorrow night for our anniversary :happydance:
Then on Sunday our friends are coming over to help us get stuff into the loft.

Had another crying episode at work today - payroll are being really difficult and I have to work out my own tax/NI deductions... it's so complicated and I got totally overwhelmed and burst into tears. The way our building is designed there is no easy escape - so everyone got to see :shy: Now that it's off my chest I feel fine - bloody hormones!!!

Anyway - looking forward to a nice chilled weekend!

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Glad you had a good cry margie its best to just let it all out sometimes :) i found i get really upset easy over anything i feel silly about it :( .. Im not doing anything council in the morning to sort some stuff out then got to go pay some more off my pushchair then take some clothes back to Jd nothing exciting :haha: xx


----------



## sazzle123

if its any consolation i think my preg hormones have gone completely haywire again this week - i've been getting frustrated, irritable and generally peed off in all directions at work and at home. they do say that the hormones can go a bit haywire again in the last couple of months... but it sounds like your payroll people are being a bit unhelpful too.. i bet most of yor workmates will sympathise with you and if they dont then they are not worth worrying about. big hugs to you


----------



## sazzle123

what sort of pushchair have you got beccy? ive seen one i like on the market - its second hand but you wouldnt know - its in mint condition. its a silver cross travel system. gonna try to get hubby to come and have a look 2moro


----------



## sazzle123

how many years annivesary is it margie?


----------



## Becyboo__x

sazzle123 said:


> what sort of pushchair have you got beccy? ive seen one i like on the market - its second hand but you wouldnt know - its in mint condition. its a silver cross travel system. gonna try to get hubby to come and have a look 2moro


Icandy cherry :]
i wish i didnt rush into getting one if im honest i love the 1 iv got but i wish i looked for a cheaper one i was going to get a graco one but i couldnt find one i really liked lool .. If its in good condition then go for it :D nothing wrong with second hand stuff if there decent :D x


----------



## Margie

Hey Guys, it's 9 years since I met my OH! This time of year always makes me think of when we first got together... we were huge clubbers and used to go out Friday night, Saturday night, Sunday night and Monday morning :rofl: My body definitely wouldn't be able to handle that now!

I got a second hand pram too and am really happy with it! It's an iCandy Cherry. 

Have anice chilled one Becy - do you have your pram yet? Post a pic!


----------



## Margie

lol - Becy just seen you have the same pram as me! What colour did you get?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv got berry blue i was opting to go for the fudge as its neutral but iv stuck to the blue one now i didnt even bother trying to see if i could find a second hand one :growlmad: wish i did now tbh .. what colour have you got margie? and ill try chill at the weekend havent actually got much to do next week is a busy one for me though x


----------



## Margie

Oh cool - I love the blue one. We've got red... wouldn't have been my first choice but it's really grown on me.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I was thinking i shouldnt of got blue cause i know im having a boy and everything and if i put him in blue hell get lost in it :haha: and i worried that if in the end scan was wrong and its a girl! what am i going to do but i think if it came to that im sure the shop person would exchange it for me as im not getting the actual pushchair till january cause there keeping it for me til iv fully paid :) did you get the black and red one? havent seen just a red one post a pic if you can :)! x


----------



## Margie

Yeah - it's black and red. I think the blue is cool for a boy or a girl... it's the colour I would have gone for if I had a choice. It's so nice and bright :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think if i was having a girl i would of gone for the purple one i like that but my family all was like Nooo but i wouldnt get that for a boy tbh.. i only got to see the cream one and blue one in the shop properley but top 3 was them 2 and the black and red :) i bet they will make more soon aswell in even nicer colours! the icandy apple have such nicer colours aswell :( but that 1 was too heavy for me x


----------



## Margie

We went for the cherry coz it's nice and light... we live on the first floor!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yep i went for it for the same reason i didnt know about the cherry at first only apple and i couldnt hardly lift it in the shop and then i saw the cherry and was well pleased :)! x


----------



## flowertot

hey girls, you were very chatty last night! 

I've got the same pram as Sazzle- Silvercross 3d travel syetem. i bought it new 2 years ago when i had dd. it needs a good clean before pudding arrives but apart from that its in good condition. 

getting the pram is one of the most exciting things isn't it? well because i already have mine i'm just going to focus on making the nursery look amazing.

hope you all have a great halloween night. i'm taking dd to my mum's house to drees up with her cousins. shes sooo excited bless her.


----------



## Margie

Hey flowertot - we saw loads of little kids all dressed up for halloween this evening and thought that will be us in a few years :D

Hope you and your dd had a lovely time - I love the little outfits, what did she dress up as?

Bought paint for the nursery today - it's called pale citrus and is a light yellow colour, can't wait until it's all done. Moving stuff into the loft tomorrow to clear out the room... baby steps, but we'll get there eventually!

Hope your all having a good weekend!

How did your costume turn out sazzle?


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hi all, Hope you are all okay, I went on the Butlins holiday with my family, ended up on a mobility scooter cos of the dsp which was making it too hard to walk on the crutches, hardly joined in anything cos of the amount of pain I was in, ended up having a few seizures halfway through the hol which made everything 10 times worse. Also had swollen feet and legs all through the holiday which I got checked out as soon as I got home, only to get sent straight to hospital with pre-eclampsia, then during monitoring found out I might also have gestational diabetese and am now waiting for a glucose test!! What a week!!! :( Can't wait till Ruby's born so I can start to feel HUMAN again!!


----------



## sazzle123

hi everyone, hope you are all well. 

lots of posts ive scanned them very quickly - i havent bought the silver-cross one yet flowertot - have to get hubby to come and look at it, bt its really nice. are you pleased with yours? i do a lot of walking and shopping so it really needs to be easy to be light and easy to maneouvre.

beccy - my midwife told us on tuesday that she has only ever known one case of wrong sex being given in or county and she's been a midwife for over 20 years so dont worry too much about them getting it wrong and i bet they would swop it for you anyway.

ill have to look up these i-candy prams i havent heard of them before. ive seena a nice graco one in babies r us, its a special zebra one that comes with a cool zebra foot muff and mobiles included! its also a nice khaki colour..

so sorry to hear you have been suffering lullaby, only another 10 weeks to go now, hang in there x

the pumpkin costume was a success! i did look a plonker but thankfully we werent the only ones on fancy dress - in fact most people were in costume. we had a really good night, im getting a bit big and tired for parties now tho so im looking forward to a few quiet weekends in!!!

if anyone would like to see some photos just pm me and ill send you back my facebook details. x


----------



## sazzle123

oo oo oo , im on the second to last 'flower' on my ticker!! exciting ! xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thanks sazzle :) i told my midwife i was abit worried and she was like they will be right cause theyve put down on my pregnancy notes that there positive it is and sonographer told me defo a boy and was in shock how clear she could see things lol! so hopefully itll all go how i think lol and i think they would change it tbh if i told them what happened etc :] ..but the shop people are abit snobby well the older staff are so she might be mean lol! .. the icandy pushchairs are quite expensive ill just say that i didnt want the whole bundle as it would have been over 500 quid so i just got the pushchair,carrycot and footmuff that was just over 300 for that .. i wanted a graco one as you got the car seat with it and loads stuff and there reasonable price! but i had to go for a more expensive 1 lol! x


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,

Lullaby - so sorry to hear you are having a hard time :hugs: We're on the home stretch now - soon you will have little Ruby in your arms and your body can get back to normal :flower:

Well the second room is now clear - and the rest of the house looks like a bomb has hit it lol. But nursery will be painted (yellow) by the end of the week... so looking forward to it :D

Sazzle, I'm also feeling really big and tired all of a sudden. I have to pick up my bump when I sit back or lie down :rofl: Got told today that my face has filled out :shrug: I think it was meant to be a compliment. 

My sister is in London tomorrow - so looking forward to catching up with her and hearing all the news from home (she is bringing all the stuff with her that I couldn't fit in my suitcase hee hee). 

Hope you are all well and warm
xm


----------



## flowertot

Hi Girls,

Sazzle - Woo hoo for reaching the 2nd to last flower. when it moves again it will be almost time for the main event!! 

Becy - i'm sure it will turn out you are having a boy. its normal to have doubts. i do sometimes but if they saw his "bits" i'm sure they wont be wrong. 

Margie - hope you had a lovely time with your sister. 

well girls i'm on a list writing mission tonight. 

List 1 - Jobs to do around the house. 

List 2 - Christmas shopping

List 3 - things to buy for the baby and hospital bag etc.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Wel i wont know till i give birth for definate! but hopefully hell be a boy as iv got everything for boy etc lol i wouldnt be bothered if popped out a girl but would be a massive shock! .. and i keep saying im going to make list for baby stuff i still need and hospital bag but keep putting it off lol but going monday out to get all hospital bits i think to get it out the way 

And margie hope you have a good time catching up with your sister :) 

my 28 week midwife appointments tomorrow looking forward to getting measured again but not to the blood tests :cry: hope it dont rain aswell as iv got to walk up to the doctors! :haha:


----------



## Margie

Good luck at the midwife Becy... the bloods aren't too bad, I think the best thing is not too look though!

Flowertot - I also have loads of lists... I need a list to keep track of my lists :rofl:

It was great catching up with my sister last night... have all the bits I bought in SA now. we went to the pub and I ate way way too much... I just can't fit much in at the moment. Also got sent loads of Christmas pressies from family, which made me feel quite guilty coz we aren't sending them anything this year. I did tell them that but they sent loads of stuff anyway :shrug:

Hope you're all having a good week!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thanks margie went fine i dont mind blood tests i dont usually look she couldnt get blood out me hardly this time though and she like had to wriggle it a bit made me feel sick :( and hes measuring 28cm so iv grown 3cm from last time which on the chart says its all going well :D

Aww how thoughtful of them :) least you told them and they know you wasnt etc but thats really nice of them still getting you stuff :)! x


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies. 

becy - glad your appointment went well. you are measuring exactly as you should be. my MW told me that they allow 2cms under or over but your's is just right. mine was exactly 28cms at my 28 weeks appointment too. 

Margie - aww how nice of your family to sents you lots of pressies. 

hope everybody is having a nice time tonight. anybody been to a bonfire or fireworks event? 

we are having a mini bonfire tomorrow night to burn some old units and other junk. we were going to have it tonight but it won't stop raining :hissy: 

i'm so uncomfortable at the moment. the amount of braxton hicks i'm having is just silly! i'm getting them on and off all day now and even just mopping the floor sets them off. on the plus side though i guess it all helps towards the real thing. i still think LO will be here early. i just hope he's not too early. as long as i get past 36 weeks i will be happy.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im just glad im in the middle of the lines on the chart where im ment to be :) didnt think id of grown cause i dint feel as i had or look it lol! but spose it is only 3cm :haha: 

Im going to my anties for bonfire party saturday :) (barbeque fireworks and a big bonfire) lets hope it doesnt rain! did really bad last year and we couldnt let many fireworks off :( .. its not raining where i am at the min but it says on the weather light showers if anything on sat..

Sorry to hear your feeling uncomfy flowertot! take it easy :) i cleaned all the kitchen down top to down today and hoovered everywhere did the washing loads stuff and i was exhausted but saying that after a bath i cant blow dry my hair and do it proper without feeling out of breath :wacko: dont know why though xx


----------



## sazzle123

hi girls, sorry i havent been in touch ive had a nasty cold and havent had the energy to do anything. been at my nieces christening all day 2day and feeling double crap now, aching all over and have lost my voice! it was a very nice day anyway great to see so many people i havent seen for a while. and i was surrounded by kids and pregnant women which is always good!

going to finish watching x factor then have a really early night. speak soon x


----------



## Becyboo__x

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
hope you feel better sazzle! 

Im starting to get something aswell been to my anties bonfire party tonight wish i didnt all the smoke and everything just made me feel all dirty and my chest hurts :( and im all irrated :( ! xx


----------



## flowertot

hi girls.

hpe you feel better soon sazzle.

becy - is that your most recent bump pic in your avatar? 

i went for a 4d scan today. here are a couple of the pics..
 



Attached Files:







MICHELLE BOUZAGLO_12.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4









MICHELLE BOUZAGLO_11.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4









MICHELLE BOUZAGLO_2.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah flowertot it is its from yesterday 29 weeks :) dont feel as if im growing but my midwife says i am lol! 

Aww look at them pics! there amazing hun xx


----------



## flowertot

i think your bump looks perfect for 29 weeks. its not tiny and its not huge.


----------



## sazzle123

hi guys, your bump defo looks bigger to me beccy! i know what mean about smoke , my husband lit the fire on fri night and the smoke was seeping ot of the front and filling the lounge! now ive got a bad chest, a nasty cough and have lost my voice, i defo think the smoke had something to do with it!

on the other hand my cold is a lot better, went to bed at 10 but ive been up since 5 today. lookin forward 2 spending a nice day at home.

those 4d pics are amazing flowertot!! my sister had that done and her baby was born in may, she looks just like she did on the 4d pics, you can really see the facial features!! how exciting! x


----------



## Margie

Hi Girls,

Hope you are feeling better Sazzle and Becy :hugs:

Flowertot, those pics are amazing! It must have been so exciting!

We went up to Suffolk for the weekend to my friends Mum and Dads... we had a massive bonfire (my first one!), fireworks and a bbq. It was really cool and relaxing - I feel like I've been on a mini-holiday :D Really stiff hips today though, hopefully just from sitting in the car for too long.

Chat soon
xm


----------



## Lullaby2010

Flowertot those pics are AMAZING!!! 

Sazzle and Becy I hope you both feel much better soon!! :hugs:

Margie, glad you had such a great time at your first bonfire! :)


Sorry it's been a while since updating you all again. I've had so much conflicting advice etc that I wanted to make sure everything was truly correct before putting it on here.

1, My dsp is now so bad that I'm in a wheelchair all the time now. The physiotherapist says there is nothing she can do about it and that she's sorry it took so long for me to get an appointment. (9wks to get an assessment and was another 2wks before a proper apt by which time it was much too late).

2, The Glucose Tolerance Test which I was told had come back clear, actually came back with a very definite Gestational Diabetes result. Upon being informed of this I was told I would be going straight onto insulin injections, only to then find out the next day that I have a chance to control it by diet alone to start off with, so I am now using an accu-chek system to check blood sugar levels 4 times a day. Already I have worked out that my levels remain raised when I eat bread, so I have substituted that for jacob's crackers instead :) Today I even managed to keep my sugar levels well within their target range, so I'm quite confident that I can keep this going well.

3, The pre-eclampsia turned out to be an infection which has now gone. The protein is no longer showing up in my samples, my blood pressure has come back down to normal, and the swelling in my feet ankles and calves has also finally disappeared! :happydance: 

4, I've had my iron tablets increased, so my Anemia should be under control again shortly.

5, All the headaches have turned out to be from the stress of being passed from pillar to post and being given so much information that didn't match up. Since coming under the direct care of ONE obstetrician and a diabetics team, I feel much better and have had no more headaches!! :D I can't tell you the relief I feel!!

6, I get to see Ruby on scan again this friday coming! :happydance: my new Ob wants me to go for a growth scan as fundal height jumped by just over 3cm in one week!! Hope they let me have some pics!! ;)

7, Last but not least I am seeing my neuro on the 16th to get my meds reviewed and altered to get my epilepsy back under control.

OH has been so wonderful, don't know what I'd do without him!! He's a star!! :D

Well, there's my update, wow it's a bit of an essay!! lol


----------



## Margie

Lullaby WOW - that sure is an information overload. I can't even begin to imagine how scary it must of been with everyone telling you different things :hugs:

So happy to hear it is getting sorted and that you will get to see the same people that know you and your history. It is such a bummer about the wheelchair though. 

Getting rid of your headaches must be such a relief! I had one last night (it's rare for me) and I did not cope well at all... I was extremely sorry for myself!

Hope the scan goes well and you get some pics of Ruby - it'll be nice having something to look forward to this week :D


----------



## Lullaby2010

Margie said:


> Lullaby WOW - that sure is an information overload. I can't even begin to imagine how scary it must of been with everyone telling you different things :hugs:
> 
> So happy to hear it is getting sorted and that you will get to see the same people that know you and your history. It is such a bummer about the wheelchair though.
> 
> Getting rid of your headaches must be such a relief! I had one last night (it's rare for me) and I did not cope well at all... I was extremely sorry for myself!
> 
> Hope the scan goes well and you get some pics of Ruby - it'll be nice having something to look forward to this week :D

Thanks Margie,

It really was scary, especially as I'm a bit of a born worrier as it is! lol.

Tbh, the wheelchair isn't really bothering me that much now as I'm getting used to it. I've been in one a few times before.... when I was 10 I had a problem with the lower half of my spine and was in one for months while relearning how to walk. Then when I developed epilepsy, it started off so bad I couldn't go anywhere without a chair due to having 60 or so seizures a day. I was having them all over the place in carparks, crossing the road, in shops, etc. So it was easier for whoever was with me at the time to have me in the chair so they didn't have to worry about me getting hurt or have to wait around for me to wake up groggy and disorientated etc. before being able to get back to the car.... And Grae's being great, he understood how left out I felt on holiday due to not being able to do anything, so he's making a real effort to keep me included in everything by bringing friends and family round instead of going out with them, and wheeling me down the shops to have a look around and choose what I want to buy etc. We're also having cosy times on our own watching films, listening to music (he even dances with me in the chair lmao), and doing the cooking together :D

Sorry to hear you had trouble coping with your headache. I'm right there with you on that one. I hate headaches!! Mine tend to affect my eyesight a bit too as they usually crop up behind and around my eyes, as well as right at the back of my head! I get dizzy and everything! Bloody HATE them!

I hope I get pics of Ruby too, hopefully she'll behave herself this time and we might get a clear pic instead of one that's fuzzy and double-lined from all her bouncing around!! :D



Hmmmm, I seem to be in an essay writing setting at the moment lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

I was going to say the same as margie you have lots of news to tell us :)!

Im glad most things have got better for you hunny :)! sorry to hear about having to be in a wheelchair all the time! must be hard and everything :hugs: Bet you cant wait to see your little girl again! :D hope that all goes well for you :)

Iv been the same with the headaches hate them just end up going back to bed to see if itll pass and now iv been told i need iron tablets today so starting them from today hopefully they wont give me any side effects! And iv been hospital today about my skin (eczema and acne problems on my body) and iv been told i need to have sessions under ultra violet lights but i cant til iv had bubs and iv got about 6 million more creams! and now bandages with zinc in see what happens witht that hopefully itll help me feel more normal again. Other then that iv been shopping for some heels for my mums wedding saturday was a nightmare i hate heels cant walk in them :haha: but found some nice ones from debenhams :D and ended up getting all the little bits for hospital bag 

hope everyone is doing well and there bumps! xxx


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thanks Becy, sorry to hear you're having problems too hon x I hope the creams and zinc bandages start to help really soon!! :hugs: Hope you have a great time at your mum's wedding!! :D 

What are the ultra violet lights for? xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

They smell horrible lol! putting them on tonight gota sleep in them keep them on 12hours at least :( but if they help ill be overmoon but my creams have made the itching stop finally and it looks alot better so im happier .. the ultra violet lights ment to help eczema i dont know anything about them the dermotologist just told me well try it after iv had baby im willing to try anything if its going to make it better :) xx


----------



## Lullaby2010

Aw bless ya. Glad the itching has stopped. And I hope it all works for you!! :D


----------



## sazzle123

hi guys , sorry u have been suffering! i was so chuffed that i got through most of the preg feeling fit and healthy but ive felt so crappy this week, really sympathise with you all, its a lot harder being preg when you feel ill or are in pain!!

ive posted a pumpkin pic on my baby and bump profile for you margie!

had another antenatal class 2day - it was all about feeding. its made me think again that i dont think breast feeding will be for me but i am defo intending to try it , because u never know til you try! last one next week - so i must be getting close now! ive got my exam next wed, cant wait to get it over with so i can concentrate on the nursery again! still have to buy all the essentials - buggy, moses basket etc.....!! x


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone, sorry to hear you are all not feeling too good. I think Sazzle is right - every little ache and pain feels amplified about a million times now that I'm pregnant. Starting to feel quite slow and heavy now.

Becy - glad the creams are helping, it must be such a relief from the itching. And have a wonderful time at the wedding :D 

Good luck with your exam Sazzle! :thumbup:

Only a couple more days til your scan Lullaby :D

Had the day off work yesterday as the nursery furniture was delivered. Spent most of the day pottering about the house and it was great! Furniture came around 3 and it looks cool, so happy we went for yellow walls in the end. The room is a bit squished as we still have a bed in there for when my mom comes over - but that will go in Feb. I loved hanging the little clothes up and sticking stuff in drawers. Our house is finally becoming livable again :happydance:


----------



## Lullaby2010

I'm starting to get to grips with my new eating plan now and am actually starting to get my sugar levels under control, so I'm hoping there will be no insulin injections for me!! :)

Also I had a major seizure a couple nights back, one of my worst ones to date, so my epileptologist got straight on the case yesterday morning and upgraded my meds to get the epilepsy back under control. I won't go into details about the seizure cos it was horrendous, but my OH is amazing. If he hadn't been here he's convinced I would have died. Tbh, since finding out exactly what happened, I think I would have done too which is a bit scary :cry: at least they're sorting it out though. Started new meds last night.

Feeling GREAT today!! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh dear :(! not good at all glad your OH was there to support you and get you through it all :hugs: and im glad your feeling better now and on new meds :D! 

xx


----------



## flowertot

you have been having such a rough time Lullaby i can't imagine what its been like for you. sounds like your OH is amazing and i know it must be hard for both of you :hugs: so glad your meds have been sorted and that controlling your diet seems to be doing the trick too. 

Sazzle - hope you are feeling better and glad you are enjoying the antenatal classes. i've not been offered any this time so i'm guessing you only get them with your first. i would have been nice though because i know all the guidlines have changed since i had DD. i only know this from my best friend who has just has a baby. think i will be asking her advice on a few things but mostly i will just do whatever i did last time! 

Margie - glad you enjoyed your day off and that things are starting to come together for you.

Becy - hope you are doing ok. how are you getting on with the bandages and stuff? 

not much to update for me. LO is wriggling loads but i've got backache today. i'm having a party at my house on sat night and have lots to organise but don't know where to start!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sounds fun flowertot hope you enjoy the party at yours and get it all sorted before :)! Iv got my mums wedding saturday all day and night looking forward to it but i think ill be nackered by end of night :haha: and im starting to get flu or something got headaches to start and now sore throat i just dont want to get swine flu :cry: sounds daft but they say as winter comes its going to get worse but im ment to be having the jab 24th even though im unsure still.. but now im thinking iv got another 10 weeks to go if i had like 4 weeks i wouldnt have the jab but :shrug:.. 

Same with my LO he stopped moving all through 1day and then at night he was doing flips :haha: was relieved! but hes constantly moving again now which i like but it makes me feel sick sometimes lol!

And well iv only wore them once up to yet ment to be putting them on again tonight but they smell awful and there very messy so i have to wear long jarmas so it dont go on my bedding and everything! but my legs dont itch anymore other then that i cant tell a difference in how they look :( with all the dots and scabs there which look horrible but spose take 1 step at a time and it should all settle and go fingers crossed! :)
xx


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,

Becy and Flowertot hope you both have a brilliant day tomorrow :D

Lullaby - hope your new meds get everything sorted. Did you have your scan today? Hope it went well.

Hope the studying is going okay Sazzle... not long to go now.

Well I finally gave in and bought a new bra today. The fitting lady nearly fell over when she saw I was still wearing underwired bras :rofl: Anyway - I now have a super strechy amazing new bra... it is so comfy :D And it's a nursing bra too and should still fit when I hopefully loose some inches after giving birth. Super :D :D :D :D :D

My friends are throwing a baby shower for me on Sunday. I don't really know what's happening just that I need to be ready by 12. Really excited.

Hope you all have a brilliant weekend :wave:


----------



## Lullaby2010

Well, didn't take the new meds after all as upon reading the insert pack I found out they are NOT to be used in pregnancy! Can cause Ruby probs at birth including floppiness, low temperature, withdrawal symptoms (which include seizures), and problems with breathing and feeding!! Also, cannot be used while breastfeeding! I sent epileptologist another email explaining that I'm not prepared to take those risks and to sort out a different med.... so still not sorted out and have had another 2 seizures since then, which thankfully were not as severe as the previous one. Just waiting to hear back again, but will be seeing neuro on monday anyway, so hopefully will get it sorted out then at the latest.

Saw Ruby on the scan today :D Didn't get any pics cos she kept waving her hand in front of her face, but we did get a glimpse of her chubby cheeks every now and then! lol And she was sucking her thumb as well. Her little feet kept flexing and pointing like a ballerina lol. She is in breech position with her head tucked up just inside left side of my ribs, her bum is nestled into left side of my pelvis, and her feet are up against my cervix! Little minx, no wonder when she kicks in the middle it feels like I'm being kicked in the bum! ha haha. She weighs 4lbs 12oz at the moment!! And is measuring almost 34wks!! She's gonna be a chubba lol.

I got put on insulin after all as well :( but at least it's only till she's born :)


----------



## Lullaby2010

Margie, we were writing at the same time lol. Good luck for Sunday hon xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thanks Margie  hopefully i wont feel too exhaused 

Hope you enjoy sunday! i want a baby shower haha but no one will do one for me and i feel silly doing one for my self lol i feel cheeky family buying me things or friends lmao dont know why im just one of them people like.. 'Oh you dont have to' 

I seriously just give up with bras there going to go in the fire before long lol! i always take my underwiring out if i get them bras cause they irrate me but whenever i buy a bigger bra it stil either doesnt fit me or somethings bloody wrong  lol! i just get frustrated tbh. 

Lullaby- Tut why did anyone give you new meds that werent aloud with pregnancy lol! bit silly obviously they know your pregnant but glad your getting better and hope it all gets sorted for you. Awww bless bet you loved every min of seeing your little girl! i dont even know how much mine weighs  never have always wanted to though! 34 weeks aswell gosh id be getting scared just for the fact being 34 weeks even closer to her being here lol aslong as shes all good and healthy its all that matters !

Hope everyone else is doing ok too not heard from people in abit but maybe thats because im on this everyday i have no life  xx*


----------



## Margie

Lulllaby, luckily you checked the meds - hope they can get it sorted once and for all next week. Aww your scan sounds lovely :thumbup: Still plenty of time for Ruby to flip over. Being kicked in the cervix doesn't sounds cool though. I'm feeling lots of pressure down-under at the moment and have developed a serious waddle because it's really uncomfortable to walk straight lol.

Becy - go to bed! Big day for you tomorrow. Hope you have a brilliant time and last in your heels. I love weddings - I always get really emotional :cry:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Omg dont even talk to me about heels! i wasnt even going to get any as i couldnt walk in big ones before i was pregnant never mind now! lol but my mum ended up buying me some this week i like them and everything and they have a small heel so should be fine but theyll prob come off within couple hours  I was going to go bed ages ago but i couldnt be bothered im too much of a BnB addict  xx*


----------



## flowertot

Hope the wedding went well Becy and your feel survived the day. 

is anybody else just wishing the days away now??


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Went okay was abit boring tbh lol! but it wasnt a massive wedding just at a registry office and then a meal at a pub after etc in a private room .. my hormones ened up getting the better of me and i ended up crying over nothing lol but my sister was pissing me off cause i didnt want a starter as i didnt like any of the choices and she keept going on about it and it just made me get annoyed and i cried lol  was a long day though was really tired when i got in but other then that was a good day  shes gone to lanzerote for 2 weeks now lucky women! im jealious 

And yea flowertot im counting down the weeks now but it all seems ages away and dragging can see me being overdue too so ill be even more unpatient lol xx*


----------



## flowertot

very quiet on here the last few days. 

how is everyone?? 

all is ok here. i've got a MW appointment tomorrow. think i may have a urine infection though because i keep getting shooting pains down there and feel like i need to pee every 5 mins but nothing comes out when i go. will mention it to the MW. i've also been getting a racing heart even when i'm not doing anything. could be to do with increased bloodflow but will mention that too. i'm excited to see how much my bump has grown.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Everywhere seems to have gone quiet everyone must be busybees! :] 

Everythings fine with me like usual nothing going on really .. only going for my swine flu jab tuesday then MW wednesday .. then next thing is my 4D scan 4th december and xmas shopping to get it done with lol thats day after my 18th birthday so nice present as i cant do much for my 18th lol .. cant wait for my scan to come though !

I always cant wait for my appointments cause i get measured  i never see that iv grown but she always does lol .. i always think iv got a water infection or something cause i need to go loo all time but nothing hardly comes out  but i havent got a clue i think if anything was wrong my MW would tell me cause she does my urine samples every time i go.. and lately iv been having panic attacks and i dont know why and then i cant breathe properly and have to sit down for ages and sip water  really scares me.

Hope you havent got urine infection  if so lets hope it gets cleared up! 

xx*


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,

What a hectic week! Had a brilliant time on Sunday - friends brought over a load of plain white babygrows and paints and pens and everyone decorated them (check out some of the creations below). It was really fun to spend some time with the girls - and I felt so spoilt. We got given loads of bits and pieces for the baby and I also got a really lovely scrapbook that everyone wrote in and that had messages in from all my family at home :cloud9:... it's my new most prized possession.

Glad the wedding went okay Becy - sorry you shed a few tears, but we have hormones to blame for that.

How was your party flowertot? Hope the midwife goes well tomorrow.

https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy43/nmforbes123/th_Shower4.jpghttps://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy43/nmforbes123/th_Shower3.jpghttps://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy43/nmforbes123/th_Shower2.jpghttps://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy43/nmforbes123/th_Shower1.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wow you have been busy margie!  just looked through the pics and it looks like you all had fun doing them i wouldnt dare let anyone of my friends do it they would just make a huge mess of them lol but i spose thats the fun of it!  Glad you enjoyed everything 

And i think i just got abit too worked up about nothing at the wedding feel silly now i think back to it lool! xx*


----------



## Margie

Hi Girls :wave:

What's everyone up to this weekend. I have no plans and it feels great :D

Might get car seat. I was going to order online but with the delivery disaster I've had with the carrycot might just go to John Lewis instead.

Have a physio appointment on Monday for my hands YAY!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im not doing anything at all nothing to do unfortunatly  really wanted to get my car seat sorted but its sold out in all the shops iv tried! so iv got to order it online i think even though i wanted to get it in store so i could look at it proper first  and my surestart hasnt even gone in yet which im fuming with cause i need that money quite badly now for LO's stuff left to get and some xmas shopping im basically living off income support which is murder!

Im getting really bored of doing nothing now iv got midwife and swine flu jab next week and gavin and stacey is back on thursday so thats it for that week  then week after tis my 18th and my 4d scan and shopping so rather busy for once!  hopefully after all that itll feel so much closer for bubs coming! 

Hope monday goes well for you  xx*​


----------



## flowertot

hi girlies, hope you've all had a nice weekend. 

i'm feeling a bit rough today. got a chesty cough, headache and runny nose. temp is under 38c though so think its just a regular cold. will b e keeping an eye on it anyway. 

i'm starting to worry a little now i'm coming to the last few weeks of the pregnancy. when i had DD most of the pregnancy was fine up until 33 weeks when i collapsed at work and had a nice ride in an ambulance to the hospital. then at 34 weeks had very strong contractions and had to stay in hospital and have steroid injections, then at 36 weeks was back in hospital for bad palpatations and being unable to breathe!! despite all of that i still went 3 days over my due date in the end. 

i just hope its not like that this time because DH works so much and i have dd with me.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv been feeling really poorly last week or so.. but same really my tempreture is 36c so im okay aslong as its not 38+ think iv just got a cold tbh but its making me feel rundown!
Hope you feel better soon 

And gosh! i hope you dont get all that with this one hopefully itll go nice and smoothly for you fingers crossed  i feel though times dragging but i think its mainly cause im stuck at home on my own mon-fri all day till my dad comes back from work at 5  nothing to do but watch tele or come on pc lol xx*


----------



## flowertot

oh hun you should make sure you get out a little bit even if its just for a little walk. 

well ladies the bump is getting huge now. heres my 32 week bump
 



Attached Files:







Photo1137.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Nice bump ! 
you have grown alot from your avator 

Im ment to be going for swine flu vaccine tomorrow morning walking up to doctors but i dont know if to still go im not 100% on what to do  have you had it?
xx*


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,

Becy and Flowertot, sorry to hear you're feeling poorly. Hope you feel better soon. Flowertot try not to worry (I know that's easy for me to say) but I'm sure all will be fine in your last few weeks.

Saw the physio about my hands this morning and got some wrist splints and excercises to do. She said it shouldn't get any worse and I really hope she's right!

The carrycot for our pram arrived today. I was going to be a bit naughty and double it up as a moses basket too - but now that it has arrived I'm not sure it's going to be suitable for LO to sleep in. It's quite narrow and is made of really thick waterproof material so might be a bit of an overheating / suffocation risk. Are you all using moses baskets or cribs for the first few months?

Cool bump pic flowertot - I took a new one last night and will stick it up soon.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im using moses basket as iv already brought one and a stand.. and then when he out grows it hell move into a bigger cot :] i was going to use my carrycot that comes with my pram for a moses basket cause it fits onto the stand etc but iv opted it dont look safe  

Glad you got something for your hands and have excercises to do hopefully it will help you and not make it worse! xx *


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hi all, sorry I haven't been on much. Seizures are still out of control. Having 2-3 a day at the moment! Still trying to get on with everything though. GD is getting worse too. Going to see obstetrician on friday and hopfully get c-section booked. Have had my meds increased to get epilepsy under control but it's not working yet.

Love the bump pic Flowertot x

Here's my bump pic from today 32w 2d (Ruby is measuring around 36wks). Please excuse stretchmarks and humungous boobage. I've gone up to a 36J !!!
 



Attached Files:







031.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Margie

Hey Lullaby, Sorry to hear you are still having trouble with your seizures - hopefully the new meds will take effect soon. It will probably be a load off your mind having your date booked, and will be something to really look forward too. Let us know how it goes on Friday :hugs: Your bump is beautifully round :thumbup:

Becy I think I have the same pram cot thingy as you (Cherry)... and I think you are right, it doesn't look too safe. Think we'll go for a moses basket too.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lullaby2010 said:


> Hi all, sorry I haven't been on much. Seizures are still out of control. Having 2-3 a day at the moment! Still trying to get on with everything though. GD is getting worse too. Going to see obstetrician on friday and hopfully get c-section booked. Have had my meds increased to get epilepsy under control but it's not working yet.
> 
> Love the bump pic Flowertot x
> 
> Here's my bump pic from today 32w 2d (Ruby is measuring around 36wks). Please excuse stretchmarks and humungous boobage. I've gone up to a 36J !!!

*Oh dear hunny  i hope it all sorts out soon for you
looking fab!! that a big difference from 32wks but aslong as shes all healthy its all alright  .. this is going to sound daft but my boobs have never been huge .. before i was pregnant i was 34c and im like 34d now but i cant tell a difference in them  lol xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

Margie said:


> Hey Lullaby, Sorry to hear you are still having trouble with your seizures - hopefully the new meds will take effect soon. It will probably be a load off your mind having your date booked, and will be something to really look forward too. Let us know how it goes on Friday :hugs: Your bump is beautifully round :thumbup:
> 
> Becy I think I have the same pram cot thingy as you (Cherry)... and I think you are right, it doesn't look too safe. Think we'll go for a moses basket too.

*You can actually use them as a moses basket though cause in the shop iv brought mine from theres one on a stand so you can look what its like etc :] but stil i agree about getting overheated and everything xx*


----------



## flowertot

hi girls. 

Margie - hope your hands are feeling better and don't get any worse. oh and i'm using a moses basket too. 

Lullaby - sorry to hear you are still going through a lot. 8 weeks isn't that long really is it? (trying to convince myself of this too!) bump looking good and i wish my boobs would grow a bit :rofl: 

Becy - i told my docs i'm not having the jab. i've had a call from my best friend today though telling me she has Swine Flu!! OMG i saw her a few days ago and i'm also ill. the difference is that she had a temp of 39c whereas mines not gone over 37c. i feel so sorry for her as she has a 10 week old baby who she is now being kept apart from for a week whilst the drugs kick in. she was breastfeeding too so i don't know what will happen there. shes so down about not seeing her baby and its her 27th birthday tomorrow, what a present! 

i'm going to stay away for a week or two just to be safe. it's making me think again about whether i made the right choice in not having it.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh no i hope your friend gets better thats awful bless her specially as shes breastfeeding aswell  i had my jab today but as everyone knows iv been feeling really ill past week.. and i feelt my worst this morning but i still went for it nurse annoyed me didnt speak to me or anything im obviously shy and nervous and she just asked me which arm and i said any and she just giggled and said get it over with ay.. and said all done and i went is that it then and she said yeah you can go now  grrr made me angry but i couldnt do anything about it.. then when i got home i still feelt really poorly but wasnt because of the jab wel i dont think as i feelt ill before .. but no sore arm or anything and then when i went to bed for a nap ended up being 4hrs nap  and my arm was throbing lol hope it goes tomorrow. I keep checking my temperture now though but its always below 38c so i know im fine i spose now i just dont have to worry about who i go near etc cause i cant catch it :] *


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,

Flowertot - your poor friend! I hope she feels better soon. It's probably best to stay away from her, but I guess you can give her a ring and have a virtual cuppa tea. Had my 34 week check this morning and the GP asked what my thoughts were on the swineflu jab. I told her I wasn't thinking of having it - she didn't push it and said that most people were deciding not to have it.

Becy, I hope you feel better soon! Flu jabs can make you feel a bit run down for a couple of days, so it's probably best just to chill out. This is perfect weather to stay snuggled up in bed anyway.

Hope you all have a good day :wave:
xm


----------



## flowertot

did everything go ok with your appointment Margie? is baby head down, measuring ok etc?


----------



## Margie

flowertot said:


> did everything go ok with your appointment Margie? is baby head down, measuring ok etc?

Yes - all okay. Head is down but not engaged. She didn't measure now that you mention, but heartbeat is fine. 

I have had some kind of appendage sticking out of the middle of my belly since last night... I'm guessing it's a foot. I keep trying to press it back in, but it just pops straight back out again :rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Just a quick question 
im abit worried my midwife gave me an opinion quite a while ago about antenatal sessions and everything i could either book a place at the hospital to go and everything.. or i could have one on one with my midwife so she comes my house and does the same at the hospital but just with me and as i cant get to the hospital alot right now i said be better to have home ones.. But she hasnt mentioned it again or anything  when are you ment to have them?  shes booked me my next appointment aswell at nearly 35weeks so i dont think im even going to get any does it matter? 

And iv got a question about pelvic floor exercises.. has any of you started these or even doing them? 

Sorry about all the questions ladies xx*


----------



## Margie

Becyboo__x said:


> *Just a quick question
> im abit worried my midwife gave me an opinion quite a while ago about antenatal sessions and everything i could either book a place at the hospital to go and everything.. or i could have one on one with my midwife so she comes my house and does the same at the hospital but just with me and as i cant get to the hospital alot right now i said be better to have home ones.. But she hasnt mentioned it again or anything  when are you ment to have them?  shes booked me my next appointment aswell at nearly 35weeks so i dont think im even going to get any does it matter?
> 
> And iv got a question about pelvic floor exercises.. has any of you started these or even doing them?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions ladies xx*


Hi Becy - I think you should ring the midwife up and ask her about the antenatal sessions. I've found them really useful so far - about things like pain relief during labour right to breastfeeding or what to pack in your hospital bag. It has also been really nice to meet some other expectant Mums. 

As for pelvic floors... well I remember to do them about once a week (when I get reminded by someone else to do them :shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I dont think she even has time to do them one on one cause i went midwife appointment yesterday and she was running late there was 3 girls including me heaily pregnant  ( by that i think were all due dec/jan time!) and shes dealing with us all must be so hard .. im going to wait til my next appointment and ill ask her cause it wont be too late then whenever i ring her she dont answer  i feel more comfy talking to her in person dont know why 

I dont even know how to do pelvic exercises  iv looked on internet but it confuses me i just wanted to do them cause i think itll help me in labour hopefully lol
xx*


----------



## flowertot

the only way i can explain pelvic floor exersises is to squeeze in as if you are stopping a wee halfway through :rofl:, hold it for a few seconds and repeat. 

i've not done any either but i remember being told how to do them when i was having dd.


----------



## flowertot

morning ladies! very early morning!

i'm suffering with restless legs so decided to get out of bed. i decided to try and get the group logo on my sig and it worked. i'm not as daft as i thought i was :rofl:


----------



## sazzle123

hi everyone, sorry i havent been in touch for a while, the adaptor on my laptop broke so ive been internetless for the last week or two. ive read the last few posts but will have to read back further to see what ive missed! 

hope you are all well. im sorry to start with a moan but i have to say ive been feeling very tired and achy over the last couple of weeks, just no energy and lots of back pain, cant wait to finish work in 2 weeks. only 5 weeks now til bubba is due!! 

im glad im not the only one who has been slacking with the pelvic floor exercises, the books say you should do them about 8 times a day! are they mad?

i finally bought a few things for the baby this week - a buggy - mamas and papas sport 03, carseat to go with it and an all singing all dancing soother - its the graco sweetpeace one - rocks, swings, vibrates and plays sounds and music.. all second hand off ebay, picking them up 2moro and sunday, cant wait! have also got a bottle feeding kit reduced from £120 to £60 in babies r us, and some formula as ive decided not to breast feed afterall. 

bubba is wriggling lots at certain times of day and has decided to wake me up at approx. 4am every morning this week! but thats a lie-in compared to what ill be getting in about 6 weeks time!! 

ive got to hand the laptop over to my stepson now becoz he's missed it even more than me!! but ill be back after he's gone to bed to catch up on the goss. xx


----------



## sazzle123

hi again, i just read back a few more posts, i see you have had the swine flu jab becy - im going for one on wednesday. i found the antenatal classes really good, I was worried they would scare me talking about labour but actually i feel more relaxed now i know a bit more about what's to come, the midwives were lovely and made it sound more fun than scary! i also met a few mums to be but didnt get much chance to speak to them, ut i will recognise their faces and im bound to meet some of them again - my local town has a lot of classes for new mums like exercise classes, baby massage etc... 

flowertot - i get restless legs a lot in the evening, i read that low iron can make it worse, which i think is true because it gets worse when i forget to take my iron tablets. 

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah i went for it in the end even though i was still unsure the nurse was also horrible she just shouted me in didnt speak to me im really shy and quiet as it is and she just told me to sit down and asked which arm and said there you go all done and i said is that it and she was like yeah and laughed and she went you can go now  feelt like complaining but wouldnt know where to even start specially as i was on my own and had to walk up there and back again  but im glad iv had it and its over now but it did make me feel really ill i was about bed bound for few days and then the sore arm kicked in lol! I havent even been to any antenatal classes  my midwife told me about them ages ago and she said shed do them at my house one on one cause i cant get to the hospital when they are on.. and she hasnt mentioned them again and i think as christmas is coming up she wont do them then and then itll be abit late in january lol 

Im now dying from bloody heartburn  nothing makes it better gaviscon makes me heave.. iv tried milk and it hasnt worked .. im alergic to bananas so cant try that .. i brought some petit filous yogurts as someone said they help and they havent lol i give up  x*


----------



## sazzle123

well i was in 2 minds about whether to get the jab, but i got a letter through inviting me a couple of days ago and i looked up on the internet and after a bit more thought have decided to go for it but I dont think there's any right or wrong decision, no one really knows what to do for the best. i dont like the sound of the side effects tho! im still at work and could really do without feeling rouch in my last 2 weeks! ney mind .. 

i get indigestion really bad, i find gaviscon does not work for me, but i couldnt live without my rennies. i normally have the chalky ones but the chewy ones are pretty good too. i like the peppermint flavour.

dont worry if you miss out on the antenatal classes, i enjoyed them but there was nothing you couldnt learn from reading books and magazines, ive just been too busy to do much reading up til now.. to be honest the thing i liked best about them was that i got a whole morning off work (paid) every week and they gave us tea and biscuits , short bread and hob nobs! yummmmmm. 

im off to pick up my carseat and my graco soother in a bit, cant wait. what are u up to this weekend?

i had to have a scan on tuesday because they thought the baby was breech and small (bump meas 31 at 34 weeks). turns out its not either of those but it is back to back, so I have to walk like a bear on the floor to try tget it back to the side!!!!! much to the amusement of my husband and stepson! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I hope bubs moves for you not nice being back to back i can guess!.. they tend to tell alot of people about measurements not being like right for the week but then iv heard people have there babies and there like perfect weight/size! i wouldnt worry too much unless it was hugely different.

I was thinking about getting some fruit rennies but ill end up buying them and not liking them or they wont work  but i spose anything can be better then gaviscon lol iv heard chewing gum works but  

Im going to get everything hopefully this friday cause its my birthday thursday and my mums taking me shopping to meadowhall in sheffield day after so im going to do all my christmas shopping if i can lol and rest of bubs stuff and then if i have any spare cash things for me i guess only 18 once  i havent got car set yet i dont think ill be able to get it in store anywhere maxi cosi seem to have sold out alot everywhere  so think its online!

Im not doing anything not long got up today  lazy or what lol think my iron tablets need increasing! going shopping later to get some stuff for christmas in like nibbles etc .. then tomorrow looks like another boring day for me .. you doing anything except picking your stuff up?

x*


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone.

Nice to hear from you again Sazzle :D Hope LO does a flip for you soon. Is a soother one of those bouncy chair thingies? I can't decide whether to get one or not... I think they are cool coz baby can see where you are rather than just looking at the ceiling all the time :shrug: I am also really looking forward to work finishing - I have 3 weeks left but they are going to be so busy :cry: I was at work from 8am to 8pm on Friday and it sucked :hissy:

Becy, hope you have a fab birthday and shopping trip. It sounds really fun :D I also like fruit flavoured heartburn tablets... both Tescos and Sainburys do a Fruity antacid tablets (own brand) which work really well and cost less than £1 so are a bargain and taste pretty good too :thumbup:

I had a nice relaxing day planned but got stranded in Camden town as DH went off for his physio appointment with the house and car keys... so I ended up shopping :rofl: But now happily at home on the sofa :happydance: Got some raspberry leaf tea that I heard can help with labour... may as well try, eh?

Hope you're all having a great weekend!

PS. flowertot you are a technical genius... I'm still without logo lol


----------



## sazzle123

hi margie, i know what u mean, work has been so hectic, and im finding it a bit weird teaching someone else to do my job.. cant wait to get of there really.

the swing thing is really cool, we tested it out, it plays lots of sounds - some are womb sounds! some are piano sounds and you can plug an mp3 in. its in mint condition. so is the car seat, its like a black denim fabric i love it. also bought a moses basket and changing mat 2day. just got to pick the buggy up 2moro.

having a nice quiet night watching x factor and celebrity 2nite.
hope you are all enjoying your saturday evening x


----------



## Margie

What on earth do womb sounds sound like??? :rofl: That is too funny! You have certainly been busy! Glad you are happy with your purchases.

Placed a bid on a moses basket on e-bay this evening, so will see if I've got it tomorrow.

Just watched the freakist movie called Horsemen of the Apocalypse Eeek... think I might flop into bed with my book soon :blush:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Margie said:


> Hey Everyone.
> 
> Nice to hear from you again Sazzle :D Hope LO does a flip for you soon. Is a soother one of those bouncy chair thingies? I can't decide whether to get one or not... I think they are cool coz baby can see where you are rather than just looking at the ceiling all the time :shrug: I am also really looking forward to work finishing - I have 3 weeks left but they are going to be so busy :cry: I was at work from 8am to 8pm on Friday and it sucked :hissy:
> 
> Becy, hope you have a fab birthday and shopping trip. It sounds really fun :D I also like fruit flavoured heartburn tablets... both Tescos and Sainburys do a Fruity antacid tablets (own brand) which work really well and cost less than £1 so are a bargain and taste pretty good too :thumbup:
> 
> I had a nice relaxing day planned but got stranded in Camden town as DH went off for his physio appointment with the house and car keys... so I ended up shopping :rofl: But now happily at home on the sofa :happydance: Got some raspberry leaf tea that I heard can help with labour... may as well try, eh?
> 
> Hope you're all having a great weekend!
> 
> PS. flowertot you are a technical genius... I'm still without logo lol


*Thankyou  i think itll be quiet on my actual birthday but friday will be good cant wait to see LO again! not seen him since 20 weeks! lol and shopping is just going to make my day too if i dont get too tired walking around haha! i looked in tesco tonight for some rennie fruit and they only had the massive packs and they were 5 quid! i wasnt buying them "/ i saw some fruit tesco brand ones that were about 2 quid but i didnt end up getting any in the end cause if they didnt work for me or i didnt like them be waste money lol  ill have to cope with the heartburn  if it gets worse and more frequent ill have to get something lol .. Iv started drinking the Raspberry leaf tea but i drank a cup last night and bubs didnt move since and didnt all today  but he started again when i ate  so phew lol i havent got the logo on either i dont think iv got any room  ill have a mess about it with in a mo  xx*


----------



## sazzle123

the womb sounds are really funny! one sounds like a tummy gurgling and another just sounds like someone going for a really loud long pee!!! serious! we were in stitches! 

i havent had any raspberry leaf tea yet, but i will give it a go!

is that your dog on your sig becy? its very cute


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lullaby.. you can update my thing on the first post if you want i didnt even realise it had that stuff on ..

BFP 22nd may (i think) - Prediction A girl - 20w Scan on September 4th

 xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

sazzle123 said:


> the womb sounds are really funny! one sounds like a tummy gurgling and another just sounds like someone going for a really loud long pee!!! serious! we were in stitches!
> 
> i havent had any raspberry leaf tea yet, but i will give it a go!
> 
> is that your dog on your sig becy? its very cute

*Yeah  his names bailey he 6 in january  hes going all grey on his chops now bless him  x*


----------



## Margie

sazzle123 said:


> the womb sounds are really funny! one sounds like a tummy gurgling and another just sounds like someone going for a really loud long pee!!! serious! we were in stitches!
> 
> i havent had any raspberry leaf tea yet, but i will give it a go!
> 
> is that your dog on your sig becy? its very cute

lol that is funny - peeing is definitely something that my bump hears A LOT!


----------



## flowertot

Ha ha you wouldn't ever think of peeing as a soothing sound :rofl: 

hope you are all having a nice weekend. i've been crying a lot today for no good reason at all!! hormones!


----------



## Margie

flowertot said:


> Ha ha you wouldn't ever think of peeing as a soothing sound :rofl:
> 
> hope you are all having a nice weekend. i've been crying a lot today for no good reason at all!! hormones!

:hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2:

I have days like that too. Hope you are feeling better today!

I seem to have been running about like a maniac all day today but haven't actually acheived anything :hissy: Very frustrating start to the week! Anyway - decided to go via M&S on my way home and get something yummy for dinner :D


----------



## sazzle123

ive been very emotional too, i keep crying when i hear xmas songs!! happy crying tho, they make me feel really sentimental, especially as bubs could come any time over xmas! x


----------



## flowertot

Feeling loads better today thanks. What did you get for dinner Margie? I've been on a shopping trip myself. got some PJ's to take to the hospital and a couple of t-shirt nighties. going to start packing my bag next week. 

Wow Margie just noticed its only a couple of weeks until you are full term. could be anytime after that...scary. then again you could be waiting another 7 weeks if you go over. 

i wish LO's could tell us when they will be arriving :rofl:


----------



## flowertot

Hey Sazzle. Oh yeah, you will be full term in a couple of weeks too. getting Scared, Excited??


----------



## Margie

Eeek - not yet, still have 3 weeks at work and would like at least a week of daytime TV before LO arrives lol. I am so sure that I am going to go past 40 weeks - it will be a real shock if LO decides to make an early appearance :rofl:

Thai red curry and rice for dinner with mixed veg Mmmmm... Had a sudden craving for sweetcorn. Very yummy!


----------



## flowertot

yum sounds nice. 

didn't mean to scare you i'm sure you will get your well deserved week of daytime telly!


----------



## sazzle123

im just very excited at the moment, i feel like i can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. its been a long, weird 9 months! cant wait to meet my little one and also get my mind and body back to some sort of normality although maybe my mind and body will be the same again! im always excited this time of year because i love xmas so its a double bonus.. im the same as you margie, i want to have at least a weeks holiday b4 the baby comes, but knowing my luck ill go well over my due date! x


----------



## Margie

It's weird... Christmas has really snuck up on me this year. I guess I've been pre-occupied by other things - but it was quite cool to realise that Christmas is just a round the corner (although I'm totally unprepared). It will be a nice time to have everyone else around and feeling festive while I'm waiting to pop :happydance: Oh and lots of nice happy things to watch on telly too, although probably lots of :cry: lol.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Had this info sent to me by a friend about dream feeding. She started it at 6wks and by 9wks her little boy was in a great sleeping routine and she was able to get 6hrs sleep a night which she said was a godsend. By the time he was 12wks old he was sleeping through the night. 

https://www.saveoursleep.com.au/reading/free/routines/dreamfeed.asp


----------



## Margie

Lullaby2010 said:


> Had this info sent to me by a friend about dream feeding. She started it at 6wks and by 9wks her little boy was in a great sleeping routine and she was able to get 6hrs sleep a night which she said was a godsend. By the time he was 12wks old he was sleeping through the night.

Hey Lullaby - think you forgot the link.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Margie said:


> Lullaby2010 said:
> 
> 
> Had this info sent to me by a friend about dream feeding. She started it at 6wks and by 9wks her little boy was in a great sleeping routine and she was able to get 6hrs sleep a night which she said was a godsend. By the time he was 12wks old he was sleeping through the night.
> 
> Hey Lullaby - think you forgot the link.Click to expand...

Oops lol

https://www.saveoursleep.com.au/reading/free/routines/dreamfeed.asp


----------



## flowertot

thats very interesting Lullaby. if i have problems with night feeding i will be giving this a go. 

in the early days with dd i was getting up 2-3 times in the night and then at least once a night until she was 5/6 months old.


----------



## flowertot

Lullaby - i've just noticed your signature. are you going to be induced/sectioned early because Ruby is measuring so far ahead? just interested to know.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hi Flowertot, I thought I'd give it a go too. Although I can't see how I'll be able to pick her up and feed her without her waking up!! But hey, if it means I get to function on better sleep I'll try it :)

I was told for weeks that I would be having a c-section and then I had my obstetrician changed due to problems with the gestational diabetes etc and suddenly I'm getting told it won't be a c-section after all unless she's still breech at my next growth scan which won't be until 29th December when I'll be 37w 3d, although she also said I'd prob go into labour before this anyway due to baby's size and that if I do then they'll check her position at the time. However, if I haven't gone into labour by the time I have the scan and she's no longer breech, I have no chance of even being induced until I'm 14 days overdue!!!

Needless to say this sounds terrible to me, so I went to my Dr to ask for a referral back to my original obstetrician and he REFUSED!!!! He said it's too late in the pregnancy to switch now. I said but I've only just been switched and I'm not happy with it!! He still said no, and then said my current ob is classed as one of the best in our region..... to which I'm thinking yeah right! :cry:

Anyway, I have no midwife at the moment as she was completely useless and I only saw her twice anyway and the next one I can see isn't available now till end of January by which time Ruby will be here. So I've started on the raspberry leaf tea a few days ago, which tastes quite nice really and this morning I've also started on the evening primrose oil. I'm also watching as many birthing vids as possible as I've also had no antenatal classes (the midwife I did have wanted me to start them in January and at the time I'd been told my c-section would be in December!!!!) Also the class she wanted me to go to had been fully booked up almost 2 months before she even told me about it!!!

On the plus side, one of my seizures has unwedged Ruby's bum from being stuck in the left side of my pelvis, so I am actually able to walk a tiny bit now. I think her position had been making the dsp worse. I still need the wheelchair when I go out, but I'm at least back to crutches when I'm at home, which is great as I don't think our door frames would have lasted much longer!!! lol


----------



## flowertot

aww Lullaby no wonder you are annoyed. it can't be easy when you keep getting conflicting info and have no midwife. also it can't be easy not being very mobile. 

do you think you will go into labour early?


----------



## Lullaby2010

I have no idea, but if I do I think I'll probably be grateful for it now!! Just want to bring her home and stop getting passed from pillar to post all the time.

Next time I'm gonna go private!!! :)


----------



## flowertot

that sounds like a good idea Lullaby. 

Hope the rest of the new year rockers are getting on ok. it's been quiet again. 

34 Weeks today for me and no problems so far, lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I was going to say the same about everyones gone quite lol 
Im trying to cutt down how much i come on  im turning into a addict and time seems to be going slower lol .. 

Nothing much has happened for me to say about really most people know about my 4D scan and that they asked if i was 34 weeks and i said no 33 weeks and he said well you measure 34 weeks on the scan lol and then he said just be aware around 15th-22nd january for the baby coming!  cause he was a specialist doctor or something.. Babys head down has been since october as my notes say he must be comfy  

I realised im full term on 1st january new years day! aswell i find that weird it must be a blessing!  hehe 

hope everyone is doing well :] x*


----------



## Lullaby2010

Love your scan pic Becy!! Gorgeous!! :D xx
How was your birthday???


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Heehee  
the only thing now is its made me want to have him in real life more lol but i know iv got to wait be worth it obviously but still i look at the pics and just wana cuddle him 

Birthday was alright bit boring on the day didnt have anything to do but some family came over and i got some prezzies and stuff but i was mpre looking forward to going for my scan and shopping the next day lol :] but seems like i was thinking about my birthday and scan and thought there ages away and theyve came and gone now! i think christmas will do that aswell though xx*


----------



## Lullaby2010

True, after all it's only 19 days away! Gees that seems soooooo close!!! 
I keep dreaming that I go into labour on the 22nd and bring Ruby home on Christmas eve.... probably just wishful thinking. lol. Fed up of being pregnant now, just wanna bring her home and have her here in my arms!!! Oh and the getting back to being able to walk etc would be a bonus too!!! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I keep thinking the same about having mine early and having him for christmas but then i think i dont want that to happen cause i havent got him a christmas outfit or anything for a first christmas lol! but i really want to get to january just so hes full term then and i can know hell be okay more if that makes sense but saying that for all i know he could come end december and be fine just worries me thinking hell come early and everything.. I think once christmas comes itll go really quick and then well all be on the count down then  cause most of us will be full term  *


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone 

Lullaby I can't believe they switched your ob so late and the new one is now telling you something different :nope: Hopefully you will have the natural birth you wanted now, and hopefully you won't have to wait to long for Ruby to arrive. The dreamfeed article was interesting and makes sense - it's definitely worth a try.

It was DH works Christmas do last night and we all got put up in a posh hotel in Ascot for the night. There was a spa and we spent most of the afternoon wallowing in the jacuzzi which had an inside and an outside bit - it was lovely :thumbup: Dinner was delicious and I just snuck off to bed at about 10:30 when everyone was getting a bit rowdy. Best thing of all... no hangover today :happydance: Went round to some friends this afternoon on the way home and now planted firmly on the sofa chilling for a few hours :D Next week is going to be super busy, but at least it will go quickly.

Happy Birthday for Thursday Becy :hugs: Hope your shopping trip was a success.

Well - I'm off to scour e-bay for a moses basket. Hope you all have a good week :wave:


----------



## flowertot

glad you had a nice time at christmas party Margie and hope you manage to fine a nice moses basket. 

i know what you mean about wanting to get to full term Becy. i think i will relax a lot more when i reach 37 weeks. which will be on Boxing Day :happydance:

been out for a nice meal tonight at an itallian place. very nice food and also very cheap!


----------



## sazzle123

hi all, sorry ive been quiet, i feel a bit bad because im further ahead than everyone and dont want to keep bragging about every milestone because i understand how frustrating it is when you still have many weeks to go! BUT ! i am getting excited now because im 37 weeks at the end of this one, finish work on friday and cant wait to get home and get organised. i need to pack my hospital bag but also want to buy new pyjamas, dressing gown, socks etc.. to go in it. i would love bubs to come early - every time i hear the mariah carey song 'all i want for xmas is you' i think about bubs! but knowing my luck it will be 2 weeks late, i bet at least a couple of you will have yours before mine!

i was wondering how do you all plan on spending xmas?? we are having xmas day at my in-laws this year and boxing day at my mum and dads, so no cooking for me - hooray! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I see quite a few people i know on here hitting the 37 weeks milestone! i cant wait to get to it but im not going to think about it cause when i do time goes slower  but it is awhile away yet! bet you cant wait only 5 more day!  I brought 2 pairs of jarmas and a new dressing gown and i said im not going to wear them there going in my hospital bag .. next day u couldnt resist and had them on   oppsy  

Im doing what usually do staying home for christmas day dinner etc then i go to my mums and step dads on boxing day for a late christmas dinner with them  I might help cook dinner on christmas day if i can haha but my dad usually does it all i just hate waiting for it .. x*


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,

Wow Sazzle - really not long to go for you! How exciting to be finishing work too :thumbup:

We will be spending Christmas at home and DH will be doing all the cooking - he loves it (lucky for me). I think we will have a few stray South Africans over who don't have family to go to, so should be a good laugh. I'm planning on kicking back and relaxing - I love pottering about setting the table etc. Might even splash out and have a glass of bubbly :blush:


----------



## flowertot

Sazzle - don't feel bad for being further ahead than most of us. it's really exciting. i can't wait until the first of us pops! 

this year we are having xmas dinner at my mums but only because we've had it at MIL for the past 3 years! think i'm going to put the decorations up at the weekend. 

i've finally started on the nursery and hopefully it will be all done by friday (well i'm hoping so anyway).


----------



## Margie

Put a pic up when you've finished the nursery flowertot :D

Sazzle, after reading your last post I've been singing 'All I want for Christmas...' all afternoon :rofl:


----------



## sazzle123

ha ha, yes that song does get stuck in your head doesnt it! sounds like you all have nice xmas days planned. hope your nursery is coming along well flowertot, my mum is at my house 2day painting the cupboard doors, she is a star. we put our tree up last night, we had 6 sets of lights and none would work so it took a while but its now nice and christmassy at home. thats a great idea margie, we should all post photos of our nurseries when they are finished. i rem looking at lullaby's a while ago on facebook, but im not on facebook anymore.. x


----------



## Margie

*Lullaby in hospital*

Hey Girls - had a text from Lullaby earlier to say she was going to the hospital and could be in back labour. Will update when I know more xm


----------



## Becyboo__x

* !!!

Hope everything is ok and goes well for her  x*


----------



## flowertot

i hope everything is ok with Lullaby and Ruby.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hello all, Thank you Margie for updating everyone for me, and thank you ladies for your well wishes. Unfortunately several hours at St John's later and it's been a false alarm. Have got an infection (waiting on results to find out if urine or kidney infection, find out thursday) which showed up due to blood in my urine and Ruby has changed from breech to transverse and is laying against a nerve which is causing all the pain. I was also having intermittent contractions on top of this but they stopped after 3hrs. I've been sent home (just got in) with antibiotics and really strong painkillers that are taking the edge off of the pain, although not actually getting rid of it. I can barely walk even a few steps and feel wrecked with pain, but trying to keep positive. She is still thriving in there, so although my body feels like it's falling apart, it is still doing it's job and keeping Ruby safe and well. Here's hoping next time it's the real thing!! xx


----------



## sazzle123

sorry to hear that you are suffering, i hope it all gets better for you. you are right at least ruby is fit and well just a shame that you are in so much pain, but it will all be worth it in the end xx


----------



## Margie

Hey Lullaby - glad you are both okay! Hope Ruby decides to shift soon to give you some relief - sounds like she is having a great time in there. Take it easy xm


----------



## flowertot

Sorry to hear you are in so much pain and have got a nasty infection. so glad Ruby is ok. make sure you rest up and i'm sure it won't be much longer for you now xx


----------



## Lullaby2010

Had mild contractions from 04.18am this morning every 7ish mins up until 07.48am and then they stopped again.... 

Also got call a few mins ago from labour ward, it's a urine infection after all rather than kidney infection (thank goodness) however, I have now developed pre-eclampsia after being on the fence with it for all these weeks! 

Will keep you all updated xx

How is everyone?? xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Awww lullaby  sending lots of hugs your way hun 

Went morrisons today and iv never been asked when im due before by anyone at checkout but i dont usually go morrisons lol but she was asking me loads stuff  made me happy that she actually noticed i waas  bet other people just think im fat or something  lol he seems to be lying on my left side alot last few weeks and i keep thinking my waters are going to go stupid i know but its when he presses his head down down below alot! i think im going to start taking my notes with me everywhere if i go out just incase anything does happen .. spesh now they say im due 15th not 22nd but i dont see point changing my ticker or anything 
xx*


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,

Not much to report from my end - been super busy at work but it's quite nice because time is flying by and I am stacking up loads of overtime which will be very welcome in January. Next Friday can't arrive soon enough!

Had my 36 week midwife app yesterday and everything seems okay... head is down but not engaged yet. Still don't think I've had any Braxton Hicks??? :shrug: Also found out that the midwife I've been seeing is the same one that will do the home visits, which I'm really happy about because she is lovely. 

Anyways - hope you're all well.


----------



## sazzle123

hiya all, glad you are all doing ok, beci i know hat you mean, i love it when people notice that im pregnant when im out and about. i had a midwife check on wednesday, the baby is very well, she felt its hand!! it is still back to back unfortunately in the LOP position, which explains why im getting (excuse the expression) girdle pain in the top left and shooting spasms down my inner thigh, I also have a very swollen and numb left foot! But its nothing to worry about, just the way the baby is lying - im going to do the 'bear walk' to try and move the baby into a better position! The head is almost fully engaged but not quite xx


----------



## sazzle123

oo and last day at work 2day !!! hooray ! x


----------



## Margie

sazzle123 said:


> oo and last day at work 2day !!! hooray ! x

Ooooh lucky you! :happydance: I hope everyone is making a big fuss of you!!!

I finish next Friday :D But have a weird sense of calm today... I think I'm just realising that if I don't finish everything before I leave - it will be okay! Life will go and and people will cope lol. Have made myself so stressed this week - but it's all starting to fade away :shrug:


----------



## Lullaby2010

sazzle123 said:


> im going to do the 'bear walk' to try and move the baby into a better position!

What's the bear walk??? x


----------



## Lullaby2010

I saw the obstetrician today.... she took one look at the state of me and said - "I think we'd better book an induction!" 

I've been booked in for Monday January 4th!!! It's only 24 days away!!! I CANNOT WAIT!!!!! :D

Also if Ruby is still laying transverse or gone back to breech then I will have c-section that day instead.

I feel soooooo much better having something more definite I can count down to!! 

In the meantime, I could still go into labour early as still getting contractions that come and go xx


----------



## sazzle123

thats great news lullaby, my due date is the 2nd jan so we could be very close! the bear walk is something my sister told me they recommend to help move a baby out of back to back into a better position - you walk along the floor on all fours like a bear!! i will try anything as i hear back to back births are normally very long and painful! xx


----------



## Margie

That's great news Lullaby! That's the day before I'm due - although I've got a feeling I'm gonna go past that.

Happy bear walking Sazzle :thumbup:


----------



## Lullaby2010

Ooh, ouchies, I think I'll leave the bear walk to you Sazzle, I can barely crawl onto my step-daughter's bed to go to sleep yet alone crawl along the floor! (Can't get on my bed at all now cos it's higher up and too painful). Good luck though hon, hope it works for you!! 

Margie, wouldn't it be great if we ALL had our lil beauties at the same time??? Or within a few days??? I hope you don't go too far overdue hon. 

It's getting to be quite an exciting time!!

I forgot to mention that due to the mobility probs from the dsp I now have to have a daily injection of Clexane to prevent blood clots. Especially as now my whole legs keep swelling right up to the point where you can no longer tell I even have knees and ankles. I have to go back in tomorrow afternoon so they can show me how to do it. It's one I have to do in my stomach! Not looking forward to this.... but at least now I can keep myself going by counting down the days!! lol


----------



## flowertot

hi girls. 

i think my LO has turned breech. i've always felt hickups at the bottom of my bump and now they are at the top. his movements seem different too. if he has turned do you think there is still a chance he will change back? think i will have to try that bear walk! 

don't know for sure so will find out when i go to the midwife next friday for my 36 week check. 

hope you are all having a nice weekend anyway.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I think if he is actually breech hes still got time to move again.. if he isnt already engaged but i know they say LO can become unengaged at any time but  i always think LO isnt head down but my midwife and scans say he defo is and hes comfy  but just check with your midwife when you next see her  xx*


----------



## Lullaby2010

Have you got a doppler? You can tell if breech or not by where the strongest heartbeat is picked up. If above the bellybutton then they're breech if below then they're not. Good luck xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I will try this lol but my doppler doesnt tell you what the heartrate is if that makes sense like that midwifes does.. iv just got a angelsound one.. when you listen  but ill see if ones stronger louder etc xx*


----------



## sazzle123

hi guys, my midwife thought my baby was breech, she sent me for a scan, i was sure she was right but to everyones surprise it turned out it was head down - but back to back, which prob explains why the midwife couldnt feel it very well. I havent done the bear walk yet, but im off on my baby jollies as of 2day so surely will have time to do some later! Think I felt the bum round the front last night tho so im hoping its on the move.

i love your photo becy - very arty in that pose with the crimbo tree in the background. keep thinking that i must take another one before the baby is born. it will be a nice memento.

lullaby ive been getting swollen legs too , or 'cankles' as my husband calls them!!! poor you having to have injections, but worth it if its calms the swelling down. mine is not that bad just looks bloody awful and is very uncomfortable too.

my mums coming round today to help me finish the nursery its lookin good.
x


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies 

i had a bit of a scare yesterday. i wasn't feeling pudding move much. i only felt him about three times all day and i was getting worried so i had a very cold glass of milk and went to bed to wait for him to start dancing. he didn't move at all so i called the labour ward who told me to go in to get checked out. 

everything is fine. midwife picked up heartbeat straight away and kept me on the monitor for half an hour. heartrate stayed between 120/130 which i think is normal for this stage in pregnancy. i had 3 bh whilst i was hooked up to the monitor too which showed up on the printout. 

anyway, i got home at 3.30 this morning and had to get up with dd at 7am because DH had to go to work so i'm quite tired today. Early night for me i think.

oh and the little tinker has been jumping around in my belly all day today!

she also confirmed that pudding is head down :happydance: i not completly convinced though as i just feel different. guess she knows best though. 

how are all the baby preps going everyone? 

i'm almost done now, just have pram and moses basket to clean then all done i think :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

Becy - have you changed your ticker?


----------



## sazzle123

hi flowertot, that sounds a bit scary, always best to get these things checked out, glad everything is ok.. im good, had a very busy couple of days finishing the nursery and buying baby stuff. i bought a couple of sleeping bags, a bath and some sheets yesterday. my parents and my inlaws have been great, got us loads of clothes and nappies so we are nearly there! just need a new mattress for the crib and other bits and pieces. have lots of xmas shopping to do too, something tells me this week is going to fly by! x


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,

Sounds like you have all been very busy! Only three days left at work and it is going so quickly! Running around like a crazed woman trying to get everything done - finally have a few minutes in front of the PC :happydance: So looking forward to next week and getting all Christmassy.

Anyway - chat soon
xm


----------



## sazzle123

Hi Margie, I was like that last week at work, it was hectic, I just wanted to make sure I left everything in a good state and that my maternity cover new what he was doing.. this week has been heaven, lying in bed til 9am, lunch out with the girls, crimbo shopping, baby shopping... i could get used to this!  x


----------



## Lullaby2010

Glad everything turned out okay Flowertot, must have been awful scary to go through!! :hugs:

I've been getting contractions every night. They last for between 1 and 4ish hours, gradually get down to 6 mins apart..... and then stop!! Have been told this is stalled labour. 

I have a bartholin abscess on my woohoo which does not seem to be getting any better despite pain killers and massively strong anti-biotics. Apparently it should burst on it's own at some point and will feel a lot better, but the idea of it bursting actually scares me quite a bit!! 

Getting a bit sick and tired of everything keep going wrong.... :cry: starting to think I may be at risk of pnd because of it all now :(


----------



## sazzle123

hi lullaby, you have had a very tough time, no wonder you are sick and tired of it, just hang in there only a couple more weeks (or days!) to go. i understand your concern about pnd, try to keep thinking positive and fight it off before it starts. you must be feeling very tired with all these contractions, hope you have a better night 2nite. i would put a hug smilie on now but ive no idea how to use them!! but big hug 2 u anyway.

i think im in denial that im in my last 2 weeks, i havent even packed my bag properly,i will have to have another go at it 2moro, its all lying over the nursery floor at the moment! at least my baby shopping is now complete, just a few more crimbo presents to get. x


----------



## Margie

*Lullaby is in hospital *and not in a very good way :cry:

Have been receiving text updates from her and wanted let you guys know what been happening...


Went to hospital on Friday night with severe pain from bartholin abscesses which have spread. She was given morphine and gas and air for the pain and told she would be kept in for a few days
Didn't get much sleep over night but had a fantastic nurse with her.
Had a check and was told a blood clot may be causing the pain and she would be transferred to the maternity ward with iv antibiotics and more morphine to be closely monitored. There is a possiblity Ruby will be born by c-section before Christmas. - but nothing certain yet.
CTG trace was done to check how Ruby was doing... she seems fine but morphine may be affecting her heartrate.
Lullaby should be moved to the maternity ward today (Sunday) - symptoms and swelling have got worse and she can't move her leg now. Again she didn't get much sleep and is understandably quite scared.

Just thought you guys would want to know - I'll keep you updated and I know that you'll all join me in wishing Lullaby a speedy recovery.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh dear 
Sounds like shes having a really rough and horrible time! i knew about her having the abcess and she was in really bad pain with that.. i hope things get better for her and if it has to be done then have ruby so she can get better and not be in so much pain with everything 
xxxx*


----------



## sazzle123

best wishes to lullaby, hope she's ok, keep us posted margie x


----------



## Margie

Lullaby is having a scan tomorrow to check if Ruby is still transverse - then discussing c-section options.


----------



## hudz26

anyone heard how lullaby2010 (tania) is?? i know she was having her lil ruby today just wondered if any one had heard how she is?

good luck hun we are all thinking about you! xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I wondered same .. hope shes doing okay and little ruby is okay too!*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Only thing i know is off of facebook..

"Is waiting for Graeme to arrive at hospital. Ruby in distress and gas to be delivered asap!" 3 hours ago

Her last status x*


----------



## hudz26

yeah thats all i know 2 hun, fingers crossed all is ok! xx


----------



## flowertot

i've only just found out what is going on. best wishes to Lullaby, i hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## sazzle123

thinking of you lullaby! hope you and little ruby are good xxx


----------



## hudz26

huge congrats to tania (lullaby) and family on the birth of ruby!!! well done hunni what a fab xmas prezie!!!! can't wait to see the pics :) xxxxx


----------



## sazzle123

CONGRATULATIONS LULLABY!!! Hope it all went ok for you. How exciting, the first New Year Rocker baby! XXX


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats lullaby (tania) and all the family 
welcome to the world little ruby  
xxxx*​


----------



## Margie

Congratulations Lullaby and family!!!
Looking forward to the pics of Ruby - hope you are all well
:hugs:​


----------



## flowertot

WOW! Congratulations Lullaby. hope you and baby Ruby are doing well. XXXX


----------



## Margie

sazzle123 said:


> Hi Margie, I was like that last week at work, it was hectic, I just wanted to make sure I left everything in a good state and that my maternity cover new what he was doing.. this week has been heaven, lying in bed til 9am, lunch out with the girls, crimbo shopping, baby shopping... i could get used to this!  x

Well I have been nesting up a storm! We are now cleaned, organised and festive! :happydance: Then today I was possessed by some sort of cleaning demon - I cleaned the washing machine, ironed my pyjamas and washed the bathroom walls (with little naps in between) :rofl: And I loved it! Best thing of all is that I feel like I really deserve the cuppa tea and choc biscuits I'm about to tuck into :blush:

Thought I was going to be worrying about work when i left... but tbh it hasn't really crossed my mind :D


----------



## sazzle123

hi margie, work has hardly crossed my mind either - except the odd moment where I laugh to myself wickedly when i think of them all running around like headless chickens without me there to do all the work for them! ha ha ha!!! 

wish i could say the same about the cleaning, ive been doing a bit but my hearts not in it, i just want to shop and relax, then more shopping and more relaxing!

i had the midwife 2day, she said that bubs is fully engaged and she said she thinks its facing the right way round now, so here's hoping, figers crossed it will all be straighforward.

i love your avatar picture, that reminds me i must get my husband to take one more of me b4 the birth, it will make a nice momento.

i cant believe lullaby has had her little one, anyone know the weight yet?

x


----------



## Margie

sazzle123 said:


> hi margie, work has hardly crossed my mind either - except the odd moment where I laugh to myself wickedly when i think of them all running around like headless chickens without me there to do all the work for them! ha ha ha!!!
> 
> wish i could say the same about the cleaning, ive been doing a bit but my hearts not in it, i just want to shop and relax, then more shopping and more relaxing!
> 
> i had the midwife 2day, she said that bubs is fully engaged and she said she thinks its facing the right way round now, so here's hoping, figers crossed it will all be straighforward.
> 
> i love your avatar picture, that reminds me i must get my husband to take one more of me b4 the birth, it will make a nice momento.
> 
> i cant believe lullaby has had her little one, anyone know the weight yet?
> 
> x


Lullaby gave birth to Ruby Anne Ward 
8lbs 3oz 
Born Monday at 9.59pm​

Sazzle, you are very brave shopping! I went to Sainsburys yesterday and it scarred the life out of me! Got a few bits left to do, so might go really early tomorrow. I was feeling really unfestive - but am making up for it now... might even bake some biscuits tomorrow lol.


----------



## flowertot

i've just done all my christmas shopping in one go today and wrapped all the presents. just about to eat dinner, oops! oh well at least its all done now. 

i can't believe Lullaby has had Ruby either. we shared the same due date. at my 36 week appointment i was told that the head is fixed at brim but not engaged yet. apparently with your 2nd the baby might not engage until labour. 

nesting is always a good sign Margie!

Not long for you two now.....


----------



## Margie

Wow Flowertot - you must have had a very busy day. I have one or two bits left to get and might be braving the shops today... but also need to wait for a delivery, so I hope that comes soon.

I can't believe Christmas is tomorrow :happydance: 

My LO is head down but also not engaged yet - I'm not sorry though, being engaged doesn't sound very comfortable!


----------



## sazzle123

happy xmas eve everyone  have you got much snow? we have a few inches its lovely, wish my stepson was here to build snowmen with! he will be coming round later but it will prob be dark by then. well i had a bit of a stressful night! husband finished work yesterday and went out for drinks after work, i was ready for bed when he rang at half ten asking for a lift home, so i got dressed and went out in the snow to get him, he was absolutely plastered, couldn't walk straight then he was sick and passed out on the sofa! then he came to bed at about half one, snoring and stinking of beer, so i had to sleep in the next room. it stressed me out because all i could think was, what if i go into labour?! and bubs was wriggling like a good un. what a plonker. never mind, i cant stay cross with him because its XMAS!   hopefully he will have got it out of his system and will be a bit more careful how much he drinks next time. he's still in bed now, i wanted him to come shopping with me to get last bits and pieces for stepson, but i might be better off leaving him to recover! have a great day guys, catch up with you later x


----------



## Margie

HAPPY XMAS EVE TO YOU TOO!!!

That was very naughty of your hubby sazzle! Oh well, I'm guessing that will be his last big bender of the season as he will need to be on standby from now on, just in case. Sorry you had a stressed night :hugs:. Anyway - at least he has it out his system & I bet he is feeling very sorry for himself today! Have fun tonight :happydance:

We still have a bit of snow on the ground but I think it is going to rain and melt it all :cry:


----------



## sazzle123

yes he had a very sore head 2day, wasnt nearly as apologetic as he should have been tho. time 2 cosy up and watch xmas telly. have a lovely xmas eve all of you. x


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies. 

we've had a little bit of snow. its mainly just ice now and its very slippy. dh has to walk me out to the car. 

don't think i will get on here tomorrow so want to wish us all a very happy christmas XXX


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Happy christmas everyone !!
xx*


----------



## sazzle123

MERRY CRIMBO EVERYONE, HAVE A GREAT DAY ! xxxx


----------



## Margie

Happy Christmas Everyone! Hope you've had a brilliant day full of festive treats :D


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hi all, sorry for the delay in getting here, I've been so tired and still getting some pain, but all is well xx

Thank you Margie for updating everyone for me.

I've written up my birth story and posted pics here https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...-ruby-anne-ward-born-36w-2ds.html#post3912246

Hope you have all had a great Christmas!! 

I LOVE BEING A MUM!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowertot

once again massive congratulations to you and your family Lullaby. she's gorgeous xx


----------



## Margie

Congrats again Lullaby - Ruby is beautiful and I'm so happy to hear you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Lullaby2010

Thanks ladies, I can't wait for you all to have your little ones too!! xxxxx


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,

I can't believe Christmas is all over already - it's been a bit of a whirlwind really. We still have a fridge full of food :sick: but I'm craving really bland stuff like bread and butter now and don't think I can face any more meat.

Had GP appointment this morning and all seems fine... still no twinges or BH and LOs head not engaged so have a feeling nothing is going to happen this week :shrug: Still, hoping to get the last few bits on my list done just in case... 

I've become addicted to a really cheesy american show on telly called 'bringing home baby' :rofl: I have loads of them recorded :blush:

Anyway - hope you are all keeping warm and well
xm


----------



## Becyboo__x

* I used to watch that all the time!!  i loved looking at the names of the babys aswell cause they were all different and not really common wanted some ideas off it but its an alright programme  .. i cant watch any of them programmes now about birth and babys cause my dads cutt loads of the packages off sky  so im stuck with hardly any channels for now!  .. Oooh im jealious you only have a week left! iv got like 2 or 3 on friday! feel its going slow i thought christmas would just come and go  iv just got another midwife appointment 5th january to check everythings okay and apparently having my antenatal things then  bit late but shes coming to mine to do them ..all i know is LO is head down and engaged 3/5th so stil mostly above the brim as it says on the pages of my notes.. hope hes more engaged now though cause that was at nearly 35 weeks .. 

Only thing iv feelt is i just feel different dont know how to say it really lol but i dont feel how i have through my pregnancy seems to have changed lately and iv started to get really bad stomach pains not BH's as such just my stomach really hurts spose like period pains  x*


----------



## flowertot

Margie - i know what you mean about christmas. there is such a build up to it and then its over in a flash! 1 week until your due date. how exciting. 

Hey Becyboo - sounds like your body is starting to prepare you for the big day. 

Lullaby - hope everything is going well with you and you are settling into motherhood well. 

can't believe we are all considered full term now. it could be any day for any of us! i have a feeling that i will go in the 38th or 39th week but could be completely wrong and last until week 42 :rofl:


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,

Becy I know what you mean about feeling different... I've felt different the last few days too. I can't quite put my finger on it - it's weird. Also getting an achey back, especially when i sit still, which is very annoying coz I just want to chill out :sleep:

Flowertot you're right - it could be any day now for any of us... although I still don't think this has fully dawned on me as I just seem to be going on as usual. DH asked me last night if I thought we were ready... and I answered 'Ready for what?' :rofl:

Have a friend coming over for lunch today which I'm really looking forward to - then off to the cinema this evening. I could definitely get used to this :D

Lullaby - hope all is going well with you and Ruby
xm


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its driving me insane now though everyone thinks i wont make it to my due date and ill be early specially with the size of my belly which upsets me now cause family are making it out im huge and i look like im going to explode! lol ..but i dont think im huge when i look at my bump but then when i take a picture i look bigger  lol..

But i just keep getting the period pains they arent painful no more but it feels like when your going to come on it and there warning you that there going to come  (if that makes sense) and i used to go to the loo for a wee alot but now i literally go for one and then need one again when i sit down  not god!

Hope you have a good time at cinema with your friend  i darnt go out far anymore  incase something happens when im in middle of a shop or something lol!
x*


----------



## Lullaby2010

i ladies, all is wonderfully well thank you, despite ending up ff as opposed to the bf I so wanted to do. Expressing has proved fruitless with no progress being made at all and getting quite painful - just another part of my body that's not working right!! Oh well, she's getting what she needs from the bottle, so that's what counts, right? 

Christmas was a bit of a whirlwind for us, too... especially as I only got home xmas eve!! I missed the buildup to it really, and despite the previous requests to have a few days to ourselves when she's born - of course with it being Christmas and a time for family etc we had lots of visitors which was knackering!! lol.

On the plus side I'm now walking without help, and in much less pain than I was. I love being a mum, everything I've been through to have her was so worth it just to hear her funny little noises and see the expressions she pulls, I could (and do) watch her for hours on end! lol

Anyone got plans for New Year's ?? xx


----------



## sazzle123

Hi everyone, I hope you are all well, I am very happy to announce that our beautiful baby boy Isaac Lee was born at 9:37am on 28th December weighing 7lbs!! I will try to upload a photo for you. Will post again soon with all the details, but first I will read your recent posts and catch up on what ive missed! xxx


----------



## Lullaby2010

sazzle123 said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you are all well, I am very happy to announce that our beautiful baby boy Isaac Lee was born at 9:37am on 28th December weighing 7lbs!! I will try to upload a photo for you. Will post again soon with all the details, but first I will read your recent posts and catch up on what ive missed! xxx

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*
Ommgg!! 

Congrats hunny 
xx*


----------



## Lullaby2010

First post has been updated xx


----------



## sazzle123

congrats to you lullaby - i know exactly what you mean - isaac was worth every single ache and pain. becy - i dont want to give you false hope but thats how my labour started - period type cramps. my labour started on boxing day at about 11pm, i was at my mum and dads house, my mum stayed awake through the night timing my contractions - they were every 5 mins all night, then in the morning my husband took me to hospital - they said i was just 2 cm dilated and that they thought i would have baby that night, but then the contractions stopped all day. i wanted to go home but they asked me to stay in a night - good job becoz contractions came back at about half 8 pm, and went on all night again - every 5 mins, i was about 6cm dilated at 4am then they said to ring my husband to come in, labour went quite quick then, only had gas and air, but baby got stuck right at the turning point and couldnt get past crowning, so they had to get 2 doctors with suction cup then forceps, i had a big cut too. but dont let any of that scare you, the pain was no where near as bad as i thought it would be , it was worth every minute and i would do it all again 2moro if i had to , and the day after and day after... am just so happy. cant wait for you all to have yours too. x will post again soon, expecting some visitors in a min xx


----------



## flowertot

CONGRATS SAZZLE!! can't wait to see pics and i also love the name, Isaac was on my shortlist but DH wasn't keen :cry:

Glad everything is going well for you Lullaby. sorry that you're not able to BF but i'm sure that Ruby will be more than happy with a bottle and lots of cuddles from her mummy. you should be so proud of what you've achieved :hugs:


----------



## sazzle123

lullaby, i tried BF and it went well for the first 24 hours but yesterday my nps were so sore and isaac wanted to feed constantly - more for comfort than for milk, i couldnt get comfortable and it was so frustrating.. he was on and off me constantly and i was so sore and tired from birth and the drugs they gave me after, I dont think he was getting anywhere near enough milk from me. so i came home today and moved onto formula, he is so much more settled, has taken to it really well.. glad i gave BF a go but defo wasnt going to work for me longterm, im sure we will both be much happier now he is on the formula. i think they have all the nutrients they need from formula, anything extra in breast milk is just a bonus but not essential.


----------



## sazzle123

thanks for the congrats everyone, still on cloud nine! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I dont think anything is going to happen yet but i dont know why im having signs cause i had really bad period pains on and off and then stomach bug feeling but not throwing up or needing to go to the loo or anything like that! was just in pain  and its weird cause last 2 days my bodys been having a clear out (sorry TMI) but i find that off i dont know if things are just preparing or its happening but very slowly  have to wait and see i spose .. i just feel every night its going to happen  and iv been nesting for a while aswell! lol hope something happens like week before my due date or abit earlier ! so excited ! xx*


----------



## Margie

Sazzle - CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: Glad it all went well for you. It must be so lovely to be home with Isaac :hugs:

Lullaby - sorry the bf didn't work out for you, but like the others have said, I don't think it's anything to beat yourself up about. As long as little Ruby is happy and has a full tummy then that'swhat counts.

My friend came over with her two little ones today and it was so lovely to have a cuddle and a play. Both she and her girls are all so chilled out - I really hope I can be like that.

Went to the cinema the evening to see Avatar (it was amazing) & I bawled my eyes out lol. One of the people we went with didn't realise, and didn't notice that I was pregnant :shrug: 

Looking forward to some pics Sazzle :winkwink:


----------



## sazzle123

Happy new year all, can't wait to get stuck into 2010 - its gonna be a gud un! Xxx


----------



## flowertot

Happy New Year to the New Year Rockers! 2010 is going to be a great year xx


----------



## Margie

:yipee: Happy New Year Everyone! :yipee:


----------



## Margie

Well that's it! The last thing crossed off my list and last of the baby things washed. Just need to make up the cot and moses basket :happydance: I officially feel ready for :yellow: Now the waiting begins! 

Hope you've all had a good start to 2010!


----------



## flowertot

only 2 more days until your due date Margie! do you have a sweep booked if nothing happens in the next couple of days?

I'm bored of waiting already!


----------



## Margie

flowertot said:


> only 2 more days until your due date Margie! do you have a sweep booked if nothing happens in the next couple of days?
> 
> I'm bored of waiting already!

Due date tomorrow :yipee: Although there is not even a hint of anything happening :hissy:

Have a midwife appointment Weds if nothing happens tomorrow. Not too keen on induction and am happy to wait a week if LO not stressed. But have fingers crossed it won't come to that!

DH has me sleeping on mats and sitting on a mat in the car... he is very worried about my waters breaking :rofl:

Hope everyone else is well
xm


----------



## Lullaby2010

Happy new year everyone!! 

Becyboo, how's the pains? Any sign of little one arriving soon??

Sazzle, Isaac is GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Happy due date Margie!!

And no signs unfortunatly  only few shooting pains and pushing like babys engaging more got midwife this morning see what she says  
xx*


----------



## Margie

Becyboo__x said:


> *Happy due date Margie!!
> 
> And no signs unfortunatly  only few shooting pains and pushing like babys engaging more got midwife this morning see what she says
> xx*

Thanks :happydance:

Although no sign of any action :hissy: Went for a nice long swim this morning to keep moving and planning to meet up with the other ladies from my antenatal classes later... so lots of distractions :shrug:

Thinking maybe a hot curry tonight!!! 

Let us know what the midwife said Becy :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Ohh im glad you can get out and about lol i cant do anything the snow is like 4inchs thick apparently  and i just let the dog out and it covers his legs  .. i was ment to be picking my pushchair up today  but i cant cause the roads all been shut off where the shop is and the roads are too bad to drive on! .. my midwife had to park her car bottom of these 2 hills i live on and walk up bless her! But she managed to get here ! she brought this student with her that iv seen with her before but i dont like having her do stuff sometimes cause feel like she dont completely know what shes doing  but she measured me and everything im measuring on scale so thats good babys heartbeat is fine but i wasnt pleased when she feelt where babys head was cause she didnt seem to do it properley not like my normal midwife does it  but she says im 3/5ths engaged and i was that at 34 weeks dont know if it seems right i feel like babys moved down alot more as where my theighs are when i press down there on each side its sensitive and hard .. And on scans i measure a week ahead (not like its much difference) but my bump measures fine but baby measures bigger  lol confusing or what but everything went fine.. just talked about birth plan and everything like that and iv got to book a midwife appointment for 13th but if weather stays like this i wont be able to get up!

Im scared that the snow is going to keep coming like the weather forecast says and im going to struggle getting to the hospital! when the time comes  but iv been told to ring an ambulance if that happens .. i think ill be overdue anyway so im hoping weather clears .. but saying that i dont want to be overdue ! 

Hope your LO comes soon for you margie!
x*


----------



## Margie

Thanks Becy!

We haven't had any snow here yet but I think it is supposed to be coming tonight. i'm also a bit worried about getting to the hospital if I have to. Our road doesn't get gritted - thinking about parking the car at the end of the road just in case...

DH has just gone out to get us Thai food... with lots of CHILLIES!!!


----------



## flowertot

Happy due date Margie! 

we have loads of snow here, at least 6 inches! i hope it melts away soon but not very likely.


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,

Made it out to my midwife appointment yesterday and bubs is engaged :happydance: Still no signs of wanting to come out though.

Has everyone else had lots of snow? We have had loads! Becy, my mw also said to call an ambulance if we get stuck trying to get to the hospital Eeek. Hopefully we will be able to get up our road when the time comes!

Planning to just kick back and relax today. DH has a stinking cold so I'm trying to make him :sleep: as much as possible so he's better when LO arrives. 

Hope you all have a good day :thumbup: & keep warm and cosy :cold:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yep theres loads of snow started again yesterday quite heavy! and then it stopped andf its sunny today but the roads are terrible specially up my street its covered in ice and snow ! but im going to FINALLY pick my pushchair up today as i havent been able to cause of the snow and the road where the shop is was grid locked (sp?) i think thats what its called.. i knew should of got it sorted ages ago haha but i dint think we would have all this snow!

Glad babys engaged Margie! and i really hope you have signs soon if not then i hope you have no signs and your waters randomly brake ! i brought 2 extra large pinapples yesterday ate 1 but this will be my 2nd so far but it just gives me belly ache lol  got a hot curry to try aswell dont know when ill have that though dont think itll do much.. i really want baby to drop i just dont think hes going to ever  

xx*


----------



## Margie

Oooh how exciting Becy :yipee: Did you get it? Did you go for the blue one in the end? You'll have such fun playing with it and figuring out... hope you don't find it as confusing as I did:wacko:

I also have a pineapple - haven't started it though. Had the hottest Thai food on Tuesday with no effect :cry: although DH was very impressed that I actually managed to eat it as it was f***ing spicy!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I got the blue one ! i thought it would be easy to put together! lol the seat and carrycot is easy to put onto the chasis and everything but as for setting it all up out the box like them bars you have to ''slide'' upright inside the carrycot that took me ages and killed my fingers lol  i couldnt resist but to mess about with it and get it up haha i havent tried taking it down yet i dont think i will be doing that much as i dont drive ill only do it if my mum picks me up or dads takes me somewhere lol! Took me hour and half to get it ready trying the seat unit and carrycot lol did all it on my own aswell haha 


I think it works for some people but doesnt for others  its one of them things but my theighs are killing me they keep doing like dead and it makes me lose control  like i about fall over cause they give way lol i think im going to be overdue lol going to have a curry now see if anything happens and im not a big fan of proper spicy foods lol so ill prob be sick lol!*


----------



## Margie

Becyboo__x said:


> *I got the blue one ! i thought it would be easy to put together! lol the seat and carrycot is easy to put onto the chasis and everything but as for setting it all up out the box like them bars you have to ''slide'' upright inside the carrycot that took me ages and killed my fingers lol  i couldnt resist but to mess about with it and get it up haha i havent tried taking it down yet i dont think i will be doing that much as i dont drive ill only do it if my mum picks me up or dads takes me somewhere lol! Took me hour and half to get it ready trying the seat unit and carrycot lol did all it on my own aswell haha
> 
> 
> I think it works for some people but doesnt for others  its one of them things but my theighs are killing me they keep doing like dead and it makes me lose control  like i about fall over cause they give way lol i think im going to be overdue lol going to have a curry now see if anything happens and im not a big fan of proper spicy foods lol so ill prob be sick lol!*

I know exactly which bars you mean in the carrycot... they were a killer!!! :haha: Glad you've got in now :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Proper killed my fingers!! lol i didnt realise your ment to pull them lil tog things either i just pushed the bars and then they wouldnt go over them screws without a big push lol cant believe i managed to do it! i just want to take it out now but ill feel silly with no baby in it! *


----------



## flowertot

Margie - Yay for Bubs being engaged :yipee: can't be long now. 

Becy - glad you finally got your pram. 

i'm seeing the midwife tomorrow and i hope the appointments are not cancelled because of the weather. i've not seen her for three weeks (missed out on a 38 week appointment) so i really hope i get to see her otherwise it will be 40 weeks.

i'm getting loads of sharp pains down below so hoping that means he's moved down.


----------



## Margie

Hey Girls,

Flowertot - let us know how your appointment goes. Hope it's not cancelled for you. Not long until your due dae now.. your LO could be along any time :D

Becy - I have the carrycot all set up and ready too with no baby to put in it. Even have the little sheets and blankets in there :shy:

I am so ready to go into labour now! Feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas - but it feels like it will never come :hissy: Am running of of things to do around the house as well. Think I'l have (another) nice long bath this morning and paint my nails.

Wonder how Lullaby and Sazzle are getting on?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im getting alot of sharp pains down below too but he seems to be moving alot he confuses me iv heard that the shooting pains and things like that are them engaging more or pushing down but i dont have a clue if he is or not lol.. And suddenly iv started to get really bad heartburn when i go to bed and in middle of night i feel like im going to be sick and all my chest is burning  i find that odd 

Iv not put any blankets or anything in it yet dont even know which ill put in  got too many!*


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies. 

I've been in a car accident, well two actually! LO is totally fine but i'm very shaken and have a splitting headache and sore back. i was on my way to my midwife appointment (which i would have cancelled if it hadn't been 3 weeks since last appointment). i was driving slowly to a junction but when i put my foot on the brake the car just slid into the back of a van. anyway the driver got out and i burst into tears saying sorry to him but he just saw my bump and was more concerned about me. there was no damage to his van but my front number plate had fallen off so he picked it up and said to follow him to the co-op car park which was across the road just to check i was ok. he said he wouldn't be claiming against me as him and his van were fine. anyway as we were waiting for the traffic light to turn green another car smashed straight into the back of me, sending me into the back of the van again!! after this point i was really upset as the second bump was a lot harder and i was thrown forward then backwards and banged my head. more damaged was caused to the front of my car plus now damage to the back. my car is going to need a new front and back bumper. luckily there was still no damage to the Van after the second hit (must be a tough van!) 

anyway arrived at the midwife appointment half an hour late sobbing saying i'd been in a crash and they took me straigth through. LO heartrate was totally normal and there were no signs of distress but my BP was through the roof! Midwife said this was understandable in the circumstances and said it will gradually come back down as i relax so all is well on that front. 

On a happier note LO has gone from being fixed at brim at 35+6 to fully engaged today at 38+6 :happydance: that must have been the cause of all the sharp pains. wonder if all the stress of today will start me off! 

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Omg flowertot hope your okay now! this is why i hate this weather! all the accidents that can happen i wouldnt dare go out in car if i was pregnant but saying that walking places isnt great i only walked the dog down my street and fell over luckily i fel on my side but i was still concerned  .. im glad your okay though and your LO is too glad nothing really bad happened i bet you were really shuck up specially it happening twice in one go!

Im abit confused about this whole engaged thing cause some people do it the oposite way to the way my midwife does it well what it says in my notes  i was 34+5 and i was 4/5ths engaged then latest appointment i was 37+4 and i was 3/5ths engaged my next appoinment is at 38+5 ium hoping LO is fully engaged by next week but in my notes it goes 5/5ths free .. and 0/5ths and 1/5ths fully engaged  other people have said its the other way around 

 glad your LO is fully engaged though least its all going the right way! xx*


----------



## flowertot

That sounds so confusing Becy. i can't really help you because all my midwife has said is that he was at the brim last time and fully engaged this time, i've no idea about the technical terms for it.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*She dont talk to me about it she told me he was on the brim of my pelvis and tuesday she said hes now in my pelvis  lool*


----------



## hudz26

hiya ladies, good luck becyboo!! sounds like ur lo will be here very soon!! :happydance:
poor you flowertot am glad you and lo are ok!!

i will have my lil princess by weds afternoon, i have developed high bp and baby is extra sleepy and although her heart rate is ok on ctg she is asleep too much?? so i am going back to hospital in the morning for more monitoring, another ctg and bloods for the third time this week lol depending on the outcome i will be sent home to wait till weds or i will be admitted :( 

xxxx


----------



## Margie

Flowertot - poor you :hugs: That sounds so scary and awful. Glad you and LO are okay. :friends: It's good that the van driver was so lovely too (and that his van was tough!). Hope you are okay and get lots of relaxation in the next few days. Also good news that LO has engaged :yipee:

Hudz, sorry you have developed high bp - hope it all went okay this morning. Let us know :flower:

Becy - also not sure about the fraction thing. I was just told that I wasn't engaged and then at the next appointment that I was.

Well we have tried just about every trick in the book today to try and start off labour and so far nothing yet... have a good feeling about tomorrow (might just be wishful thinking though) :wacko:


----------



## Lullaby2010

Glad that you and lo are okay flowertot, your double incident there sounds quite scary, I'm pleased that the van driver was so nice and made sure you were okay, and that they got you straight in to the midwife when you arrived. 

Hudz, how exciting that you'll meet Ebony by Wednesday. I had a lot of ctg's directly before having Ruby, she was asleep alot on hers too. Can't wait to see some pics!! 

Well, motherhood so far has been great!! I feel healthier than ever and am really enjoying myself. I've lost all my pregnancy weight, plus a bit more. In fact I weighed myself the day before yesterday and found I'd lost 4st 8.5lbs !! I was sooooo shocked!! It means I'm over halfway through the amount of weightloss I've set myself for the year!! 

Also, I'm starting to get over the stress of everything that went wrong now, and I'm beginning to feel that maybe, just maybe, I could handle trying for another baby in 2-3yrs time :)

Anyway, hope you are all well :D xx


----------



## sazzle123

Hi guys, flowertot - you poor thing, that must have been really scary, glad you are ok. 

hope you are all doing well in the final days of your pregnancies and not feeling too uncomfotable.

im loving motherhood, isaac really is a bundle of joy. he's keeping me on my toes tho, didnt get much sleep last night but im just loving every minute at the mo.


lullaby i know how you feel - im already planning the second one!!

cant wait to hear all of your news and to see your photos. x


----------



## Margie

Hey Lullaby and Sazzle :wave: Glad that you are both loving motherhood so much, sounds like it is really suiting you both and I can't wait to join you.

Hope eveyone else is well too - looks like the snow is on it's way out.

Sazzle - I love your profile pic of Isaac - sooo cute!


----------



## sazzle123

thanks margie  

i hope the snow does clear soon, my husbands been laid off work with no pay, but luckily he can use it as paternity leave and get the £123 a week pat pay. but we dont want this to carry on any longer! 

its very exciting now it must be getting very close for all of you

lullaby i was also amazed to find ive lost all my preg weight! i thought it would take months .. it all needs toning up tho, i have a bit of a jelly belly. the problem will be keeping the weight off now im at home all day i just want to eat constantly! x


----------



## flowertot

Congrats to both of you for losing all your preg weight. i have a feeling it will take me longer. it took me 9 months to get back down to pre preg weight last time and i only had 1st 4lb to lose, it just didn't want to budge. think i will have at least two stone to lose this time though so might be back to normal by christmas 2011 :rofl:

I've been having lots and lots of BH ranging from 3 to 6 mins apart but then they stop and start again 15 mins apart. Hoping these are a good sign things will get moving soon. 

Any news from Margie?


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,

Still here :cry: No signs of anything happening either despite lots of walks and all the other things that are supposed to get things going. Feeling much calmer today - was climbing the walls a bit over the weekend. Going in for a sweep at 9:45 tomorrow morning so cross fingers for me.

Hope you're all doing well
xm


----------



## flowertot

hope the sweep gets things moving for you. how many days over are you now?


----------



## Margie

Flowertot I'm 8 days over now... it's snowing like crazy here but I'm determined to get to the mw, luckily DH will be driving. Only a few more days until your due date :happydance:

Sazzle and Lullaby - well done in getting all your weight off, I haven't been on the scales for a few months (we don't have any) but I'm very curious to know what I'm weighing at the moment... it feels like a tonne! :rofl: My weakness is tea and biscuits so I'm also worried about how I'll be when at home all the time :shy:

I'm hoping like crazy next time I post I'll be in labour / have a baby! :D


----------



## Lullaby2010

Good luck Margie, hope things get started for you soon!! If I don't see you online I'll send you a text hon x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im the last to be due i feel so alone  ill be last to have baby cause its likly ill be overdue and it leaves it 10days in my area so its til 1st feb! so i wont have a january baby unfortunatly! but im hoping i dont go too much overdue if i do fingers crossed !
hope everyone is okay xx*


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone... I'm still here!

Sweep was cancelled due to the snow (a bit annoying because I was already there when they rang me on my mobile) :cry: :hissy: :cry: Hopefully, if it doesn't snow more, the midwife will come to my house tomorrow to do the sweep. Really, really hoping she will make it.

Becy - don't worry, you are not alone - I'm sure we will still all be lurking about when your LO arrives :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hope you can have sweep done! my midwife literally comes no matter what the weather was really bad with snow but she parked her car bottom of my road and walked up 2 hills with student midwife to mine i was impressed!  if snows still bad she should come to you !

I hope your still lurking around somewhere! but then again im sure i will still see you all around bnb on the baby threads  x*


----------



## flowertot

Margie - that must have been horrible to get to the midwife appointment to find it was cancelled. fingers crossed they will do it tomorrow and it gets you started off in labour. it can't be more than a few days now until you meet your LO.

Becy - now that is what you call a great midwife! don't think mine would do that! 

well looks like i may be going overdue too. BH are still hanging around but they don't seem to be doing much. i have really bad bump ache on the top right hand side of bump. been getting it on and off for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I was shocked she came tbh but im glad she did as i really need her near the end of my pregnancy! but she promised if i need her after today (cause i wont be seeing her again til im overdue) that shell come to me  bless her! funny thing is my health visitor rang that same day and cancelled coming the following day as shed been sent home because of the snow lol stupid women she drives me cancelling all the time!

And i havent even had many BH's only like odd ones earlier on but some people dont get them apparently you never know things might just happen in night for you flowertot  i keep thinking that about me now not getting signs and it just happens x*


----------



## flowertot

seems like you have a really good midwife. i saw mine at 38+6 and i'm not seeing her again until i'm 41 weeks (if nothing happens before then). wish i could see her at 40 weeks and get a sweep sooner if i need one.


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,
Well the midwife is on her way - YAY! So glad... I was trying not to get my hopes up but it's just so difficult. I have totally run out of energy, I know that you are supposed to keep moving to help bring on labour but all I want to do is lie down. Really hoping the sweep does the trick. Might have to force myself out for a walk this afternoon.

Becy, I also thought I wasn't having BH... but then I think what I thought was LO sticking it's bum out was actually BH. Not really sure. :shrug: There are all sorts of weird sensations going on in and around my bump at the moment.

Fingers crossed for you flowertot :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv been walking around since like 12pm been shopping all over place brought tones more stuff too and my mum brought baby some stuff! my house is full up to brim of baby things lol! no where to put things either !

I thought BH's were painful though my LO pushes his bum out or watever it is out all the time but doesnt cause me pain i get pains on my hip? if thats BH's lol but i thought was him putting pressure on me  who knows lol! im hoping he will arrive next week sometime  

Hope your LO comes soon Margie bet your really fed up now
x*


----------



## Margie

Hey Ladies,

Had the sweep :happydance: hasn't had any effect yet though. Oh well - hopefully something will happen tonight. Otherwise induction is booked for 7:30am on Saturday. I would have preferred to wait longer but the next time available was Tuesday and that would mean I was 14 days over and they said it was too late.

Trying the super-spicy Thai food again tonight and just had a long hot bath so fingers crossed.

What did you buy Becy? I know what you mean about space - I was determined not to buy lots of stuff... but have still somehow managed to pack the nursery to the brim with stuff. It's amazing all the things you can get for such a little person lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

*My best friends sisters overdue she was due on the 6th january.. and shes being induced on saturday too.. Glad you had sweep done hopefully things will get moving for you and you wont have to be induced  

Went abit OTT today.. i wanted to get a swing cause i was thinking i want something to put him in while i can do other things so hes in a safe place and entertained for abit.. so i got that today the ziggy zebra one from babies r us .. got loads more clothes  cant help my self when i start! got a baby bath in shape of a whale from argos i love it! heehee! got a ner bouncer from babies r us was just a basic winnie pooh one cause i had a 2nd hand one and it wouldnt stand properley and it drove me insane lol! then just got odd bits like socks,trainers,dummies .. oh and that big purple johnsons box full of baby stuff .. and then my mum brought me a thumper comforter its so soft from disney shop! and it goes with dressing gown and bib i got ! and she got me a picture frame 
and some booties  .. think thats it lol! 

My nurserys full just about i keep going in and tidying up and moving stuff  luckily everything looks okay for now not so cluttered i wasnt ment to be buying anymore stuff specially clothes but i cant help my self .. least iv got some in 0-3 3-6 and 6-9 so can keep bigger stuff for later on x *


----------



## Margie

That's cool Becy - sounds like you had fun. I also keep going into the nursery and re-arranging stuff, I feel like a little girl in a dolls house :rofl:


----------



## Lullaby2010

Hope your sweep works Margie x

Becy, my word you've been busy!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*
i need to stop shopping now specially for clothes even though i get bigger sizes aswell as smaller so can save them for later on but still im a shopaholic! now i just need him to arrive to dress him and let him use all his stuff ! x*


----------



## flowertot

Glad to got to have the sweep Margie. will be constantly checking from now to see if anything is happening. so exciting. 

Becy - yay for shopping - Love it!

Hi Lullaby, hope you and Ruby are doing well. 

i'm just sat here fed up now. i went to 40+3 with DD, wonder if i will go even further with this one. i was seriously expecting him no later than around 38 weeks. i'm so clueless!


----------



## Margie

Hey everyone,

Flowertot - happy due date for tomorrow... lets hope your little man is a good timekeeper :blue:

Lullaby - hope you are Ruby are doing well :flower:

Becy - you inspired me to go shopping... I bought some pink stuff (just in case :shy:)

Well - sweep unfortunately didn't have an effect, mw did say that my cervix was posterior and I did get the impression that she couldn't really reach where she was supposed to. So we are being induced at 7:30am tomorrow. Hopefully proglastin gel will do the trick and I won't need the drip... I'll try and update Lullaby by text.

Went into Soho this evening for meatballs and gelato with some friends. Really glad we didn't stay home and just mull over things. So excited that I'll meet this little person inside of me so soon :wohoo:


----------



## Lullaby2010

Doing well thanks Flowertot and Margie, I hope things get moving for you both soon :) (Margie I was told a sweep can take up to 72hrs to take effect)

Ruby is still occasionally getting confuzzled between day and night bless her, but she's gradually getting there. She's getting so big already!! All her newborn sized clothes are too small already!! Good job I like to dress her up in her little dresses etc every day or she'd never have worn half her outfits!! There's still a couple of dresses she hasn't even been able to wear as it is - can't believe how big she's getting already!! No probs width wise but she's sooooooo tall!!!!! Dnno where she gets that from cos me and oh are short!! lol. Maybe she gets it from my dad? He's 6ft ish. 

OH's divorce looks set to come through soon, so we'll be planning our wedding, either for the end of this year or possibly next summer. We're also looking into a Blessing or Naming Ceremony for Ruby Anne. We want to do something without a religion attached to it so that she can make her own mind up about religion when she's old enough to understand. But at the same time we want to name supporting adults and commemorate her arrival etc.

Hope everyone is well :D xx


----------



## Lullaby2010

*CONGRATULATIONS HUDZ *

on the birth of 

*EBONY ROSE* 

born Thursday 14th January 2010​
:happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats Hudz. ! x

And now we wait next Margie hopefully then Flowertot then last of all Me !*


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies.

Congrats Hudz!!

Lullaby - glad you are both well. naming ceremony sounds like a great idea and how exciting that you can start planning your wedding. 

Margie - hope everything is going well. can't wait for an update. 

went to the hospital again with reduced movement (went at 35 weeks too). i've been worried i've not been feeling him anywhere near as much and also cold drink etc didn't help. anyway they hooked me up to monitor etc and agreed that he doesn't seem to be moving as much as he should but heartrate etc were fine so they weren't that concerned. they said though because i'm at term they want me to go in tomorrow morning for more monitoring and possible induction. apparently because i'm at term its better to be safe and just get him out. 

i'm nervous about the though of an induction but happy that i may well meet my little boy tomorrow!


----------



## flowertot

hey ladies. 

i'm still here. Monitoring went well so they attempted a sweep (which was painful and a waste of time because mw couldn't reach my cervix) and sent me home. i'm to go back if LO gets lazy again. now i just wait. think i will have another attempt at the sweep on friday at mw appointment if nothing happens before.


----------



## flowertot

any news from Margie yet??? 

Where is everybody??

hey ladies.

the reason i'm up at this silly hour is because i'm in labour!! well i think i am anyway. Started losing my plug before i went to bed at about half 11 then woke up to use the loo at about quarter to 3. when i got back in bed the contractions started around 6 mins apart. they went down to 4 mins apart but have now gone up to 5 mins apart lasting about a minuite so not sure what is going on. they are getting more and more painful though which is a good sign i guess. 

nobody has my number so the next update will be when we are home but all being well that will be this evening (if i don't have a long labour). i had dd a 7.46am and we were out by 5pm so hopefully it will be the same.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Good luck flowertot 
hope everything goes well for you and not a long labour! 

im jealious im so fed up now and im feeling really sick !
you should of gave one of us your number we would of updated for you im sure  ah well .. looking forward to updates from you when your home
x*


----------



## Lullaby2010

Good Luck Flowertot!!


----------



## Lullaby2010

*CONGRATULATIONS MARGIE*

on the birth of your daughter

*FERRYN JEAN*

on Sunday 17th January 2010 at 7.17pm

weighing 6lbs 8oz

:happydance::thumbup::happydance:​


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wooo


Congrats Margie!! aww a little girl  
xx*


----------



## Lullaby2010

First post updated xx


----------



## sazzle123

CONGRATULATIONS MARGIE!!!

A very big welcome to the world little Ferryn Jean!

Thinking of you too Flowertot, hope its going well for you.

Fingers crossed you will be close behind Becy 

xxx


----------



## sazzle123

I just read back a few posts - congrats to you too Hudz, hope you are enjoying your first days with your little bundle of joy. x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hopefully i wont be too much overdue when i get to my due date!
cause i cant see me being early now lol
i cant believe im going to be the last to pop heehee x*


----------



## flowertot

Leo Daniel arrived today at 9.34am. i was only in established labour for 3.5 hours but had problems near the end and needed an assisted delivery. i will go into more detail when i've had a rest.

oh and he weighs in at 8lb 15oz! midwife was shocked at his size as i'm only 5ft 2ins and she said where the heck have i been hiding him!

anyway he's aso gorgeous. i will post pics asap


----------



## flowertot

Congrats to you Margie!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats Flowertot!



Right i think my little one should come friday im the last one! *


----------



## sazzle123

CONGRATULATIONS FLOWERTOT!!!

Can't wait to see a photo of your beautiful baby boy. xxx


----------



## Lullaby2010

CONGRATULATIONS FLOWERTOT !!

First post updated hon :)

:happydance: :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Margie

Congratulations Flowertot :hugs: Welcome to the world Leo Daniel :yipee:

Really looking forward to seeing some pics - he is most certainly a big boy!


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone,

Thanks for updating everyone Lullaby... here are a few pictures of Ferryn.

Will update with the whole birth story later as the little lady is shouting for her dinner. 

https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy43/nmforbes123/IMG_4963.jpg
https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy43/nmforbes123/IMG_4947-Copy.jpg
https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy43/nmforbes123/IMG_4941.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Aww congrats margie shes adorable!
*


----------



## sazzle123

wow! great photos margie, she is beautiful! x


----------



## Margie

Becy - just wanted to wish you a happy due date for tomorrow... sending lots of labour dust in your direction :dust: Hope your little man comes on time!

Lullaby - I think Ferryn is confused between day and night too... she :sleep: all day and she :pizza: all night!

Hope everyone else is doing well
xm


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thankyou 
i need lots of dust !
had signs last night tried to sleep and then managed to and nothing all day! went for a long walk and have been bouncing on my ball alot today and drinking last of my RLT to finish them off.. but nothing  im getting a few niggles now but i can see me being overdue im hoping i wont need a sweep or to be induced but well see ! But i havent even lost my plug at all sorry TMI but i dont know if your ment to before or it doesnt matter 

Come on baby!! *


----------



## flowertot

Happy due date Becy!

My little Leo doesn't seem to sleep at all. the longest he has slept up to now is 2 hours but most of the time its never more than half an hour. sure it will get better though.


----------



## Margie

Awww - flowetot, that sounds tough :hugs: He is too cute for words in your profile pic.

Ferryn just sleeps all day. I keep trying to wake her up but it doesn't work... she is a night owl!

Come on Becys baby boy!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Aww they will get into a routine soon hopefully !

And yeah he needs to hurry up now if he doesnt i wont be a january garnet cause itll be 1st feb or 3rd feb ill have to be induced!  x*


----------



## Margie

Awww Becy - just saw you on the overdue garnets thread...

Hope sweep does the trick for you :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah im 2days over due now 
and im defo feeling it sounds daft but i feel so rundown lately and even heavier! every night i go to sleep thinking something might happen tonight and then wake up and nothing lol its cruel having to wait extra over your due date! but i know hell be worth it  x*


----------



## flowertot

hope something happens for you soon becy. 

margie - ferryn sounds like a dream.

Leo slept for 3.5 hour solid block last night. yay. lets hope he continues to get better. had about 6 hours sleep in all last night, the most i've had up to now so feeling quite human today :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Still nothing 


i think im slowly going insane *


----------



## flowertot

1 week old today :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Photo1341.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4









Photo1339.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hudz26

awww flowertot leo is gorgeous!!!!! xx


----------



## Margie

Awww flowertot - Leo is too cute for words! I love his hair :D


----------



## flowertot

i've done my birth story ladies if anyone wants to have a look. 

been at the doctors today. my stitches are infected so i'm now on antibiotics. 

hope everyone is enjoying motherhood :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

Big congrats to Becyboo on the birth of Mason Jack. 8lb 6.5oz on 28th January xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thankyou :)
im having trouble coming on here lately he sleeps like a angel never cries much im just tired and busy lol so sorry if im not on much 

xxxx


----------



## flowertot

aww mason is gorgeous becy, well done x


----------



## Margie

:happydance: CONGRATULATIONS BECY!!! :happydance:

I love the name Mason! :thumbup: Hope your birth went smoothly. Good to hear he is a sleeper! I totally understand about not being on here much - the days just seem to fly by don't they?

Hope you are feeling better flowertot :hugs:

Well my hips have both seized up and I can't walk :cry: It's been building up slowly since the birth but has just gotten out of hand. Saw the doctor this morning and got some more tablets... can't have the ones she wants to give me because of breast feeding, but hoping the others will do the trick soon. My house is a tip and it's really starting to get me down. Ferryn has already grown so much in two weeks - it's amazing! We tried to do a little hand and foot print yesterday and ended up getting paint everywhere :nope: She really enjoyed her bath afterwards though :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thanks :)
Yep the days fly by soon as there here its odd how he was in my belly other day and now hes here lol! 
Iv not even wrote a birth story cause i cba lol and iv just not got time.. i used to come on here like all the time chatting away but now i rarly do i miss it but then again love being a mum.

Hope you get better Margie :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Just noticed i need my thing changing on first page :D!
whenever your on tania could you do it for me xx


----------



## sazzle123

CONGRATS BECY!!! 
He's gorge.
xxxx


----------



## Margie

Just seen Mason in your profile pic.. he's too cute!


----------



## flowertot

hope you are feeling better marige. 

how are all the babies getting on?

i've got a problem with Leo being sick. i know its normal for babies to bring some milk up but its more than just a bit and it sprays out of his mouth and nose. don't thinks it affecting his weight as he is gaining but its still not nice. mabe wind? acid? i don't know but 8if it carries on i'm going to take him to the doctors.


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone :wave:

How is Leo getting on flowertot? It is so upsetting when all the milk comes back up after feeding! Hope he is feeling better.

We had a bit of a problem with Ferryn and wind last weekend... but it's because we weren't really winding her (first timer error!) :nope: Feel really bad about it, but she is a star burper now that we are giving her a chance.

Does anyone know if what we eat can affect bf babies? Ferryn had a really bad belly ache yesterday and cried all day scrunching up her legs and her tummy was rock hard and poo was green. I wondered if it was because I ate loads of sour sweets which aren't exactly natural... any ideas?

My Mom arrived from SA yesterday and it is great having her here :happydance:

Hope everyone else and littles ones are doing well :hugs:
xm


----------



## Lullaby2009

Hi all, I've had to rejoin as bnb keeps rejecting my password and won't let me reset it :(

Glad to see everyone is well. Becy I'm sorry I can't change the first post due to having to create a new account. However, I was thinking of moving us over into a new mum's buddy circle, so I'll start us from scratch in there and have all our birthdates in that one :) I'll post a link a.s.a.p.

Margie, yes the sour sweets could have done it hon. Everything you eat and drink gets passed on in small amounts through the breastmilk. 

Everyone's babies are looking too cute for words!! GORGEOUS!!! 

I'll update with a link to the new buddy circle shortly xx


----------



## Margie

That's a good idea Lullaby... what a bummer about your password.

Ruby is looking so cute!

I can't believe Ferryn has already grown out of some of her clothes.

I think you are right about the sour sweets... I did it again when I ate loads of grapes and poor little lady had a nasty tummy ache. So being very careful now. Luckily spicy food doesn't seem to affect her :D


----------



## flowertot

do we have a new group yet? will keep checking. 

glad everyone is doing well. how are all your LO's sleeping. Leo will only sleep on his front. i know they should sleep on their back but believe me i've tried several times to settle him this way but it just doesn't work. on his front he is so happy and even slept for 5 hours straight through last night which is the best ever. i wake all the tim e thought to check on him because i'm so worried. don't really know what i'm meant to do.


----------



## Margie

Hey Everyone :wave:

Think we are finally settling into a vague sort of routine - yay! Breastfed in public for the first time today and ended up doing it twice! At the shop this morning and then in the pub this evening when we ventured out to meet up with some friends for dinner. It wasn't too scary and I don't think I flashed anyone.

Flowertot - have you tried puting Leo on his side? My MIL puts Ferryn on her side for naps and she sleeps really well... kind of propped up with a blanket. I'm sure he will be fine on his front otherwise. My mum said we were all put on our tummies to sleep as that was the advice at the time.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I have trouble with Mason sleeping but it might be to do with hes got a cold and all snuffly :( .. and i think hes got colic now which is horrible :(! .. iv been advised to prop masons mattress up at the top end so he can breathe better :wacko: but it doesnt work lol makes him look really uncomfy too bless him..

I dont really think it matters about lying on front or back they keep changing it all the time :shrug: just do what you think is best and what ever your LO prefers. I constantly check on Mason if he goes really quiet and i cant hear him cause he always makes some sort of noise lol but i havent even tried Mason on his front maybe he will be happier that way i might have to see what he thinks cause he likes it when hes on my lap on his front seems to calm down alot.

Glad you breastfed in public Margie! and it wasnt too scary :winkwink: once youve done it youll be alright after youll get used to it id be so scared to do it if i was breastfeeding id think everyone would stare at me lol.

Hope everyone is alright!


----------



## Lullaby2009

Hi all, the new circle is in the Journal section (I had a bit of a hard time working out where we'd fit lol). The link is: https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...ckers-shared-mummies-journal.html#post4488771

Ruby now sleeps from 7pm till 6am then again from 7 till 11am. She is awake the rest of the day apart from a couple of half hour naps. She loves our playtimes and storytime. She is recognising people too. Special people, ie: Me, her daddy, her sister, nannies and grandads, aunty and uncles all get big dimpley grins as soon as she sees us :happydance: and she started cooing a few days ago, too. :cloud9:

Ruby is already showing a huge interest in food and mealtimes. Way too early to wean obviously, but have dipped her dummy in various foods just a smidgen so she can try the taste. She likes it best when I rub it on fresh melon. She doesn't like the taste of the sauce from baked beans though bless her, she cried at that one! Likes the ceaser sauce from today's chicken ceaser salad that I had though :thumbup: had a few drops of that one!! 

Becy, look at whatever position Mason prefers to lay in when you are holding him and try to recreate that in his cot/moses basket. That's what we did with Ruby when she got congested and it has really helped. No more snuffles at all since. Ruby sleeps slightly elevated at the top end and on her side. 

Congrats with breastfeeding in public Margie :flower:

Flowertot, Ruby occasionally turns over onto her front when she wants to, not just on her cot during nap times, but also when laying on her playmats etc. She seems fine with it and we haven't had any problems.

Incidentally, tonight is Ruby's first night sleeping in her cot instead of her moses basket, which she is rapidly growing out of! I'm a bit wary as she is in her own room because the cot doesn't fit in our room. She has only ever napped in it during the day before, but she seems to have settled well. I'll let you know how it goes :)


----------



## Lullaby2009

Ruby slept great in her cot last night and has settled in it again tonight. We had quite a few family members round today so she was a bit tired and grisly, wanting her bedtime routine a bit earlier than usual. She ended up settled and soundo by 6pm tonight. 

She gave lots of smiles to everyone today and seemed to be trying to giggle, which came out like a half cough half grunt lol. I love her grins. She was holding her rattle and moving her arm about, listening to it. The look of amazement on her face that her arm was making this funny noise was priceless!! :)


----------

